# Catch and release



## wanderwolf (4. September 2006)

Moin Boardis,#h
ich möchte aml ein paar Gedanken zum Thema C&R zur Diskussion stellen. Was meint ihr dazu:

In ihrem Bestand bedrohte Fische zurückzusetzen ist immer sinnvoll, klar. Aber ist es auch immer sinnvoll gerade die Kapitalen zurückzusetzen? 
In der Teichwirtschaft gelten beispielsweise große Hechte als schlechte Futterverwerter. D.h. ein großer Hecht frisst so viel Futterfische weg wie zwei kleine, wächst aber nicht mehr so viel zu wie diese.
Da müsste es doch eigentlich am sinnvollsten sein gerade die Fische zwischen 70 und 90cm zurückzusetzen, weil die, was die Zuwachsleistung angeht, ja am produktivsten sind. Alte und große Hechte könnte man ruhig entnehmen, die haben ihr Soll schon einige Zeit geleistet und die Leistung nimmt ab.
Schlecht für die Fischküche aber gut für die Bestandesstrukur?

Bin gespannt auf Meinungen, weiß nicht ob ich mit meinen Überlegungen ganz richtig liege.

Chris


----------



## esox_105 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

... ich sehe dunkle Wolken am Horizont aufziehen |rolleyes .


----------



## Chani04 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ich sehe dunkle Wolken am Horizont aufziehen |rolleyes .


 

Ich auch ich auch.......:g


----------



## Lotte (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

moin-moin#h,

|kopfkrat meine meinung zu diesem thema:








































ich werde dazu erst einmal gar nichts schreiben, da es bei solchen themen immer |krach: und |splat2: gibt!!! 

mal sehen wie lange dieser thread offen bleibt!!!

|kopfkrat ich gebe ihm höchstens 36 std.!!!


----------



## esox_105 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> |kopfkrat ich gebe ihm höchstens 36 std.!!!


 

Topp, die Wette gilt :m .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Mal sehen ob sich die Boardies diesmal beherrschen können......
Es liegt an Euch ob der Thread offen bleibt, mäßigt Euren Ton!


----------



## Case (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Werde das auch mal mitlesen.

Case


----------



## fette beute (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

schließen,ne viertelstunde ist genug #h


----------



## ollidi (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> Werde das auch mal mitlesen.


So werde ich das auch machen. :g


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Warum?....Boomerang werfen macht doch Spass!!!:m :q


----------



## dorschiie (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



ollidi schrieb:


> So werde ich das auch machen. :g


|sagnix |sagnix |sagnix


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Wehe Ihr beherrscht Euch nicht!!
Bin erkältet und daher leicht(er) reizbar!
Dass mir keine Klagen kommen ))


----------



## Dart (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Zielsicher mit dem ersten Posting den wunden Nerv angebohrt|supergri 
Empfehle dir, per Suchfunktion, ältere Threads (da jibbet reichlich) zu dem Thema zu lesen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Pilkman (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Hi,

nun ja, heisses Thema,

die Frage an sich ist aber vernünftig gestellt und hinreichend erläutert. Wenngleich der teichwirtschaftliche "Zuwachs" in der Natur sicherlich nicht das Maß der Dinge ist, hier spielen ja auch Faktoren wie Laichqualität,  Laichquantität, Revierverhalten und ähnliche Faktoren hinein.

Trotzdem glaube ich, dass wir es uns im Verlaufe mal wieder viel zu kompliziert machen werden - es gibt Sachen, über die muss man nicht diskutieren, denn mit ein bißchen gesundem Menschenverstand und Weitblick für unsere intensiv beangelten Gewässer kann jeder seine Entscheidung treffen.

Denn letztlich werden wohl die wenigen mit dem Bass Boat durch die Gegend düsen, ihre mit Frischwasser gefluteten Fischbehälter mit dem halben Hechtbestand des Gewässers füllen und dann am Ende des Angeltages entscheiden, welcher Fisch in Bezug auf den "Wert" des Gewässers und die eigenen Entnahmewünsche den besten Quotienten hat...


----------



## bennie (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

*das soll mal bitte jeder für sich ausmachen!!!*

PS: und das beim 1. Post *kopfschüttel*


----------



## plattform7 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



lagerfehltrolle schrieb:


> Boumerang werfen macht doch Spass!!!:m :q


 
Ich will einen neuen Boomerang, wie werd ich den alten los??? #c :q :q :q 


Zu dem Thema ist schon soooooo viiiiel gesagt worden und geendet hat es meistens bei |krach: oder #y oder |splat2: ,
dann kam ein mod und machte |znaika: , es brachte nur leider nichts, es folgte |motz: und der Thread war |closed: ...


Ob´s diesmal anders wird |kopfkrat - ich glaub nicht dran #d 


Nun reicht´s an vielen bunten smilies hier...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



bennie schrieb:


> das soll mal bitte jeder für sich ausmachen!!!
> 
> PS: *und das beim 1. Post *kopfschüttel**


 
das dacht ich auch gerade.#d


----------



## vertikal (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Dieses Thema im ersten Posting zu bringen ist entweder*

rekordverdächtig #r*

oder

*grenzenlos naiv #d*

oder 

*Absicht, um mal wieder die Wogen hochschlagen zu lassen.|krach:

*Naja, jedenfalls herzlich willkommen im AB.:m

*Aus dir wird mal ein ganz Großer hier!*


----------



## Ronen (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Stellt sich die Frage.... wer ist naiv????

Der, welcher die Frage stellt.....

....oder jene, welche nicht *sachlich* über ihre Ansichten zu diesem Thema diskutieren können.

Meiner Meinung nach ist letzteres ein enormes Problem in dieser Community.. !!!!

Daher kommt es auch immer wieder zu verbalen Entgleisungen und Missverständnissen...obwohl diese Frage zu unserer Leidenschaft gehört wie der Deckel zum Topf!


Versucht mal Eure Meinung kundzutun ohne einen anderen für seine ansicht zu maßregeln. Ihr werdet sehen...... das kann ganz interessant werden!


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

:l #h |supergri :q |uhoh: #d


----------



## til (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Also ich denke mir, dass grosse Hechte in einem Gewässer durchaus ihren Sinn haben. Der liegt allerdings nicht darin, dass sie möglichst stark zunehmen und das Futter gut verwerten, sondern dass sie die Bestände der anderen Fische gesund halten. 
PS: Es wäre toll, wenn Ihr mal diesen Offtopic-Schwachsinn sein lassen könntet oder lieber noch: weglöschen (die Moderatoren tuns ja leider nicht). Seitenweise sinnlose Postings gehören leider zu den grössten Schwächen des Anglerboards.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ein gesunder Fischbestand beinhaltet sicherlich auch den ein oder anderen große (kapitalen) Fisch/ Hecht.
Aber Kapitale sind selten in der Natur - aus gutem Grund!

Ein deutliches Übergewicht an Großfischen/ Kapitalen hat letztendes negative Konsequenzen. Insbesondere in unserer Großkarpfenverseuchten Angelgesellschaft heutzutage leider doch unglaubliche viele Gewässer ganz erheblich unter dem Überbestand an Kapitalen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Er ist halt neu hier...............:c 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Klaus S. (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

|welcome: on Board....


----------



## Veit (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Leute, das is doch aber auch kacke was ihr hier macht, mit euren Sinnlospostings den Thread zu versauen. Echt langweilig, wenn man sich erstmal durch soviel Spam durchlesen muss um mal brauchbare Beiträge zu finden.

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema: Man sollte prinzipiell maßvoll entnehmen und von Situation zu Situation entscheiden. An einem Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand ist es überhaupt kein Problem hin und wieder einen Hecht für die Küche mitzunehmen (mache ich zwar auch nicht, weil sie mir nicht schmecken, aber das tut ja hier nix zur Sache). Dabei ist es meiner Meinung nach relativ egal, wie groß die Fische sind, natürlich keine untermaßigen.
An Gewässern, wo der Hechtbestand seit Jahren zurückgeht oder generell selten Hechte gefangen werden, sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist einen Hecht zu entnehmen.


----------



## MefoProf (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Auch wenn das ein altes und umstritttenes Thema ist sollte man Bedenken, dass immer wieder neue Leute im AB dazukommen und darüber vielleicht noch nicht so viel gelesen haben. Wer damit durch ist oder den es nicht interessiert, brauch ja nicht zu lesen und schon gar nicht zu schreiben. 

Ich denke jeder Fisch, egal wie gross, ist gleich bedeutend im Ökosystem. Das ist genau wie bei den Menschen. Man braucht dicke, dünne, grosse, kleine usw. damit der Lebensraum optimal ausgenutzt wird und eine gute Anpassungsfähigkeit der Art an die Zukunft gewährleistet ist. Leider sind die meisten Ökosysteme durch den Menschen aus ihrem Gleichgewicht gebracht worden und werden es immer noch. Die Angler tragen dazu in erheblichen Umfange bei, insbesondere durch Besatzmassnahmen aller Art. Von daher glaube ich, dass es von völlig untergeordneter Bedeutung ist, was wir entnehmen oder auch nicht. Klar dauert es relativ lange bis ein Fisch so gross wird, aber der kann aufgrund seines Altern genausogut bald absterben.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Ronen schrieb:


> ....oder jene, welche nicht *sachlich* über ihre Ansichten zu diesem Thema diskutieren können.



Naja, das ist eben nicht bloß ein *sachliches* Problem, sondern auch ein ethisches. Und man angelt ja auch nicht aus *sachlichen* Gründen - *sachlich* betrachtet, ist Angeln großer Blödsinn, und auch der Respekt vor dem (fischigen, tierischen, auch menschlichen und pflanzlichen Leben) läßt sich nicht genügend *sachlich* begründen, ohne große Klimmzüge zu machen, und deshalb ist es auch so schwer *sachlich* zu bleiben, bei diesem Thema...

Beide Extrempositionen sind *sachlich* nicht zu halten, weder

1. Geangelte Fische sind zum Essen da. Ich lasse nur untermaßige Fische wieder schwimmen, alles andere nehme ich mit.
Sorry - aber *sachlich* gesehen solltest Du den Fisch lieber kaufen, Dein Aufwand - zeitlich und finanziell - steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag. Und das wird immer schlimmer, je mehr Angler ausschließlich aus diesem Grund angeln.

noch

2. Ich angele nur zum Spaß, gefangene Fische lasse ich grundsätzlich gleich wieder frei (nachdem ich sie erkennungsdienstlich behandelt habe), damit ich - und andere - sie noch möglichst oft wieder fangen können.
Sorry - Spaß ist grundsätzlich *unsachlich*! Und vielleicht ist diese Position auch etwas ego- bzw anthropozentrisch.


Wenn man sich allerdings darauf verständigen könnte, das gegenseitige Missionierungen eher aussichtslos sind und das man im besten Fall die andere Position besser verstehen lernt - oder einfach die möglichen Positionen kennen lernt, um eine eigene zu finden, dann wäre eine erneute Diskussion nicht ganz sinnlos. Ob allerdings neue Aspekte auftauchen?

Immerhin hatte dieser oben stehende Jungfern-Post ja einen ganz konkreten Ansatz - der letzten Endes die Entnahme auf Trophäenfische begrenzen will - ausgediente, alte Säcke, könnte man auch sagen...


----------



## Dart (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



til schrieb:


> Seitenweise sinnlose Postings gehören leider zu den grössten Schwächen des Anglerboards.


....immer wiederkehrende Threads, in denen man sich in einer Endlosschleife bewegt aber auch. Daher der Hinweis zur Suchfunktion. Da weiss der neue User wenigstens, in welche Richtung sich diese Diskussion üblerweise entwickelt und ist vorbereitet.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## the doctor (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



wanderwolf schrieb:


> Moin Boardis,#h
> ich möchte aml ein paar Gedanken zum Thema C&R zur Diskussion stellen. Was meint ihr dazu:
> 
> In ihrem Bestand bedrohte Fische zurückzusetzen ist immer sinnvoll, klar. Aber ist es auch immer sinnvoll gerade die Kapitalen zurückzusetzen?
> ...




@ All
Ich finde es ist ne gute Frage und hat nicht direkt etwas mit C&R zu tun, es ist keine gewöhnlich gestellte Frage, darum beherscht euch mal bitte und tragt etwas vernünftiges zum Thema bei !

@ Chris
Ich kann es dir auch nicht direkt beantworten, denke aber mal, das die älteren und ausgewachsenen Fische schon noch etwas gutes zum Geäwesser beitragen. Ein ausgewachsener Hecht kann viel mehr Laich produzieren, so dass auch mehr Brut aufwachsen kann. Ob die ganze Brut aber durchkommt steht auf nem anderem Papier.
Das Gewässer muss halt ausgewogen bewirtschaftet sein. Das kann ein Angler so schlecht beeinflussen, ob man jetzt den ein oder andern Fisch entnehmen sollte. Bisher ist mir eigentlich noch kein bekanntes Gewässer durch den Hecht oder vielleicht auch Zander zu Grunde gegangen. Desto mehr Friedfisch in einem Gewässer vorkommen, desto besser wird sich auch der  "Hecht" einstellen können.
Ich finde es ist ein Thema, was man mit vielen Fragen beantworten könnte. 
Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Ronen (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> und deshalb ist es auch so schwer sachlich zu bleiben, bei diesem Thema...



Du bist ein super Beispiel, dass es doch klappt..... !


----------



## the doctor (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Veit schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem Thema: Man sollte prinzipiell maßvoll entnehmen und von Situation zu Situation entscheiden. An einem Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand ist es überhaupt kein Problem hin und wieder einen Hecht für die Küche mitzunehmen (mache ich zwar auch nicht, weil sie mir nicht schmecken, aber das tut ja hier nix zur Sache). Dabei ist es meiner Meinung nach relativ egal, wie groß die Fische sind, natürlich keine untermaßigen.
> An Gewässern, wo der Hechtbestand seit Jahren zurückgeht oder generell selten Hechte gefangen werden, sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist einen Hecht zu entnehmen.



hi Veit,.....
ist zwar gut geschrieben, aber die eigentlich Frage lautete doch anders


----------



## MefoProf (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Dabei muss man imme rauch die Grösse relativ sehen. Ein Fisch von 70 cm ist in einem Gewässer vielleicht schon ein Riese, während er in einem anderen vielleicht nur Durchschnit ist. Eines ist auf jeden Fall auch klar. Ganz oben in der Nahrungspyramide ist nur wenig Platz, dh von den ganz Grossen wird es nie viele geben.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Man braucht dicke, dünne, grosse, kleine usw. damit der Lebensraum optimal ausgenutzt wird und eine gute Anpassungsfähigkeit der Art an die Zukunft gewährleistet ist.



Ja, das denke ich auch. Und wer die Augen offen hält, die aktuelle Beschaffenheit und "Bedürfnisse" eines Gewässers - mindestens ebenso, wie die eigenen Interessen (Spaß oder volle Kühltruhe) - im Blick hat, der ist schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Ein bißchen Bescheidenheit tut allerdings auch gut - wer ist schon wirklich in der Lage, ein Gewässer so gut einzuschätzen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ich bin ja auch noch nicht lange hier und kann die Frage durchaus verstehen.
Zuvor jedoch zum elendigen Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion. Wenn ich mal ´nen ganzen Tag Zeit hab, versuch ich mal herauszufinden wo ein sinnvoller und lesenswerter Beitrag über C&R steht. Ich kann also verstehen, wenn Fragen oder Themen auftauchen, die schon mal durchgekaut wurden. An die alten Forenfüchse sei hier mal die Bitte geäußert, statt allgemeinem Unverständnis einfach einen Link zum betreffenden Thema zu posten. Die Neuen ( und ich ) werden es Euch danken. 

Zum Thema selbst:

Es ist mir absolut unbegreiflich, wieso man darüber unter uns Anglern überhaupt streiten kann. Sind wir denn einfach zu blöd um Peta und Konsorten den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen ???

Es ist ganz einfach eine Frage der Argumentation. 
Man geht Angeln um Fische für den Verzehr zu fangen. *Alle *Angler tun das, ohne Ausnahme. Nicht jeder Angler mag aber jeden Fisch in jeder Größe essen, logisch. Fängt man nun einen Fisch, den man nicht essen mag, hat man keine sinnvolle Verwendung für dieses Tier. Es dann zu töten verstößt gegen § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes, welches jedem Fischreigesetzt übergeordnet ist. Dem zur Folge *muß* man diesen Fisch  zurücksetzen um sich nicht strafbar zu machen. Ausgenommen sind stark verletzte Fische oder die Entnahme aus hegerischen Gründen. 
Dabei ist es jedem selbst vorbehalten, welche Fischart in welcher Größe er sich für den Verzehr aneignen möchte. Und das kann heute auch anders sein als nächste Woche.
Schon hat man der Tierschutzfraktion den Wind aus den Segeln genommen und es herrscht Ruhe. 

Solange wir uns selbst bekriegen oder in aller Öffentlichkeit tönen, das wir nur zum Spass die Fische fangen, werden wir aus diesem Dilemma nicht herauskommen. Die Vergangenheit ( lebender Köderfisch, Setztkescher, Wettfischen ) hat gezeigt wohin das führt.
Wenn dann noch alle Angler geschlossen aus dem VdsF austreten oder wer´s mag zum DAV wechselt, haben wir die größten Probleme erledigt.

Ralf


----------



## Veit (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@ the doctor: Jepp, da haste recht.
Einen Hecht über 80 cm würde ich persönlich auf keinen Fall mitzunehmen. Ich finde, dass sind zusammen mit großen Karpfen die schönsten und impolsantesten Süßwasserfische überhaupt. Ist bei mir mehr eine emotionale Einstellung. 
Ich sehe es aber auch so, dass große Hechte ein Gewässer mit Sicherheit nicht leer fressen (da richtet ein Wels viel mehr Schaden an, das ist aber eine andere Geschichte) und sie deswegen nicht einem kleineren Exemplar vorgezogen werden müssen, wenn man denn unbedingt einen Hecht entnehmen möchte.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

mal ne frage. wundert sich niemand das der eröffner dieses beitrages als einziges nur diesen beitrag geschrieben hat??

Ich finde es merkwürdig.

Entweder will da jemand auf eure Kosten Spass haben, oder da versucht jemand die C&R´s an äußerungen zu locken


----------



## MefoProf (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Wundert mich auch, dass der Erfinder des Threads gar nix mehr zu sagen hat #d. Aber ich denke alle hier wissen inzwischen Bescheid, was man besser nicht öffentlich postet.


----------



## theactor (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

HI,



> Entweder will da jemand auf eure Kosten Spass haben, oder da versucht jemand die C&R´s an äußerungen zu locken


 
So und nich anders isses.


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

ignoriert doch einfach solche Themen, das ist das beste was man machen kann.....


----------



## theactor (4. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

HI,



> ignoriert doch einfach solche Themen.....


 
Jupp - ein Blick ins Profil, keinerlei "nähere" Angaben zur Person; 
da ist es (aus dessen Sicht) schon wirklich nahezu ungeschicktest, gleich das erste Posting in diese Richtung abzufeuern > we had it all before (und es ist immer dasselbe Schema *gähn*).

Donewithit.

#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> mal ne frage. wundert sich niemand das der eröffner dieses beitrages als einziges nur diesen beitrag geschrieben hat??
> 
> Ich finde es merkwürdig.
> 
> Entweder will da jemand auf eure Kosten Spass haben, oder da versucht jemand die C&R´s an äußerungen zu locken


 
Genau aus dem Grunde - beim ersten Posting gleich ins Schwarze - eben mein Sinnlosposting. 

Hat der eine oder andere, der dies beklagt wohl übersehen. #h 

Ansonsten wird man dank besagter Suchfunktion hier sicher den einen oder anderen (meist geschlossenen) Thread finden, in dem die Meinungen bereits mehr als genüge darüber ausgetauscht sind (und noch mehr).


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Später zieh ich mir *den* Fred mal rein...


----------



## JFK (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ....
> 1.
> ...
> Sorry - aber *sachlich* gesehen solltest Du den Fisch lieber kaufen, Dein Aufwand - zeitlich und finanziell - steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag. Und das wird immer schlimmer, je mehr Angler ausschließlich aus diesem Grund angeln.
> ....



Naja wer den Aufwand, zeitlich/finanziell für ein Hobby einrechnen will, sollte denn auch lieber Berufsfischer werden.|uhoh:
Von daher is das Argument eher unsachlich.

Aber nu schweige ich lieber.


----------



## kanalbulle (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Warum fallen einige immer auf soetwas rein ???
Erster Beitrag hier im Board - keine Angaben im Profil und dann gleich so ein Stimmungsthema #d
Wollen wir mal raten wer dahinter steckt !? 

Übrigens gibt es hier alle Antworten zu dem Thema !
Wurde auch zielsicher geschlossen !
Frage mich nur warum ?! :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

N8 zusammen.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> ignoriert doch einfach solche Themen, das ist das beste was man machen kann.....





oder geht spagetti essen wie ich :l


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Barbenflüsterer schrieb:


> oder geht spagetti essen wie ich :l



Jetzt noch ????


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ????



lol neien das war halt nur so ein gedanke|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fischdödl (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ich Catche und Realisiere auch - und das sehr gerne  :q |rolleyes

Guten morgen Herbert,alter Haken #h


----------



## bubatz01 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

schlimm,schlimm das thema c/r auf deutschem boden.darüber gibts aus guten gründen nichts zu diskutieren.
wer in deutschen gewässern angelt,dem ist der fisch einfach und selbstverständlich aus den fingern gerutscht.
wer dennoch seine c-r fotos veröffentlict und auch öffentlich c-r betreibt/gutheisst,der sollte auch keinerlei angabe des gewässers angeben.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

und ich finde es sollte jeder so machen wie er mag punkt aus!!!!
fangen wieder einsetzen oder nicht einsetzen also wenn ich sie fange und andauernt wieder reinsetze dann brauch ich nicht zu angeln


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> schlimm,schlimm das thema c/r auf deutschem boden.darüber gibts aus guten gründen nichts zu diskutieren.
> wer in deutschen gewässern angelt,dem ist der fisch einfach und selbstverständlich aus den fingern gerutscht.
> wer dennoch seine c-r fotos veröffentlict und auch öffentlich c-r betreibt/gutheisst,der sollte auch keinerlei angabe des gewässers angeben.


#6#6#6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Barbenflüsterer schrieb:


> lol neien das war halt nur so ein gedanke|supergri|supergri



Was Du um 00.50 Uhr für Gedanken hast ?
N8 zusammen


----------



## Fischdödl (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Barbenflüsterer schrieb:


> und ich finde es sollte jeder so machen wie er mag punkt aus!!!!
> fangen wieder einsetzen oder nicht einsetzen



Sach mal - bin ich bekloppt?Ich setze doch nicht für andere die Fische ein ;+|uhoh::q:q


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Fischdödl schrieb:


> Sach mal - bin ich bekloppt?Ich setze doch nicht für andere die Fische ein ;+|uhoh::q:q



nee hmm;+|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

so ich schnap mir nu mein spagetti weib und geh schlafen gute nacht#6:q:q


----------



## bubatz01 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Barbenflüsterer schrieb:


> so ich schnap mir nu mein spagetti weib und geh schlafen gute nacht#6:q:q


 
aber pass auf das die nich aus den fingern rutscht......


----------



## Dennert (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



wanderwolf schrieb:


> In der Teichwirtschaft gelten beispielsweise große Hechte als schlechte Futterverwerter. D.h. ein großer Hecht frisst so viel Futterfische weg wie zwei kleine, wächst aber nicht mehr so viel zu wie diese.


 
Ich bin kein Teichwirt, ich bin Angler.
Ich möchte lieber kapitale Großhechte, als kleine Hechtschniepel fangen, 90 Prozent der anderen Angler sicher auch!
Leider sieht es so aus, dass ich immer viele Hechtschniepel haben werde, aber wenige Großfische. Wenn dann jemand dann der Meinung ist, er müsse Züchter spielen, und den Hechtbestand im Wasser "einstellen", indem er die großen Fische abschlägt, sind dann am Ende natürlich noch weniger Große übrig. Und dann braucht er sich nicht wundern, wenn er noch in 10 Jahren seinem Rekordfisch hinterherrennt. 

Ich möchte nicht im Zuchtbecken mit optimal eingestellten Fischbestand angeln, wo perfekte 70 cm Hechte aufgund ihrer Laichqualität und Futterverwertung nicht auf 80cm wachsen dürfen, sondern an einem Gewässer, wo der Meterhecht auch mal eines Tages 1,30m sein darf!


----------



## vertikal (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> mal ne frage. wundert sich niemand das der eröffner dieses beitrages als einziges nur diesen beitrag geschrieben hat??
> Ich finde es merkwürdig.
> Entweder will da jemand auf eure Kosten Spass haben, oder da versucht jemand die C&R´s an äußerungen zu locken



*Genau das* hatte ich versucht, auf den Punkt zu bringen!

Aber an den Reaktionen einiger User sieht man recht deutlich, das es nicht verstanden wurde.#d

Na denn: Diskutiert ma' schön weiter. Bin gespannt und nehme noch Wetten an, ab dem wievielten Posting dieser Fred geschlossen wird.:g


----------



## MefoProf (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Vielleicht sollte man die AB-Regeln erweitern und jegliche Diskussion um Themen wie C&R, Laichdorsch etc von vornherein verbieten. :q Aber mal im Ernst. Nur weil irgendwelche Spinner da draussen nix besseres zu tun haben, als Leute vor den Kadi zu zitieren, lasse ich mir doch nicht den Mund verbieten. Ist mir deshalb völlig egal wer den Thread und mit welcher Absicht erstellt hat. Fakt ist aber sicherlich, dass immer neue Leute dazukommen, die das Bedürfnis haben, solcheThemen zu diskutieren. Da reicht es nicht darauf zu verweisen, dass es darüber schon zig andere Threads gibt.


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Geangelte Fische sind zum Essen da. Ich lasse nur untermaßige Fische wieder schwimmen, alles andere nehme ich mit.
> Sorry - aber *sachlich* gesehen solltest Du den Fisch lieber kaufen, Dein Aufwand - zeitlich und finanziell - steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag. Und das wird immer schlimmer, je mehr Angler ausschließlich aus diesem Grund angeln.



Also da mag ich doch mal widersprechen. Haste dir die Preise für Wels, Zander und Aal mal angeschaut? Da bin ich mit paarStunden Zeitaufwand und selbstgefangenen Ködern doch wesentlich besser beraten.... solange man ne Stelle hat, wo man auch solche Fische fängt.

Aber generell finde ich, daß man c&r nicht verallgemeinern kann. Viele Leute sitzen Tagelang am Wasser, fangen Karpfen, schießen Fotos und entlassen die Karpfen dann wieder in die Freiheit. Andere wiederum fangen ihren Karpfen, berettern heim und haben ein für sie sehr schönes Abendessen. Die Leute, die sich wirklich um das Ökusystem "Gewässer" Gedanken machen kann man doch an ner Hand abzählen. Und da sich die Behörden auch recht wenig um dieses Thema scheren (ich nenn als Stichwort nur mal "Verbot von Krabbenfanganlagen"), kommt es auf den einen Hecht, den ich mitnehme oder freilasse auch nicht wirklich an. Vom natürlichen standpunktaus gesehen ist ja jeder Angler, derienen Fisch mit heim nimmt, ein Eingriff in die natürliche Entwicklung des Sees... und da gehts schon los, wenn ich mir nen Köderfisch fange und umbringe....


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> kommt es auf den einen Hecht, den ich mitnehme oder freilasse auch nicht wirklich an



Und genau da irrst du.
Es sind 2 Millionen Angler in Deutschland. Wieviele Hechte macht das? Wenn jeder im Schnitt 5 Stückpro Jahr fängt?
Warum hats in Holland so einen guten Bestand?
Warum geht in Irland der Bestand wieder massiv hoch seitdem zurückgesetzt werden muss?
Genau der Gedanke "ach der eine Hecht"...ist es...der eine Hecht der wieder zurückgesetzt wird statt abgeschlagen...mal 2 Mio mal 5. Genau der eine ist es.

Ich gehe grundsätzlich mit der Absicht angeln gefangene Fische wieder zurückzusetzen. Grundsätzlich. Ich nehme dann hin und wieder doch einen mit, aber nur wenn es nicht anders geht. Oder auch einfach "mal so", weil ich den einen grad verputzen will. Das kommt aber fast nie vor.
Ich trage auch bewusst Vorsorge: ich drücke die Widerhaken an, bereite den Anlandeplatz so vor dass ich den Fisch nicht schädige etc. Geht dann was schief muss er mit, sonst nicht.
Es ist nicht so dass ich keinen Fisch mag, ich kaufe oft Zuchtfisch in der Markthalle. Im Rhein ists mir lieber er bleibt drin und sorgt für Nachwuchs, auf dass es wieder aufwärts geht.

@Peta: wenn ihr mich anzeigen wollt braucht ihr nicht über die IP gehn, schreibt mir ne PM und ich geb euch meine Adresse.


----------



## MefoProf (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Sicherlich sind die Fischpreise teilweise ziemlich hoch. Das sind sie aber auch für Tackle. Ich "schaffe" es auf jeden Fall nicht, da auf ne positive Bilanz zu kommen. Erst recht nicht, wenn ich Zeit, Sprit und Ausgaben für das Boot noch hinzurechne. Wenn du das hinbekommst : Mein Respekt.  Darum geht es mir aber auch überhaupt nicht. Ich angel in erster Linie weil es mir Spass macht und um eine vernünftige Mahlzeit zu bekommen. Zuchtfische sind nun mal nicht so mein Ding und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass ein mit der Angel gefangener Fisch wenige "leidet" als einer der in Netz oder Reuse gefangen wurde.


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Es sollte auf der Startseite vermerkt werden:

BITTE KEINE THEMEN ZU CATCH & RELEASE EINSTELLEN!!!


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Und genau da irrst du.
> Es sind 2 Millionen Angler in Deutschland. Wieviele Hechte macht das? Wenn jeder im Schnitt 5 Stückpro Jahr fängt?
> Warum hats in Holland so einen guten Bestand?
> Warum geht in Irland der Bestand wieder massiv hoch seitdem zurückgesetzt werden muss?
> Genau der Gedanke "ach der eine Hecht"...ist es...der eine Hecht der wieder zurückgesetzt wird statt abgeschlagen...mal 2 Mio mal 5. Genau der eine ist es.



Also ich setze eigentlich nie Fische zurück. Außer sie sind untermaßig oder ich hab keinen, der diese Fischart gerne ißt. Aber Barsch, Hecht, Karpfen, Aal, Quappe, Zander, Wels, Brasse, ... das alles wandert in die Pfanne oder den Räucherofen.

Derjenige, der sich Gedanken um den Fischbestandmachen muß, ist der Fischer. Wenn in seinem Gewässer die Hechte knapp werden und die Weißfische zu stark zunehmen, muß er eben Besatzen. Aber es bringt doch keinem was, wenn ich nen Hecht, welcher vielleicht durch den Zwilling noch ne böse Verletzung erlitten hat, zurück ins Wasser setze.... (ich angel z.B. auch grundsätzlich nie mit Drillingen.... ich hab schon einige tote Hechte gefunden, die durch ungünstig geharkte Drillinge verhungert sind)

Wenn ich nen außergewöhnlichen Fisch hab, setz ich den natürlich auch wieder zurück, falls er nicht zu sehr verletzt ist...
Ich brings einfach nicht fetig, nen Fisch zu killen, der älter ist, als ich.

Aber wie gesagt. Die einzige Verantwortung für den Fischbestand hat meiner Meinung nach der Fischer. Es ist geregelt, wieviele Fische man pro Angeltag mitführen darf. Und solange der Fischer dafür sorgt, daß am Jahresanfang genug neue Fische in ein Gewässer kommen, ist alles in Ordnung. zumal derFischer wesentlich besser feststellen kann, ob nun nen Hecht mehr oder weniger in das Gewässer müßte, um das Gleichgewicht zu wahren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Wer hat denn hier die Mumie Sarkophag-4 ausgegraben? |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri
Immer wieder als Zombie gut.


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Du schiebst die Verantwortung von dir und drückst sie einem "Fischer" auf. Wer auch immer das sein mag.
Du machst es dir zu einfach. Ich bin auch Fischer und trage als solcher Verantwortung. Ich mag es grdszl. nicht zu sagen "das muss geregelt werden". Ich bin für Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



kanalbulle schrieb:


> Warum fallen einige immer auf soetwas rein ???
> Erster Beitrag hier im Board - keine Angaben im Profil und dann gleich so ein Stimmungsthema #d
> Wollen wir mal raten wer dahinter steckt !?
> 
> ...


gib bitte Bescheid, wenn du ne Antwort hast. Würde sie auch gerne erfahren 


vertikal schrieb:


> *Genau das* hatte ich versucht, auf den Punkt zu bringen!
> 
> Aber an den Reaktionen einiger User sieht man recht deutlich, das es nicht verstanden wurde.#d
> 
> Na denn: Diskutiert ma' schön weiter. Bin gespannt und nehme noch Wetten an, ab dem wievielten Posting dieser Fred geschlossen wird.:g


komm Frank, schlürfen wir unseren Kaffee zusammen und warten 


JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> mal ne frage. wundert sich niemand das der eröffner dieses beitrages als einziges nur diesen beitrag geschrieben hat??
> 
> Ich finde es merkwürdig.
> 
> Entweder will da jemand auf eure Kosten Spass haben, oder da versucht jemand die C&R´s an äußerungen zu locken



genau das ist mir auch beim Überfliegen des Threads aufgefallen!

deswegen lehne ich mich jetzt wieder zurück, schlürf meinen Kaffee, und guck mir an, wie sich das hier entwickelt


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Da aber jeder Angler anders entscheidet... also Fisch mitnehmen oder nicht... ist der Fischer, sprich derjenige, dem das Gewässer gehört, de reinzige, der wirklich feststellen kann, von welcher Fischsorte zu viel und von welcher zu wenig im Gewässer ist. Und dann muß er eben für Ausgleich sorgen. Das hat nichts mit Verantwortung auf andere schieben zu tun...


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Dann kuckt doch still wie es sich entwickelt...scheiss spammerei...sorry aber das nervt.
Manche Leute würden hier gern mal was zum Thema schreiben und lesen, aber es ist fast schon egal welches Thema, immer wird alles zugemüllt. Für was gibts die Laberecke?

@MDSorm: in der Regel "gehört" das Gewässer dem Verein bei dem man angelt. Dieser sorgt auch für den Besatz. Aber Meterhechte wird man nicht besetzen können und wenn erstmal alle rausgefangen sind und man nur noch die frischbesetzten Kleinhechte drinhat geht das Geheule los...du scheinst wo zu fischen wo das anders ist, ok. Aber selbst da stimmt das, eventuell ist der Masstab grösser.
Die Besetzerei ist eh nicht das Wahre, selbsterhaltender Bestand wäre viel netter oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> Ich angel in erster Linie weil es mir Spass macht und um eine vernünftige Mahlzeit zu bekommen. Zuchtfische sind nun mal nicht so mein Ding und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass ein mit der Angel gefangener Fisch wenige "leidet" als einer der in Netz oder Reuse gefangen wurde


Zwei gute Punkte die auch mich zum angeln brachten.

Zuallererst mal der Spass am Angeln - und wenn die ganzen moralisch/ethisch hochstehenden Schützer und Ökoromantiker durchdrehen - genau das isses bei mir.

Und - gerade als Koch weiss ich da wovon ich rede - dazu ist selbstgefangener Fisch ein qualitativ so hochwertiges Lebensmittel, dass ich dafür auch gerne den höheren Preis pro Kilo für selbstgefangenen gegenüber Zuchtfischen in Kauf nehme. Zur "Bilanz" kommt dabei ja noch der eigentlich unbezahlbare Spass am Angeln.

Ist ja ähnlich wie bei Wild: Kann ich entweder billig aus ner Gatterzucht kriegen oder für nen vernünftigen Preis vom Jäger....

Davon ab ist die grundsätzliche Fragestellung gar nicht so dumm, wobei ich allerdings glaube dass da eher Biologen als "normale" Anglerboardmitglieder gefragt wären.

Will man pro Hektar Gewässerfläche einen möglichst großen kilomäßigen Zuwachs haben, dürfte es sicher richtig sein, alle Fische zu entnehmen, welche dem entgegenstehen - also z. B. gerade Kapitale, die eben keinen so großen Kilozuwachs mehr bringen, dafür den "kleineren Kollegen" Standplätze und Futter streitig machen.

Allerdings werden ja solche Gewässer auch entsprechend besetzt, sind also nicht auf einen sich möglichst weitgehend selbst erhaltenden Bestand mit vernünftiger Altersstruktur angewiesen.

Wer ein Gewässer mit vielen Kapitalen will, der wird wohl oder übel auch besetzen müssen, da auch ein "überalteter" Bestand nicht unbedingt dafür sorgt, langfristig eine vernünftige Alterspyramide zu erhalten (siehe z. B. auch die Diskussionen um unsere "überalternde" Gesellschaft, Thema Renten, Gesundheit etc. ))

Wie sonst auch so oft wird der "richtige" Weg wohl eher in der Mitte liegen. Dazu gehört dann aber in meinen Augen auch ein vernünftiges "Gewässermanagement" das sich an den jeweiligen Gegebenheiten eines Gewässers orientiert.

Und erst dann wird man auch (jeweils gewässerabhängig) in meinen Augen sinnvoll entscheiden können, ob und in welcher Größe wie viele Fische entnommen werden können bzw. zurückgesetzt werden sollten, dazu kann es in meinen Augen keine allgemeingültige Antwort geben.


----------



## Knispel (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

ich wollte eigentlich hier zu nichts sagen, aber ich bekenne mich zu diesem Standpunkt des DAV, der VdSF ist mit seinem Standpunkt nicht auf meine wellenlänge. 
http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/zuruecksetzen/index.php


----------



## MefoProf (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Da die meisten Gewässer so oder so künstlich besetzt werden, spielt die Entnahme/Zurücksetzen eines Fisches sicherlich keine bedeutende Rolle. In kleinen naturbelassenen Gewässern sieht das sicherlich anders aus, aber wo gibt es die denn noch in Europa? Auch wenn man die grossen wegfängt oder viele von einer Art entnimmt, spielt das meiner Ansich nach keine grosse Rolle für den Bestand auf Dauer. Angeltechnisch gesehen ist das natürlich nicht so doll, wenn die schönen grossen Exemplare fehlen. Aber das werden die Angler auch bemerken und weniger in dem Gewässer angeln, wenn die Fänge ausbleiben. Spätestens nach ein paar Jahren wird es auch dort dann wieder schöne Fische geben. Ausserdem denke ich nicht, dass es möglich ist ein Gewässer komplett leerzufischen, wenn die bestehenden Gesetze eingehalten werden.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> aber pass auf das die nich aus den fingern rutscht......


|supergri|supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Zuchtfische sind nun mal nicht so mein Ding und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass ein mit der Angel gefangener Fisch wenige "leidet" als einer der in Netz oder Reuse gefangen wurde.


 
Seh ich auch so. Zumal erstens jedes industriel erzeugte Nahrungsmittel solche Früchte trägt, wie derzeit mal wieder das Gammelfleisch, das Salmonellenei und was noch alles und zudem die Berufsfischerei trotz aller Sorgsamkeit immer Beifänge und Kollateralschäden zu verzeichnen hat, die ich durch das gezielte befischen des einen, den ich essen möchte, ausschließe. Einzige Ausnahme ist bei mir die Forelle, die krieg ich hier im kreis weder aus dem Fluss, noch im Forellenpuff, ohne dass die durch Züchterhände gegangen ist, insofern hab ich inzwischen einen Schlachthof, der mir die gleichen in meinem Beisein aus dem Becken zieht und schlachtet.

Der, der dann beim Angeln dran geht dann wiederum, ist dann in absoluten Ausnahmefällen einer, der ziemlich glitschig ist - die gesetzlichen Auflagen natürlich zusätzlich, wobei ich vielleicht auch ab und an nicht ganz richtig messe, vermute ich fast und da kann es durchaus schonmal vorkommen, dass ein halbwüchsiger Fisch in Natura doch etwas größer ist, als ich gemessen habe - ich bin halt Brillenträger und hab schlechte Augen, da passiert sowas schon mal, nech. 

Ob ich aber sollte, müsste, durchaus machen könnte, das wiederum entscheide ich anhand des Gewässers - ICH entscheide das. Kein Prediger, kein Mahner, kein Ideologe, kein PETA. Ich bewege mich dabei im gesetzlichen Rahmen und da fühl ich mich gut aufgehoben. Ich sehe keinen Grund die Gesetze zu ändern - erst recht keinen, sie bewußt zu ignorieren. 

Ob der Eine DER ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Vermag keiner, der nicht jeden Meter des Flusses abgetaucht und jeden einzelnen Fisch gezählt hat. Ob die Luftpumpe häufiger, mehr, erfolgreicher laicht als der Bomber, wer wann wieviel frisst und wieder als Sediment in den See gibt bei wieviel Gramm Zuwachs ist abhängig von sehr vielen Faktoren und nicht von mahnenden Signaturen und Unterschriftenaktionen. 

So, nun hab ich mich doch dazu hinreissen lassen, was dazu zu schreiben. Aber auch das habe ich entschieden, denn hier stehen halt einige Dinge von bereits länger tätigen Usern, die ich nicht alle so unterschreiben würde. 

Viele Dinge mutieren gerade zu dem Thema schnell mal von der Ideologie hin zur angeblichen Tatsache. 

Wenn man im hiesigen Kreis viele Klapperstörche sieht und gleichzeitig viele Babys geboren werden, ist das kein Beweis, dass der Klapperstorch die Babys bringt. Wenn in Irland der Hecht wieder rein muss und gleichzeitig die Gewässer seit Jahren immer sauberer werden und das Land langsam hinsichtlich der Bevölkerung regelrecht ausstirbt, eine Stadtflucht der Bevölkerung weg von den Seen hin in die Gewässerlosen Städte zu verzeichnen hat, kann der Bestand nicht alleine auf das Entnahmeverhalten zurückgeführt werden. Man macht es sich da zu einfach. Jeder pickt sich selektiv die Punkte raus, die die eigene Meinung unterstützen. Das ist normal - aber nicht zwingend richtig - erst recht nicht 100% sachlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Da die meisten Gewässer so oder so künstlich besetzt werden, spielt die Entnahme/Zurücksetzen eines Fisches sicherlich keine bedeutende Rolle. In kleinen naturbelassenen Gewässern sieht das sicherlich anders aus, aber wo gibt es die denn noch in Europa?


Ich glaube, das sieht nach einem Dreher bei Dir aus.
Bei rein künstlich besetzten Gewässern spielt die Zurücksetzmenge eine Rolle und diese lassen sich ja auch oft fast fischleer angeln, bei natürlichen Gewässern mit Abermillionen von erlaichten Jungfischen aber nicht.

Man muß mal sehen, daß ein großes Karpfen- oder Hechtweibchen (muß kein Kapitaler sein ) etwa 4 Mio Eier legen kann.  EINES! Die schlüpfenden Larven sind dann schon mehr, als in Analogie zu den oben angeführten Zahlen alle Angler in Deutschland an Hechten herausnehmen. Die Brutmöglichkeiten stehen im Verhältnis zum Besatz etwa wie die ganze Milchstraße zur Erde (die so gesehen einfach relativ unbedeutend ist, relativ ).


----------



## Wulli (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Moin,

was ist denn nun mit dem Verfasser dieses sagenhaften Trööts? Macht so ein Thema auf, geht 10 min. später aus dem Netz und meldet sich nicht mehr. Seit 07.2006 angemeldet, und nur dieser eine "Beitrag"....|kopfkrat 

Für mich `ne klare Sache:

PETA is watching you!

Alter Hut, Jungs!#d  Nervt doch die Leute, die den Gammel da in Bayern verkaufen!! Unsere Fische sind nämlich frisch! Und garantiert Waidgerecht erlegt! 

Bis denne!

Wulli


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Warum geht in Irland der Bestand wieder massiv hoch seitdem zurückgesetzt werden muss?


 
Die Frage ist gut. Allerdings nur dann, wenn diese Entwicklung wirklich nur darauf zurück zu führen ist und wenn man die übrigen Bestände ausklammert. 

Wenn ich nämliche solche Maßnahmen nur einzig und alleine auf bestimmte Fischarten ansetze, dann ist die Folge nicht nur positiv für die Gesamtheit zu sehen. 

Durch dieses pauschale Schonen einer Fischart, nehme ich Einfluss auf die übrigen. 

Plötzlich verschieben sich das Verhältnis von Raubfisch zu Futterfisch. Der Raubfisch muss seinen Lebensraum mit mehr anderen teilen, was eigentlich in solchen Fällen zur schlechteren Entwicklung führt. Der einzelne Fisch wird zwar älter, keine Frage, aber wird er auch zwingend größer als gleiche Fische bei gleichem Alter in anderen Lebensbedingungen? Insofern halte ich persönlich diese These von der genetischen Kleinwerderei bei Entnahme der Großen für unsinnig, zumal mir kein Lebewesen bekannt ist, wo sich das Erbmaterial durch das Ableben der Eltern nach deren Geburt deswegen bezüglich der zu erwartenden Größe verändert. 

Insofern halte ich schonmal von einem pauschalen Schonen ab bestimmter Größe wenig, wenn sie aus diesem Argument heraus geschieht. Etwas anderes ist die zu erwartende Reproduktion, der Einsatz dazu, die Nebenerscheinungen und da gibt es nunmal Unterschiede zwischen den Größen, wie die wo auf was wirken, wie die Reproduktionsraten sind, die Mengen der Futterfische dazu etc.

Nur die Gesamtheit gibt dann ein abgerundetes Bild. Nicht ein kleiner Punkt in dieser Gesamtheit, die man zudem noch vom Dorsch auf den Hecht oder Zander übertragen hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wulli schrieb:


> Unsere Fische sind nämlich frisch! Und garantiert Waidgerecht erlegt!


Und wie Thomas schon sagt: mit eindeutiger Herkunftsgarantie ein hochwertigstes Lebensmittel! #6 #6 #6 :m


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und wie Thomas schon sagt: mit eindeutiger Herkunftsgarantie ein hochwertigstes Lebensmittel! #6 #6 #6 :m


 
Darf ich das um den Rheinaal bereinigt so unterschreiben? |supergri


----------



## Dart (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Die Frage ist gut. Allerdings nur dann, wenn diese Entwicklung wirklich nur darauf zurück zu führen ist und wenn man die übrigen Bestände ausklammert.
> 
> Wenn ich nämliche solche Maßnahmen nur einzig und alleine auf bestimmte Fischarten ansetze, dann ist die Folge nicht nur positiv für die Gesamtheit zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Den Umkehrschluß sieht man aber leider an vielen deutschen Gewässern. Der Entnahmedruck auf Raubfische steigt, Friedfischbestände müssen mittels Hegefischen ausgedünnt werden, damit es nicht zur Verbuttung kommt. Der goldene Mittelweg zwischen ich release/verwerte jeden Fisch wäre sicher nicht schlecht.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dart schrieb:


> Den Umkehrschluß sieht man aber leider an vielen deutschen Gewässern. Der Entnahmedruck auf Raubfische steigt, Friedfischbestände müssen mittels Hegefischen ausgedünnt werden, damit es nicht zur Verbuttung kommt. Der goldene Mittelweg zwischen ich release/verwerte jeden Fisch wäre sicher nicht schlecht.
> Gruss Reiner



Natürlich hast Du Recht. Jeder Angler weiss es auch, nur verschliessen die meisten die Augen und führen alle möglichen Argumente ins Feld.
Dabei muss man einfach nur objektiv hinsehen und weiss Bescheid.
Es ist einfach zu verlockend einen schönen Fisch abzuschlagen den man gefangen hat. Man ist stolz, will ihn zu Hause präsentieren, ausserdem schmeckt er zugegebenermassen sehr gut, und noch besser weil man ihn selber gefangen hat.
Ich verstehe das nur zu Gut. Aber es wird auf Dauer nicht gutgehn...unsere Gewässer sind schon leer genug. Sieht man auch im Board...jeder zweite Thread geht darüber wie schlecht die Bestände sind...nun...wen wunderts wirklich?
In Deutschland gibt es nur da noch viel Fisch wo wenig geangelt wird. Das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Darf ich das um den Rheinaal bereinigt so unterschreiben? |supergri


Ja, bei einigen Fischen hat man halt Probleme mit den Inhaltsstoffen (selbst wenn sie nicht auf der Außenhaut draufstehen), da hast Du recht!


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dart schrieb:


> Den Umkehrschluß sieht man aber leider an vielen deutschen Gewässern.


 
Auch da ist IMHO der Schluss nur eine Mögliche Ursache.

Wir hatten zum Beispiel letztens hier ein Thema, da kam ein grundsätzlicher Punkt rüber, der da lautete:

Wenn ein Gewässer sauberer wird, sind die Lebensbedingungen für manche Fische schlechter - so unlogisch das auch klingen mag.

Unsere Gewässer werden aber ständig sauberer. Ein klares Gewässer führt auch dazu, dass die Raubfische besser gesehen werden.

Wie gesagt, es kann an vielen Dingen liegen. *Kann!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> Unsere Gewässer werden aber ständig sauberer. Ein klares Gewässer führt auch dazu, dass die Raubfische besser gesehen werden.


Vor allem wenn die Überdüngung durch die Landwirtschaft u. ä. zurückgeht gibts halt weniger Plankton/Algen etc., was dann in meinen Augen noch eher zum Rückgang der Kilomenge/Hektar beiträgt.

Siehe auch Bodensee wo deswegen die Berufsfischer schwer zu kämpfen haben, da der jetzt eigentlich für die Felchen "zu sauber" geworden ist.


----------



## Knispel (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Sehe das auch in der Weser, hier tauchen Fischarten auf, die hat es vor 5 - 10 Jahren noch nicht hier gegeben.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...unsere Gewässer sind schon leer genug. Sieht .


 
Sicher?

Ich lese aber auch plötzlich von glänzenden Ansitzen auf Barbe - wohingegen gleichzeitig Zander als rückläufig beklagt wird und der Wels als "der Fisch" der Zukunft gesehen wird. 

Klagen über sogar rückläufige Plötzenfänge lese ich mindestens genauso häufig wie den Jubel über Riesenkarpfen. 

Die Gewässer kann man halt nicht nur auf einen Fisch focussiert betrachten. 

Natürlich greift da jeder ein. Aaaber auch der, der selektiv entnimmt, pauschal zurück setzt, immer abschlägt. Jeder auf seine Weise.


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

entschuldigung, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht:

die Gewässer werden sauberer, die Raubfische werden besser gesehen. Und deswegen gehen sie auch leichter an den Haken? Oder bezieht sich das auf Reusen?


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> entschuldigung, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht:
> 
> die Gewässer werden sauberer, die Raubfische werden besser gesehen. Und deswegen gehen sie auch leichter an den Haken? Oder bezieht sich das auf Reusen?


 
Ob das so ist, will ich gar nicht behaupten - es *könnte* jedoch sein, dass klarere Gewässer den Raubfischen die Chancen nehmen und das würde dann eben das erforderliche Hegefischen der Weißfische genausogut erklären, wie die Annahme, es wären weniger kapitale Raubfische drin. 
*Könnte!*


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ob das so ist, will ich gar nicht behaupten - es *könnte* jedoch sein, dass klarere Gewässer den Raubfischen die Chancen nehmen und das würde dann eben das erforderliche Hegefischen der Weißfische genausogut erklären, wie die Annahme, es wären weniger kapitale Raubfische drin.
> *Könnte!*



Genau das meinte ich mit Argumente herbeisuchen, obwohl die Gründe auf der Hand liegen.
Wieviele Nationen der Welt müssen noch beweisen woran es liegt?


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich mit Argumente herbeisuchen, obwohl die Gründe auf der Hand liegen.
> Wieviele Nationen der Welt müssen noch beweisen woran es liegt?



und hier kommt wieder die deutsche Gesetzlage ins Spiel. Einige Länder gehen mit gutem Beispiel voran. Und dann muss man auch unterscheiden, dass jedes Bundesland für sich seine Entscheidungen fällt.
Wenn ich z. B. nach Bayern in Urlaub fahre: Ich erkundige mich hier, wo wir "vernünftig" Angeln gehen können. Als nächstes muss ich mich nach C&R-Methoden erkundigen. Der eine würde es begrüssen, wenn wir zurücksetzten, der andre empfiehlt es, und der dritte verlangt es #q Ist mir schon im Vorfeld fast zu stressig.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Erstens trifft das dann auf uns beide zu.

Zweitens *KANN* ich z.B. Holland oder Irland mit qm Gewässer pro Kopf Einwohner nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen. Trotzdem soll ich es. 

Drittens bedeutet eben objektiv nicht, verschiedene Faktoren auszublenden, damit man die passenden übereinander bekommt.

Viertens halte ich es ja offen, indem ich betone, dass es so sein *könnte*. 

Fünftens wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mich nach inzwischen zwei Zander - und Hechtlosen Jahren an verschiedenen Gewässern grundlegend anders hätte verhalten sollen und inwiefern ich dazu beitrage mit meinem Verhalten.

Sechstens: Ja! Hätte ich einen gefangen, hätte ich ihn (sofern er eben in meine persönlichen Grenzen läge, die anderen sind meist zu glitschig, habe ich feststellen müssen) durchaus gegessen und sogar genossen und all das ohne schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Dart (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Fünftens wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mich nach inzwischen zwei Zander - und Hechtlosen Jahren an verschiedenen Gewässern grundlegend anders hätte verhalten sollen und inwiefern ich dazu beitrage mit meinem Verhalten.
> .


Das *könnte* natürlich an übermässiger Entnahme liegen oder am klaren Wasser|supergri 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dart schrieb:


> Das *könnte* natürlich an übermässiger Entnahme liegen oder am klaren Wasser|supergri
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


 
Eben! |rolleyes #h

Vielleicht auch daran, dass in dem einen Loch nur noch dicke Karpfen sind - auch Graser - die alle Laichkräuter weg fressen, aber trotzdem released weiterhin brav werden? |supergri


----------



## vertikal (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> entschuldigung, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht:
> 
> die Gewässer werden sauberer, die Raubfische werden besser gesehen. Und deswegen gehen sie auch leichter an den Haken? Oder bezieht sich das auf Reusen?




Mela, nimm mal als Beispiel die Sorpetalsperre, an der du ja schon geangelt hast. 

Das Wasser war früher deutlich trüber und hatte einen wesentlich höheren Nährstoffgehalt (ähnlich wie die Möhnetalsperre). Die Bestrebungen des Betreibers (Ruhrverband, Essen) zielen natürlich dahin, ein möglichst reines, sauberes Wasser in den Talsperren vorzuhalten.

Nicht zuletzt aus diesem Grund wurde ein hauptamtlicher Fischmeister eingestellt, der über die Fischbewirtschaftung zur Gewässerreinheit beiträgt (Fisch frisst Nährstoff, Gewässer wird klarer).

Nachdem Zuläufe mit ungewünschten Gewässerverschmutzungen z.B. durch den gesetztlich vorgeschriebenen Bau von Kläranlagen gereinigt wurden, wird das Wasser nun immer klarer.
Es enthält aber auch weniger Nährstoffe, was zur Folge hat, dass der Fischbestand entsprechend verändert wird. Weißfische gehen zurück; Zander die eher trübes Wasser lieben, werden langfristig wahrscheinlich aus der Sorpe verschwinden. Der gesamte Fischbestand wird in einigen Jahren eher dem der Voralpenseen (die ebenfalls sehr klar und nährstoffarm sind) ähneln. Das bedeutet, dass langfristig folgende Fischarten die Oberhand gewinnen werden:

Hechte, Renken, Seeforellen, Saiblinge.

Allerdings hat das klare Wasser auch einen üblen Nebeneffekt:
Kormorane, die früher in der braunen Brühe der Ruhr ohne Nachtsichtgerät kaum die Chance hatten, einen Fisch zu finden, bekommen ihre Nahrung heute auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert. Dies hat zur Folge, dass sich entsprechende Populationen an den klaren Gewässern entwickeln, da ja Nahrung in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden ist.
So zählt der Ruhrverband zur Zeit 1.300 Kormorane nur an der Möhnetalsperre. Bei einer Nahrungsaufnahme von 1 Pfund Fisch pro Vogel und Tag macht das die nicht ganz unerhebliche Sunmme von 325 Kilogramm täglich!
Bei der Jagd verletzte, aber nicht gefangene Fische, noch nicht mitgerechnet!

Da es sich um eine Naturschutzgebiet handelt, ist die Bejagung der Kormorane verboten. Vertreibungen mit Lärm wurden dem Ruhrverband ebenfalls untersagt. Jetzt wird versucht, mit Lasergeräten, die Kormorane zu verjagen.

Woll'n mal hoffen, dass sie das nicht als Lasershow interpretieren und ihre Verwandten aus anderen Bezirken anlocken, diesem "Spektakel" beizuwohnen.:q:q:q

Bin etwas abgeschweift, aber ich hoffe, dass es dir jetzt etwas "klarer" geworden ist, Mela.


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> Fünftens wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mich nach inzwischen zwei Zander - und Hechtlosen Jahren an verschiedenen Gewässern grundlegend anders hätte verhalten sollen und inwiefern ich dazu beitrage mit meinem Verhalten.



Na siehste, wenn dir das schon nicht weiterhilft, dann wirds allegemein schwer dich zu überzeugen.
Mir gehts jedenfalls ganz ähnlich, an den Totprügelgewässern fange ich auch kaum etwas, aber kaum bin ich an Orten wo das anders gehandhabt wird (hui und sogar mit klarem Wasser) schon gibts zamba an der Rute.
Seltsam, aber natürlich reiner Zufall. Gaaaanz sicher 

Für mich persönlich steht fest dass Entnahmeverzicht bereits nach wenigen Jahren einen gewaltigen Unterschied macht, ich habe es oft genug gesehen. Wobei Verzicht nicht heisst generell keinen mitzunehmen, sondern eben nur sehr wenig und selektiv. Womit man auch rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite wäre (was mir egal ist, da nicht Deutschland).


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



vertikal schrieb:


> Weißfische gehen zurück; Zander die eher trübes Wasser lieben, werden langfristig wahrscheinlich aus der Sorpe verschwinden. Der gesamte Fischbestand wird in einigen Jahren eher dem der Voralpenseen (die ebenfalls sehr klar und nährstoffarm sind) ähneln. Das bedeutet, dass langfristig folgende Fischarten die Oberhand gewinnen werden:
> 
> Hechte, Renken, Seeforellen, Saiblinge.


 
Ja - und selbst der Hecht dürfte dann bezüglich nachlassender Weißfischbestände unter Druck geraten, schlechtere Lebensbedingungen vorfinden und entweder verschwinden, oder sich eben anpassen. Diese Anpassung ist in der Natur völlig normal und führt zu Mutaltionen. Die können in vielerlei Hinsicht geschehen: Form, Farbe, *Größe*.


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Renkenhechte sind die fettesten und längsten überhaupt^^


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Na siehste, wenn dir das schon nicht weiterhilft, dann wirds allegemein schwer dich zu überzeugen.
> Mir gehts jedenfalls ganz ähnlich, an den Totprügelgewässern fange ich auch kaum etwas, .


 
Da will ich Dir Deinen Glauben nicht nehmen, aber zumindest EIN Gewässer ist ein fast ausschließlich als "Den setzt ich nach dem geilen Drill wieder rein Gewässer" genutzt, um bei Deinem Jargon zu bleiben  

Die Ursachen werden nach und nach immer klarer: Übermäßiges Großziehen wider jeglicher Vernunft von reinen Kapitalen und auf der anderen Seite sitzt ein (zufällig) polnischer Landsmann und zieht da einen Köfi nach dem anderen raus und haut den in die Pfanne und legt sie ein. 

So haben wir eben mehrere Ursachen - im Übrigen so von der Fischereibehörde langsam aber sicher diagnostiziert, der Vorgang läuft zwar noch, aber die Tauchgänge, Bilder, Abfangergebnisse waren erschreckend. Vollgekackertes Drecksloch ohne Pflanzen, in dem sich dicke, bevorzugt releaste Fische im Ü 30 Format suhlen. Für den einen ein Paradies, für den anderen ein Drama. 

Aber um weg zu kommen von diesem Thema (bin es eh leid):

Du schreibst meine Ergebnisse Deiner Annahme zu und meinst, es nun bewiesen zu haben.  

Nur mal ein Beispiel:

"Meine" Stelle am Rhein, wo ich zuletzt wirklich schöne Zander gefangen habe, liefert seit nunmehr fast zwei Jahren nix mehr. 

Erste Aussage am Wasser: Die kloppen hier ja auch alles ab. Klar, hört man überall, sieht man teilweise. Ich war schon selber versucht, mich dem Chor anzuschließen, zumal ich selber auch schon in meinen Augen Gierhälse gesehen habe, die dort Zander in der Größe von Bratbarschen in die Tüte gesteckt haben. 

Das ist aber eben nicht die ganze Wahrheit. 

Neulich sagte mir ein alter Angler: Zander? Nee! Seit die hier vor einigen  Jahren die Zufahrt ausgebaggert haben, läuft hier mit Zander fast nix mehr. 

Allerdings steh ich vor einigen Monaten daneben, wie jemand einen 92-ger Zander fängt. Aber eben nicht da, wo sie früher gebissen haben, es war einige Hundert Meter weiter. und da wurde auch nicht gebaggert, wie der Angler mir sagte. 

Nun kann ich eben zu mehreren Schlüssen kommen. Welcher richtig ist? Ich weiss es nicht. Ich halte aber beide für schlüssig und eben nicht einen für richtig und den anderen herbei geredet und daher für falsch.

Ist es nun der böse Mann neben mir, der den Zander sogar noch abgeschlagen hat? Den Fisch seines Lebens? Gefangen, während der erlaubten zeit mit erlaubtem Köder an der erlaubten Stelle und einen Fotoapperat hatte er sogar auch noch mit, also daran hat es nicht mal gelegen. 

Oder war es der Bagger?

Willst Du das wirklich ausschließen?


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

So Leute, da es nun schon wieder los geht mit dem Vokabular, welches nicht gerade geeignet ist, den emotionalen Ball flach zu halten (Totprügeln etc.), klinke ich mich hiermit aus.|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@Aali-Barba:
Ich halte auch nichts von Kleintümpeln mit nur Dickfisch, das ist pervers. Das einzige worum es mir geht:
Der Angler soll selbst enscheiden DÜRFEN was er abschlägt und was nicht. Ich habe nichts gegen den Angler gegenüber der sich die Kühltruhe vollfischt, aber auch nichts gegen die fast nur spinnfischende Fraktion die so gut wie jeden Fisch zurücksetzt.
Das soll dem Angler überlassen sein wie ich finde.
Sinnvolle Verordnungen abgestimmt auf die Gewässersituation sollten möglich sein. Bei uns gibts diese Möglichkeit nicht, sondern nur eine: alles muss sinnvoll verwertet werden.
Das finde ich unmodern, dumm und auch wenig sinnvoll im Hinblick auf Naturschutz. Nur darum geht es mir:
Der Angler soll Verantwortung übernehmen für das was er tut und der C&R Gedanke sollte nicht von Haus aus als illegal eingestuft werden.
Der Begriff "Totprügelgewässer" wurde nur der leichteren Verständlichkeit wegen verwendet. Du hast sofort gewusst von was ich spreche drum war er wohl richtig, wenn auch etwas arg plakativ 
Ich denke schon dass man mit mir sinnvoll reden kann, ohne dass die Emotionen überkochen müssen.
Ich esse übrigens auch mal selbstgefangenen Fisch, ich glaube nicht dass unsere Ansichten sehr weit auseinander liegen.
Karpfen hau ich übrigens grdszl. auf den Kopf wenn ich welche fange, weil ich die Fettschweinzüchterei auch nicht abkann. Ausserdem schmecken sie sehr gut wenn sie noch unter 10 Pfund haben


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich esse übrigens auch mal selbstgefangenen Fisch, ich glaube nicht dass unsere Ansichten sehr weit auseinander liegen.


 
Dito!

Und sehe ich ebenfalls so. 

Nur - und das Thema fang ich hier nicht wieder an - finde ich es sollte auch dabei bleiben, dass ich einen selbstgefangenen Fisch essen *darf*. Und wenn die C6R Diskussion dann am Ende - und genau das geschieht ja immer - Holland und Irland als das Ziel proklamiert, welches man im Auge hat, bin ich raus aus dem Boot und ne ganze Menge anderer ebenfalls. 

ich bin so lange dabei, wie Du richtigerweise sagst, es solle jeder selber entscheiden dürfen. Wenn es in Bereiche geht, wo der Fisch einem Sportgerätegebrauch recht nahe kommt, dann bin ich eher gänzlich dagegen. Du wirst mir daher zugestehen, dass ich schon deswegen von hause aus auf den durchaus vernünftigen Weg, nicht alles abschlagen zu *müssen*, nicht gleich blind drauf laufe, weil das eben auch einer anderen Sache Tür und Tor öffnen würde, die ich durchaus kritisch sehe.


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Auch in Holland und Irland darf man selbstgefangene Fische essen! In Irland ist nur festgelegt Hechte welcher Grösse man mitnehmen darf und welche nicht. Eine andere Art von Schonmass. Kleine und riesige mitnehmen, mittlere und grosse drinlassen.
Max 3 Pfund am Tag. Irgendwie so ähnlich.
Und in Holland ists von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden, auch dort kann man mal einen Fisch mitnehmen, aber halt nicht überall jeden 
Sooo schlimm ist es also nicht!
Aber ich verstehe deine Bedenken, wenn man die harten C&R Jungs ranlässt wird das Fischen auch pervers und wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## voice (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

alles generelle zu dem thema lasse ich mal weg... dazu ein eigener trööt
meiner meinung nach sollte der zielfisch in einer richtigen grösse immer mitgenommen werden. er ist der grund warum ich am wasser stehe. ich bin ebenso der meinung, dass man an nat. gewässern nicht nach der produktivitätsquote gehen kann. ein 70ger wächst im verhältnis zur futteraufnahme mehr als ein 90ger. aber der 100ter hat mehr laich und besseres erbgut. diese fragen stellen sich meiner meinung nicht. es sollte bei einer gesetzesänderung, die meiner meinung nach überfällig ist mehr verantwortung in die hände der angler gelegt werden und diese verantwortlichkeit sollte dieser auch nachweisen. als ich den angelschein gemacht habe hat mich ein satz eines kollegen nachdenklich gemacht.... natürlich kann man auch für sich zuhause lernen, aber ich besuche den kurs um mich in dieser zeit wirklich mit dem thema zu beschäftigen. vielleicht wäre ein auffrischungskurs alle 2-3 jahre eine lösung um eine breitere akzeptanz in der öffentlichkait zu erhalten.
voice


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Auch in Holland und Irland darf man selbstgefangene Fische essen! In Irland ist nur festgelegt Hechte welcher Grösse man mitnehmen darf und welche nicht. Eine andere Art von Schonmass. Kleine und riesige mitnehmen, mittlere und grosse drinlassen.
> Max 3 Pfund am Tag. Irgendwie so ähnlich.
> Und in Holland ists von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden, auch dort kann man mal einen Fisch mitnehmen, aber halt nicht überall jeden
> Sooo schlimm ist es also nicht!
> Aber ich verstehe deine Bedenken, wenn man die harten C&R Jungs ranlässt wird das Fischen auch pervers und wenig sinnvoll.


 
Schönes Schlusswort#6 #g 

Ich glaub, wir sind soweit durch, oder?


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



vertikal schrieb:


> Mela, nimm mal als Beispiel die Sorpetalsperre, an der du ja schon geangelt hast.
> 
> 
> Bin etwas abgeschweift, aber ich hoffe, dass es dir jetzt etwas "klarer" geworden ist, Mela.



Danke, Frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




jetzt hab selbst ich das verstanden :m


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

um diesen Thread wirklich mal so lange wie möglich am Leben zu erhalten, sollte man sich drauf beschränken, hier seine Meinung zu posten, aber nicht versuchen, den andren von seiner Meinung zu überzeugen. Jeder sollte hier seine Pros und Contras aufführen, sachlich bleiben und den Ton wahren.


----------



## Knispel (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ist doch gemacht worden, Thomas 9904 müsste stolz auf uns sein.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ist doch gemacht worden, Thomas 9904 müsste stolz auf uns sein.


 
Wir tragen ja nur zu seiner Genesung bei :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Eine "anständige" Release Diskussion, ist das jetzt Premiere? :q


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ist doch gemacht worden, Thomas 9904 müsste stolz auf uns sein.



nicht nur Thomas!!! 
Ich finde es super, wie fair es hier ist und hoffentlich bleibt!

An dieser Stelle auch mal gesagt:

Gute Besserung, mein Schwäble. :m


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine "anständige" Release Diskussion, ist das jetzt Premiere? :q



das *IST* Premiere! #6

obwohl ich das nicht Diskusion nennen würde, sondern eher Erfahrungs- und Meinungsaustausch


----------



## Dart (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ich finde den Begriff, Catch&Release, hat man viel zu schnell und unüberlegt, aus dem englischen Sprachgebrauch übernommen, und gleich mit jedlichem Zurücksetzen von Fischen interpretiert. Norbert und Ali-Baba haben da doch sehr fein herausgearbeitet das sie eigentlich das gleiche wollen, auch wenn der Ursprung ihrer Diskussion, mit anderen Ansätzen zum Thema war. Super Leutz#6 
Lasst uns für die Zukunft auf mehr Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Anglerschaft hoffen und das sich die Bestände erholen, dort wo sie es nötig haben.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

wobei wir uns nur auf einen kleinen Nenner geeinigt haben, das möchte ich schon dazusagen.
Ich möchte gerne meine Fische auch in Deutschland freilassen dürfen (und zwar fast alle) und er möchte sie weiterhin mitnehmen dürfen


----------



## Dart (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Dennoch ist es ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Die wenigsten Angler haben von Anfang an ihre Fänge releast, die die es machen haben ihre Gründe und Sorgen....der Weg dort hin steht ja noch jedem frei, genauso wie das Mitnehmen. 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Auch ich habe 15+ Jahre hinter mir in denen ich fast jeden Fisch mitgenommen habe. Allerdings früher als reiner Ansitzangler fast nur Friedfische wo ohnehin ein Überbestand vorhanden war.
Seit ich fast nur noch mit der Spinnangel fische betreibe ich ziemlich konsequentes C&R, vor Allem bei Zandern und Hechten.
Situationsbedingt eben...es werden zB in einem See den ich beangle jährlich Forellen eingesetzt, sozusagen als Brotfisch für alle. Die nehme ich auch mit. Im Rhein hingegen lasse ich alle Forellen grdszl frei, weil es nur noch sehr wenige gibt.
Ihr versteht worauf ich hinauswill.


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

was ich hier in unserem Bereich sehr begrüsse ist, dass sich ein Verein der Wiedereinbürgerung des Lachses widmet. Sollte sich doch mal einer an meinen Haken verirren, wird er selbstredent wieder released. (Und wehe Männe hat die Cam nicht schnell genug zur Hand)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> Ist doch gemacht worden, Thomas 9904 müsste stolz auf uns sein.


Durchaus - in der Hoffnung das bleibt so!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die AB-Regeln erweitern und jegliche Diskussion um Themen wie C&R, Laichdorsch etc von vornherein verbieten. :q Aber mal im Ernst. Nur weil irgendwelche Spinner da draussen nix besseres zu tun haben, als Leute vor den Kadi zu zitieren, lasse ich mir doch nicht den Mund verbieten. Ist mir deshalb völlig egal wer den Thread und mit welcher Absicht erstellt hat. Fakt ist aber sicherlich, dass immer neue Leute dazukommen, die das Bedürfnis haben, solcheThemen zu diskutieren. Da reicht es nicht darauf zu verweisen, dass es darüber schon zig andere Threads gibt.



Jaja, man kann aus den falschen Gründen etwas richtiges tun. Und ehe ich über so etwas lächerliches, überflüssiges und harmloses wie die PihCih-Schwuchteln* von PETA threade (hoffentlich mein letztes Posting, in dem dieser Four-Letter-Verein vorkommt), rede ich doch lieber über - offensichtlich - nicht ausdiskutierte Angelthemen.:q

*=damit meine ich eine unterentwickelte Geisteshaltung, nicht etwa eine sexuelle Präferenz


----------



## Raabiat (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

wat?? der C&R-Thread is noch nich geschlossen??

Soll ich ma was dagegen unternehmen???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich brauch dafür nur einen Satz#h

Übrigens....glaubt ihr jetzt an meine Unterwanderungstheorie??? Die Peta ist sogar schon im Anglerboard in großen Zahlen unter uns vertreten....|scardie:|scardie:

Also ich verwerte alles was ich fange! Und damit mein ich alles!!!
Aber ich fang ja nie was #c


----------



## schomi (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Hallo,

es gibt Angler, die alle gefangenen Fische zurücksetzen und es gibt Angler, die alle gefangenen Fische mitnehmen, egal ob untermaßig oder Schonzeit.

Ich will selbst entscheiden, ob ich einen Fisch der maßig ist und keine Schonzeit hat mitnehme oder zurücksetze. 
Ich nenne das selektive Entnahme.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Raabiat (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



schomi schrieb:


> (..)
> Ich will selbst entscheiden, ob ich einen Fisch der maßig ist und keine Schonzeit hat mitnehme oder zurücksetze
> (..)



okay, darfste#6

Aber jetzt mal im ernst....bin ich hier im richtigen Anglerboard??
Das ist hier ein C&R-Thread, hier wurde in der Regel gekämpft bis zum blutigen Tot. Die Moderatoren mussten teilweise mit Fleckentferner durchgehen um die Spritzer wegzukriegen.

Und jetzt? kaum riechts nach PETA sind alle brav|supergri

Feiglinge....Butter bei die Fische....#h


----------



## powermike1977 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

hmmm, neues mitglied...macht so ein thread auf...meldet sich nie wieder...das muss der letze zander sien, den ich gefangen habe - und der hier so komisch riecht


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Übrigens....glaubt ihr jetzt an meine Unterwanderungstheorie??? Die Peta ist sogar schon im Anglerboard in großen Zahlen unter uns vertreten....|scardie:|scardie:




.... wo ist eigentlich der TE Wanderwolf#c  Ich finde es schon ein bischen komisch, so eine brisante Frage zu stellen, und dann nach fast 10 Antwortseiten nicht einmal nen Komentar abgegeben zu haben|kopfkrat 


Übrigens, ich entscheide das immer spontan, ob ein Fisch mitkommt, oder aus Versehen aus der Hand gleitet.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## vertikal (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Und jetzt? kaum riechts nach PETA sind alle brav|supergri
> Feiglinge....Butter bei die Fische....#h




Samma: Seitdem du dein Haar offen trägst, redeste so martialisch.

Gibbet da 'nen kausalen Zusammenhang???|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> hmmm, neues mitglied...macht so ein thread auf...meldet sich nie wieder...*d**as muss der letze zander sien, den ich gefangen habe - und der hier so komisch riecht*



oh, oh, oh Powermike....
das Statement würde ich fix editieren...
darin sagst du nämlich, dass du einen Zander gefangen hast ohne ihn einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt zu haben...#d
Das kann ich nicht tolerieren

deine Worte lassen nur zwei Interpretationen zu: du hast den Zander hier verfaulen lassen, weshalb es hier so stinkt...|kopfkrat

zweite Interpretation könnte sein: Peta stinkt nach verfaultem Fisch |kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ich glaube über den neuen User brauchen wir uns gar nicht mehr viele Gedanken machen, genießen wir es lieber, das es bei dem Thema ruhig und sachlich bleibt:m 
Ausser Rabi, dem blutlechzenden Terroristen 
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Raabiat (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



vertikal schrieb:


> Samma: Seitdem du dein Haar offen trägst, redeste so martialisch.
> 
> Gibbet da 'nen kausalen Zusammenhang???|supergri|supergri|supergri



Mit den Haaren kam der Mut....ich ahne einen tiefen Fall, wenn ich jetzt höher kletter |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dart schrieb:


> (..)
> Ausser Rabi, dem blutlechzenden Terroristen
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:



Hey Reiner, hoffentlich liest das nich der CIA....
dann verweigern die mir am Dienstag die Einreise nur wegen dir...
ich werde dich dann nicht töten....sondern meine Freundin....und zwar martialischer als du es dir vorstellen kannst....

oder haste ner Frau schonmal nen Hawaii-Urlaub versiebt?|kopfkrat

EDIT: ich hoffe Gunni77 wird diesen Thread nie lesen, sonst benennt er mich mit meiner eigenen Wortkreation: Verbalvandalist

denn so langsam glaube ich, trifft es auf mich zu|rotwerden|rotwerden|thinkerg:


----------



## bennie (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich glaube über den neuen User brauchen wir uns gar nicht mehr viele Gedanken machen, genießen wir es lieber, das es bei dem Thema ruhig und sachlich bleibt:m
> Ausser Rabi, dem blutlechzenden Terroristen
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


 
kein Wunder, nur Offtopic


----------



## Raabiat (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



bennie schrieb:


> kein Wunder, nur Offtopic


#d und das von dir, Bennie 

C&R ist doch mittlerweile eh nur Laberthread....oder irre ich|kopfkrat

hehehehe#h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Raabiat schrieb:


> hehehehe#h



Was hast Du denn geraucht??? Gibt's das auf Rezept?


----------



## Dart (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@bennie
Da waren auch schon ne Menge guter Topics dabei ,
auch wenn das Thema insgesamt schon zig-mal durchgekaut wurde.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Raabiat (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn geraucht??? Gibt's das auf Rezept?



In meinen ganzen fünfundzwanzigeinhalb Lebensjahren hat es keine Zigarette und ausser Alkohol keine Droge an und in meinen Körper geschafft#4|znaika:|znaika:

hab noch nichma ne Kippe probiert....#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dart schrieb:


> Da waren auch schon ne Menge guter Topics dabei ,
> auch wenn das Thema insgesamt schon zig-mal durchgekaut wurde.



Ja, und vielleicht sind ja gerade die entspannten und entspannenden Off-Topic-Plaudereien zwischendurch daran "schuld". 

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen: 

Ich denke, dass für eine vernünftige Entscheidung, welche gefangenen Fische wie behandelt werden sollten, oft Informationen und Hintergrundwissen nötig wären, die die meisten Angler nicht haben. Ich auch nicht.

Andererseits hilft ein zwar von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschiedenes, aber da dann eben doch pauschales, die Eigenheiten und die aktuelle Situation des Gewässers völlig ignorierendes Schonmaß nicht wirklich weiter.

Und da sehe ich die Vereine und noch mehr die Hegegemeinschaften in der Pflicht, die individuellen Gewässersituationen transparent und - auch im Internet - einfach auffindbar und für alle zugänglich zu machen und diesen Gegebenheiten angepasste Schonmaße etc. festzulegen. Allerdings müssen sie auch dazu voll und ganz und ohne zu großen bürokratischen Aufwand im Stande sein. Verbände* und Fachbehörden sollten ihnen mit ihren Fachleuten und ihrem Wissen zur Seite stehen. Und die Verbände könnten Internetbausteine dafür liefern, die von allen Beteiligten einfach und kostenfrei genutzt werden könnten.

Ebenso dazu gehört auch eine gute Zusammenarbeit zwischen Anglern und Naturschützern, wie sie mancherorts, aber eben nicht überall, gepflegt wird.

Natürlich will ich als Angler auch einen gewissen Entscheidungsspielraum behalten, wie ich mit meinem Fang (individuell und verantwortungsbewußt) verfahre. Aber wenn ich mich dafür nicht nur auf bruchstückhafte Informationen, meine begrenzte Erfahrung und meine Intuition (der ich viel, aber nicht alles zutraue) verlassen müsste, dann wäre mir wirklich wohler dabei.

*Ach ja, und ein Verband würde mir völlig genügen, denn in einer Lobbydemokratie ist nichts so blöd wie eine kakophonische Interessenvertretung.


----------



## plattform7 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Raabiat schrieb:


> In meinen ganzen fünfundzwanzigeinhalb Lebensjahren hat es keine Zigarette und ausser Alkohol keine Droge an und in meinen Körper geschafft#4|znaika:|znaika:
> 
> hab noch nichma ne Kippe probiert....#6


 
Nene, raabi.... Nur vom Wasser kriegt man nicht sone Visage wie auf deinem Avatar |supergri , da muss schon mehr drin sein....

Und übrigens, wünsche ich dir schöne Zeit auf Hawai (#bißchen neidisch guck#)


----------



## Dart (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ja, und vielleicht sind ja gerade die entspannten und entspannenden Off-Topic-Plaudereien zwischendurch daran "schuld".
> 
> Und da sehe ich die Vereine und noch mehr die Hegegemeinschaften in der Pflicht, die individuellen Gewässersituationen transparent und - auch im Internet - einfach auffindbar und für alle zugänglich zu machen und diesen Gegebenheiten angepasste Schonmaße etc. festzulegen.


Jo, die Off-Topics sind zwar oft recht spassig, aber nicht wirklich hilfreich........
Zu den Vereinen(Hegegemeinschaften) und deren "Pflicht" habe ich eher ein zwiespältiges Gefühl. Da werden doch oft nur die Interessen der zahlenden Mitglieder, und vor allen Dingen der Stammtischstrategen, als Basis genommen, um interne Entscheidungen zu treffen, zumindest in dem Verein in dem ich sehr lange Mitglied war.
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dart schrieb:


> Jo, die Off-Topics sind zwar oft recht spassig, aber nicht wirklich hilfreich........



Aber sie lockern die Stimmung...



Dart schrieb:


> Zu den Vereinen(Hegegemeinschaften) und deren "Pflicht" habe ich eher ein zwiespältiges Gefühl.



Ich sage ja nicht, dass es so ist, aber so sollte es ein! Ich bin halt immer dafür, die Dinge so dezentral und individuell wie möglich zu regeln.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine "anständige" Release Diskussion, ist das jetzt Premiere? :q


 
Genau genommen ist es die Lösung. Wenn man sich nämlich gegenseitig als Kochpottangelnder Alleskaputtschläger und im Gegenzug als Tierquäler beschimpft, im Prinzip aber zu 95% eigentlich das Selbe will, wie will man da nach außen hin geschlossen auftreten, um etwas zum positiven für die Gewässer zu ändern?

Wie gesagt, solange von einer Gruppe nicht klammheimlich das eigentliche Ziel dahinter steht, dass am Ende keiner mehr einen Fisch abschlagen darf, dann ist man als Gruppe stark und findet Gehör und genügend Mitstreiter in den eigenen Reihen. 

Leider ist dieser Wunsch angesichts hier schon so oft gelesener Beiträge diesbezüglich bisher in meinen Augen ein frommer und wird dies auch auf absehbare Zeit bleiben - mehr leider nicht. 

Ich erinnere mich da leider an Threads, wo aus bestimmten Gewässern in Holland plötzlich ein generelles Rücksetzgebot von Hechten in Holland wurde und Anfeindungen an böse Zanderabschläger hab ich leider auch schon in meiner kurzen Zeit hier zu oft gelesen, als dass ich dahinter einzig und alleine den Wunsch sehen würde, es selber nur zu dürfen.  Spätestens nach dem 10. Beitrag in einem Fangbild mit Ü70 Zandern gibts doch leider immer noch viel zu häufig Anklagen, Kopfschütteln und Schlimmeres. 

Ich befürchte daher, dass immer noch zu viele Hardcore CR-ler das genau umgekehrte wollen, nämlich ein (zumindest ins Gesetz interpretierbare) generelles Abschlag*gebot* gegen ein generelles Abschlag*verbot* zu tauschen. Und das würde eben viele Angler, die in ihrem Hobby auch einen Sinn bezüglich Pfanne sehen, in eine Ecke drängen, in der sie gar keinen Sinn für ihre Angelei sehen, weil sie es eben anders sehen. Umgekehrt hingegen ist es in meinen Augen genauso Blödsinnig, per Gesetz zum Abschlagen zu zwingen, obwohl man den Fisch gar nicht essen will. 

Die Lösung liegt also irgendwo in der Mitte. Wenn "wir" uns da treffen, bin ich wie gesagt dabei. 

Lösung konkret wäre für mich:

Nicht nur ein Mindestmaß, sondern auch ein *Höchstmaß*, dass aber wirklich nur außergewöhnliche Prachtexemplare umfasst.

Kein Zwang, Fische über Mindestmaß abschlagen zu *müssen*. 

Kein Verbot, Fische in dieser Spanne abschlagen zu *dürfen* - Schonzeit natürlich berücksichtigt.

Mal ne gründliche Überlegung hinsichtlich der *Mindestmaße* einiger Arten, denn die sind IMHO viel *zu gering* angesetzt, wenn ich Bestände nachhaltig positiv beeinflussen will. 

Sind eigentlich nur wenige Dinge - frei von jeder Ideologie und die lassen eigentlich genug Spielraum, um alle Angler unter einen Hut zu bekommen und die dienen auch den Beständen und Gewässern. Und die haben den netten Nebeneffekt, dass wir fast alle Angler im Boot sitzen haben.


----------



## Dart (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Und die haben den netten Nebeneffekt, dass wir fast alle Angler im Boot sitzen haben.


Ein mehr als erfreulicher Nebeneffekt#6 
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@ Aali Barba

#6 #6 #6  Superposting #6 #6 #6 


Genau das isses. Anstatt sich hier untereinander die Augen auszuhacken wer am meissten Recht hat, sollte man sich auf eine nach außen einheitliche Definition einigen um den Peta´s und auch dem VdsF endlich mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Intern kann ja jeder seine Meinung vertreten und versuchen den anderen zur vermeintlich richtigen Einstellung zu bekehren.

Insbesondwere hat mir Dein Beitrag zu den Mindestmaßen aus der Seele gesprochen. Und was ist mit den Arten, die keinem Mindestmaß unterliegen ?? Die muß man ja wohl auch alle vor den Kopf hauen. Hat einer mal´n Rezept für 8 cm lange Kaulbarsche ??? 

Ralf


----------



## Hando84 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Meines Ermessens nach gilt es sich die Sachlage, bei einem solch heiklen Thema, von mehreren Gesichtspunkten aus zu betrachten.
Wäre ein generelles Release-Verbot für alle mäßigen Fische im Sinne des Tierschutzes, der Hege und Pflege, aber auch der Wirtschaftlichkeit sinnvoll?
Oder sollte man evtl. lediglich ein gezieltes Fischen auf generell ungenießbare bzw. „unbrauchbare" Fischarten verbieten?

*Tierschutz:
*Ich glaube nicht, dass man dem Wohl der Tiere entgegen kommen würde, indem man ein generelles Release-Verbot in Form eines Gesetzes verabschieden würde.
Wieso soll ein Fisch in Form von ungewolltem (Bei-) Fang zum Tode verurteilt sein?
In welchem Verhältnis würde ein solches Gesetz zum Tierschutz stehen?
Ein Lebewesen töten, obwohl es keinen weiterführenden Zweck erfüllt, nur weil es das Gesetz verlangt?
Mit dieser Art Tierschutz kann ich mich nicht anfreunden!
Hier wäre ein sinnvoller Ansatz das Fischen auf ungenießbare bzw. „unbrauchbare" Fischarten wie beispielsweise die Barbe zu verbieten, vorausgesetzt man hat keinerlei Verwendung für ihn.
Denn der generelle Grundsatz einen Fisch zu fangen, von welchem man im Vorhinein weiß, dass man ihn wieder zurücksetzt, entspricht meiner Auffassung nach viel ehr dem, was weitläufig unter dem Begriff „Tierquälerei" verstanden wird.

*Hege und Pflege:
*Mit dem verabschieden eines solchen Release-Verbotes würde man lediglich erreichen, dass diverse Besitzer bzw. Pächter von Gewässern die Hege und Pflege nicht mehr im Sinne des Artenreichtums bzw. des natürlichen Vorkommens der Fischarten betreiben, sondern lediglich jene Fische einsetzen, welche für den Angler sowohl von angel- als auch speisetechnischem Interesse sind.
Dies würde nahezu zu einer Vereinheitlichung vieler Gewässer führen, bei der etliche Fischarten außen vor gelassen werden würden.
Denn wieso sollte man sein Gewässer mit Fischarten besetzen und Geld investieren, wenn diese nach dem Fang keinen anderen Zweck erfüllen, als die Mülltonne zu füllen?!
Und genau an diesem Punkt kommen wir zur Wirtschaftlichkeit.

*Wirtschaftlichkeit:
*Wie würde sich ein solches Gesetz auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit auswirken?
Der Bestand sämtlicher Fanggründe würde viel schneller verringert werden, als es momentan der Fall ist.
Dies hätte erhöhte Investitionskosten des Besitzers oder Pächters zufolge um einen attraktiven Fischbestand zu wahren, was wiederum erhöhte Kosten für den Angelfreund mit sich bringen würde.
Und jeder leidenschaftliche Angler der mehr als 2-3 Mal im Jahr angeln geht weiß, dass dies ohnehin eine recht kostspielige Angelegenheit geworden ist.


Als Fazit bleibt festzuhalten, dass ein generelles Release-Verbot für mäßige Fische im Sinne des Tierschutzes, der Hege und Pflege sowie der Wirtschaftlichkeit entschieden zu etlichen Nachteilen führen und bei sowohl Angler- als auch Tierschutzfreunden auf herbe Kritik stoßen würde.


----------



## Knispel (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@Ali
Das mit dem Mindest und Höchstmaß kann doch jeder Verein intern, zumindest in Bremen und Niedersachsen einführen. Ich habe 2 Schreiben der Behörden Bremens und Niedersachsen ,woraus hervor geht, dass jeder Pächter / Verein auf Grund seiner Hegeverpflichtung eigene Mindestmaße einführen darf. Die Mindestmaße der Fischereiverordnungen seien nur Richtlinien, welche nicht unterschritten werden dürfen. Ich kenne einen Verein, wo soetwas 2007 umgesetzt werden soll.


----------



## MefoProf (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Mindestmasse abhängig vom Gewässer gesetzt werden müssten. Der Gesetzesgeber kann eigentlich nur eine grobe Richtschnur legen . Daher sollten die Vereine und auch die Angler ihre eigenen persönlichen Masse einführen. Sinn und Zweck eines Höchstmasses kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen, ausser dass anderen Anglern ebenfalls der Fang eines kapitalen Exemplares ermöglicht wird (vorausgesetzt das Releasen klappt). Es weiss doch keiner wie lange ein grosser Fisch überhaupt noch leben wird und ein kleinerer den ich abschlage, kann eine bessere genetische Veranlagung besitzen als der Grosse. Grosse Fische würde ich nur zurücksetzen, wenn eine Verwertung zu Speisezwecken nicht möglich ist oder wenn es sich um ein besonders schönes Tier  handelt, dass ich nicht töten möchte.


----------



## aal-andy (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> @Ali
> Das mit dem Mindest und Höchstmaß kann doch jeder Verein intern, zumindest in Bremen und Niedersachsen einführen.


 
Das geht bei uns in NRW auch, natürlich im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Richtlinien. Hat man in unserem Verein ja auch sehr sinnvoller gemacht: Rotaugen und Rotfedern dürfen erst ab 18cm entnommen werden|muahah:. Für alle anderen Fische gelten die gesetzlichen Regelungen. Wer dass vor vielen Jahren so festgelegt hat, der hatte doch wohl was am Kopf. Derzeit wäre das Festlegen der Maße VON - BIS für andere Fischarten in unserem Verein auf jeden Fall schwachsinnig, weil der See so kaputtgewirtschaftet wurde, dass so gut wie kein Fisch mehr gefangen wird. Ich betone ausdrücklich, dass das nicht durch die massive Entnahme durch "Kochtoppangler" passiert ist, sondern die Bewirtschaftung und damit massive Bekämpfung von Grünzeug jeglicher Art durch Graskarpfen, sowie das Herausrupfen von Schilf und Seerosen durch Mitglieder im Greisenalter, die anfangen zu weinen wenn sie mal ´nen Hänger haben. (Soll ja bei älteren Herren schonmal vorkommen.)


----------



## Knispel (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Mindestmasse abhängig vom Gewässer gesetzt werden müssten. Der Gesetzesgeber kann eigentlich nur eine grobe Richtschnur legen . Daher sollten die Vereine und auch die Angler ihre eigenen persönlichen Masse einführen. Sinn und Zweck eines Höchstmasses kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen, ausser dass anderen Anglern ebenfalls der Fang eines kapitalen Exemplares ermöglicht wird (vorausgesetzt das Releasen klappt). Es weiss doch keiner wie lange ein grosser Fisch überhaupt noch leben wird und ein kleinerer den ich abschlage, kann eine bessere genetische Veranlagung besitzen als der Grosse. Grosse Fische würde ich nur zurücksetzen, wenn eine Verwertung zu Speisezwecken nicht möglich ist oder wenn es sich um ein besonders schönes Tier handelt, dass ich nicht töten möchte.


 
ich spreche hier von Schonmaßen. Man könnte z.B. für Hecht : Mindestmaß 60 cm , Schonmaß 75 - 85 oder 90 cm ( Laichfische ), ab 85 oder 90 cm wieder frei , einführen



aal-andy schrieb:


> Das geht bei uns in NRW auch, natürlich im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Richtlinien. Hat man in unserem Verein ja auch sehr sinnvoller gemacht: Rotaugen und Rotfedern dürfen erst ab 18cm entnommen werden|muahah:. Für alle anderen Fische gelten die gesetzlichen Regelungen. Wer dass vor vielen Jahren so festgelegt hat, der hatte doch wohl was am Kopf. Derzeit wäre das Festlegen der Maße VON - BIS für andere Fischarten in unserem Verein auf jeden Fall schwachsinnig, weil der See so kaputtgewirtschaftet wurde, dass so gut wie kein Fisch mehr gefangen wird. Ich betone ausdrücklich, dass das nicht durch die massive Entnahme durch "Kochtoppangler" passiert ist, sondern die Bewirtschaftung und damit massive Bekämpfung von Grünzeug jeglicher Art durch Graskarpfen, sowie das Herausrupfen von Schilf und Seerosen durch Mitglieder im Greisenalter, die anfangen zu weinen wenn sie mal ´nen Hänger haben. (Soll ja bei älteren Herren schonmal vorkommen.)


 
Ich bin zwar auch schon fast im Greisenalter ( für bestimmte Altergruppen bestimmt schon ) kann aber so ein Verhalten Eurer gewässerwarte nicht verstehen und geweint bei einem Hänger hab ich noch nie....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> @Ali
> Das mit dem Mindest und Höchstmaß kann doch jeder Verein intern, zumindest in Bremen und Niedersachsen einführen.


 
Das geht - glaube ich - überall. Es wird nur zu wenig genutzt. Und in Fließgewässern ist es ziemlich sinnlos, wenn Einzelpächter andere Schonmaße einführen, da müssen schon die Hegegemeinschaften gemeinsam ran. Leider sind das zu oft noch Kaffeekränzchen...


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Das geht bei uns in NRW auch, natürlich im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Richtlinien. Hat man in unserem Verein ja auch sehr sinnvoller gemacht: Rotaugen und Rotfedern dürfen erst ab 18cm entnommen werden|muahah:.


 
Du vergisst den Passus zu erwähnen, dass man aber auch nur mit Köfis aus dem See fischen darf (IMHO eine vernünftige Regelung) und man demnach nach dieser Regelung nur Rotaugen Ü18 als Köder einsetzen dürfte. 

Dann wiederum greifen aber bei uns im Verein sogenannte *unausgesprochene Übereinkünfte*  - das ist kein Witz sondern eine Formulierung des Vorstandes, die schon zu Verwarnungen im Verein wegen Verstößen gegen eben diese "Regelungen" führten. Übersetzt bedeutet dies:

Was *wir* (das sind die älteren Vereinkollegen) untereinader so bereden und meinen, ist Vereinsgesetz.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Beim letzten "Catch & Release Thema" wurde noch mit Mord und Totschlag gedroht - und jetzt seid Ihr schon wieder auf Seite 10 ...

Die Diskussion ist doch eh um sonst...und der Feind liest mit...


----------



## NorbertF (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Die sind kein Feind...wenn ich vor jemandem keinen Respekt habe ist er auch kein Feind, ich fürchte mich nicht vor dummen Rotzgören und schreibe was ich will.
Einer Anzeige sehe ich extrem gelassen entgegen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> *Die sind kein Feind*...wenn ich vor jemandem keinen Respekt habe ist er auch kein Feind, ich fürchte mich nicht vor dummen Rotzgören und schreibe was ich will.
> Einer Anzeige sehe ich extrem gelassen entgegen.


 
Du hast völlig recht, das ist kein Feind! Das ist _niemand_, und die ernähren sich nur davon, dass jemand über sie redet.
Und es wird sowieso keine Anzeige geben. 

Diese bei Anglern um sich greifende Peta-Paranoia geht mir gewaltig auf die Nerven. Leute, reisst euch zusammen! Wer vor Peta Angst hat, macht sich lächerlich. Wer sie nicht ignoriert, hat offensichtlich zu viel Zeit. Nur - auch euer - überflüssiges Geschwätz hält sie am kümmerlichen Leben. 
*Vergeßt sie! Sofort!*


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



burn77 schrieb:


> Beim letzten "Catch & Release Thema" wurde noch mit Mord und Totschlag gedroht - und jetzt seid Ihr schon wieder auf Seite 10 ...
> 
> Die Diskussion ist doch eh um sonst...und der Feind liest mit...


 
Angesichts dieser Äußerung stellt sich mir die Frage, ob DU hier überhaupt gelesen hast?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@Wasserpatscher
Also vergessen und plumpes ignorieren ist auch eine falsche Strategie, genau wie sich darüber den Mund fusselig reden.

ABER: wir haben was in den ganzen Diskussionen gesehn.
Es gibt Handlungsbedarf und einige Regelungen zu verbessern. Um ein klares Profil nach außen und ein Auftreten der Anglerschaft insgesamt zu erreichen. Nur wenn viele sich dafür einsetzen und einige mit klarem Mandat dafür aktiv werden, wird sich das so entwickeln wie WIR das wollen. Nicht nach hinten schauen - vorne kommt das interessante neue! :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



AngelDet schrieb:


> plumpes ignorieren ist auch eine falsche Strategie,


 
Äh, danke !
Nein, ich finde das gar nicht plump - die _sind_ harmlos und belanglos! Vor was für Futzis willst du Dich denn noch fürchten, wenn Du bei denen anfängst? 



AngelDet schrieb:


> ABER: wir haben was in den ganzen Diskussionen gesehn.
> Es gibt Handlungsbedarf und einige Regelungen zu verbessern. Um ein klares Profil nach außen und ein Auftreten der Anglerschaft insgesamt zu erreichen. Nur wenn viele sich dafür einsetzen und einige mit klarem Mandat dafür aktiv werden, wird sich das so entwickeln wie WIR das wollen. Nicht nach hinten schauen - vorne kommt das interessante neue! :m


 
Da haste mal recht! Deshalb wiederhole ich: Angler-Verbände, vereinigt euch!

Mein Liebling-Bonmot: 
_"Die Tatsache, dass ich paranoid bin, heisst noch lange nicht, dass ich nicht verfolgt werde!"_


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> Angler-Verbände, vereinigt euch!


und der Schnee ist schwarz..............................

Zu dem Thema (Verbände) wirds auch interessant sein, welche Antworten auf unsere Fragen *Klick hier>>* da eintrudeln werden bzw. von welchen Verbänden überhaupt Antworten kommen werden.


----------



## Knispel (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Sind denn schon welche gekommen und wenn ja von wen ? Verrate das mal im Vorfeld .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Äh, danke !
> Nein, ich finde das gar nicht plump - die _sind_ harmlos und belanglos! Vor was für Futzis willst du Dich denn noch fürchten, wenn Du bei denen anfängst?


Zu dem Beachten oder nicht: Termiten sind harmlos und ich fürchte eine oder ein paar nicht - quetsch und gut. :g 
Wenn die mir aber längere Zeit unbeachtet mein Holzhaus unterhöhlen, wird es morsch und baufällig, das können sie.
Insofern sehe ich manche Fuzzi-Vereinigung als Termiten, die schon gewisse Gefahren beinhalten (und sei es, daß sie versuchen die öffentliche Meinung und damit die Politiker zu manipulieren), man kann sie zwar zerquetschen wenn Du sie bekommst, Ruhe hast du aber erst wen Du sie bekämpft und ausgerottet hast, sonst bauen sie immer wieder neue Nester und zerbohren Deinen Bestand. 

Hoffe so wird das deutlicher!


----------



## Raabiat (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



AngelDet schrieb:


> (..) man kann sie zwar zerquetschen wenn Du sie bekommst, Ruhe hast du aber erst wen Du sie bekämpft und ausgerottet hast, sonst bauen sie immer wieder neue Nester und zerbohren Deinen Bestand.



Alter Schwede lieber Detti|znaika:|znaika:
Diese Ausdrucksweise macht mir Angst - hat sie doch fast schon historischen Touch. Ich hoffe, du wirst damit von niemandem mißverstanden und in die falsche Schublade gesteckt |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Lieber Raabiat!

Es geht um einen Vergleich, ein Bildnis, wie sagt man: Gleichnis und Metapher; und die Übertragung auf die Realität ist eine andere Sache.
Will Dir Deinen Ruf hier doch nicht streitig machen! |supergri

Die Patsche, die wir Angler bräuchten, wären klare akzeptierte und von allen getragene Regeln, ein breiteres Verständnis und Einbindung als tragende Kraft im Sinne des Naturschutzes, eine gute aktive Lobby und eine Repräsentation in der öffentlichen Meinung. 
Dann bohrten eben keine "Termiten" mehr dran herum.


----------



## honeybee (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> @Ali
> Die Mindestmaße der Fischereiverordnungen seien nur Richtlinien, welche nicht unterschritten werden dürfen. Ich kenne einen Verein, wo soetwas 2007 umgesetzt werden soll.



Das ist nicht nur in Niedersachsen/Bremen so. 
Das selbe geht auch bei den Schonzeiten und auch bei den Entnahmemengen.
Die Vereine haben da schon Spielräume, die sie teilweise auch nutzen.

Bestes Beispiel Eixendorfer Stausee

Dort wurde die Schonzeit nach hinten verlängert für Hecht und Zander und zwar bis zum 30.6.
Die Schonmaße wurden beim Hecht auch angepasst und auf 60cm erhöht.



> (4) Soweit es zur Wahrung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 FiG), vor allem bei Störung des biologischen Gleichgewichts, unabweisbar ist, können die Bezirke vorbehaltlich des Absatzes 5 durch Verordnung
> 1. für die in Absatz 3 Satz 1 genannten Fische mit begrenzter Schonzeit und mit Schonmaß die Schonmaße und Schonzeiten ändern, vor allem zusätzliche Schonzeiten festsetzen,
> 2. für die in Absatz 3 Satz 1 genannten Fische ohne Schonzeiten                     die dort festgesetzten Schonmaße ändern, vor allem Schonzeiten festsetzen,
> 3. für Fische, die Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß nicht unterliegen, Schonmaße oder Schonzeiten festsetzen.



nachzulesen http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/bayern/bay_verordnung.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> Sind denn schon welche gekommen und wenn ja von wen ? Verrate das mal im Vorfeld .


3 bis jetzt, allrdings ist der den Verbänden angegebene Red. - Schluss der 20.09., da kann also noch was passieren )
Bis jetzt sind das:
DEUTSCHER MEERESANGLER VERBAND e.V. im DAV e.V.
lfv-westfalen
LSFV Schleswig-Holstein e.V.


----------



## voice (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

ich denke auch, dass die größten probleme die selbstgemachten sind... wir zerfleischen uns untereinander....das thema c&r ist ein elementares und es wird von uns hier verdrängt.... es ist so als wenn sich vier formel eins mechaniker um einen reifen prügeln weil jeder am liebsten vorne links wechselt......der leidensdruck ist einfach noch nicht groß genug.... ich denke erst wenn kein hecht, kein zander und kein aal mehr entnommen werden darf ist der leidensdruck so gross, dass geschlossen gehandelt wird.


----------



## MelaS72 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> ich spreche hier von Schonmaßen. Man könnte z.B. für Hecht : Mindestmaß 60 cm , Schonmaß 75 - 85 oder 90 cm ( Laichfische ), ab 85 oder 90 cm wieder frei , einführen


einfacher wäre es in meinen Augen, wenn es bundesweite Schonmaße/-zeiten geben würde (hatte ich glaub ich schon mal erwähnt |kopfkrat )
über den TE mache ich mir auch keinen Kopf mehr, sondern bin einfach nur stolz auf die Entwicklung dieses Threads!!! #r #r #r :m
Weiter so!!! 
Und ob PETA mitliest oder in China n Reiskorn explodiert ... |bla: 
Die kriegen n Herzkaspel über unsere Beiträge und wir lesen ihre als kleine Nachtlektüre nach nem anstrengenden Arbeitstag, damit wir wenigstens einmal am Tag was zu Lachen haben


----------



## plattform7 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> einfacher wäre es in meinen Augen, wenn es bundesweite Schonmaße/-zeiten geben würde (hatte ich glaub ich schon mal erwähnt |kopfkrat )


 
Das kann leider nicht funktionieren Mela... In unterschiedlichen Bundesgebieten laichen die Fische auch unterschiedlich, das finde ich schon ok... Was man auf jeden Fall machen muss ist die Angleichung der Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander... Bei uns sind die sehr unterschiedlich, sodass man bereits mit Köfi und was auch immer angeln darf, während die andere Gattung noch fleißig am Laichen ist - das finde ich sehr schlecht, weil einige Konsorten diese Situation bei uns ausnutzen...

Für mich persönlich beginnt dann die Schonzeit bereits am 15 Februar (Beginn der Hechteschonzeit, Zander könnte man noch bis Ende März beangeln) und eindet am 31 Mai (Ende der Schonzeit für Zander, Hecht konnte man schon den ganzen Mai beangeln)...


----------



## Knispel (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Das gibt es Gott sei dank bei uns nicht mehr. 1.1. - 31.05. ist generell Schonzeit für den Raubfisch ( Vereinsintern ) . Nach unserer neuen Binnenfischereiverordnung 15.2. - 15.05. ( Freie Weser )


----------



## plattform7 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das gibt es Gott sei dank bei uns nicht mehr. 1.1. - 31.05. ist generell Schonzeit für den Raubfisch ( Vereinsintern ) . Nach unserer neuen Binnenfischereiverordnung 15.2. - 15.05. ( Freie Weser )


 
Das finde ich gut, Knispel, eine sehr sinnvolle Regelung #6 , bei uns leider nicht...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Also, ich hatte ja mehr für Gewässerspezifische Schonmaße und -zeiten plädiert, zusätzlich zu den regionalspezifischen. Jetzt wollt ihr wieder vereinheitlichen.
#q 
Ihr enttäuscht mich!|kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## plattform7 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte ja mehr für Gewässerspezifische Schonmaße und -zeiten plädiert, zusätzlich zu den regionalspezifischen. Jetzt wollt ihr wieder vereinheitlichen.
> #q
> Ihr enttäuscht mich!|kopfkrat  |supergri


 
Gewässerspezifisch und gattungsübergreifend vereinheitlichen, Wasserpatscher, nicht bundesweit oder ähnliches.

Ich sehe es halt bei uns an den Seen mit unterschiedlichen (sehr unterschiedlichen) Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander. Die beiden Arten haben nun mal sehr ähnliche Beangelungsmethoden und sollten, meiner Meinung nach, in einem Gewässer einheitlich geschützt werden, damit man eben beim Befischen einer Spezie eine andere Gattung beim Laichprozess nicht stört...


----------



## Knispel (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte ja mehr für Gewässerspezifische Schonmaße und -zeiten plädiert, zusätzlich zu den regionalspezifischen. Jetzt wollt ihr wieder vereinheitlichen.
> #q
> Ihr enttäuscht mich!|kopfkrat  |supergri


 
Nein, das hasst Du falsch verstanden. Die jeweilige Fischerei oder Binnenfischereiverordnung gibt die Grundlagen vor , welche nicht unterschritten werden dürfen, alles andere regeln die vereine / Pächter intern und Gewässerspezifisch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Nach all diesen und auch älteren Beiträgen will ich mal versuchen das Ganze ein wenig zu gliedern. Aus der Übersicht heraus fällt es dem einen oder anderen vielleicht etwas leichter seinen eigenen Standpunkt zu überdenken. 

Zu diesem Thema kann man mehrere Gruppierungen ( innerhalb und außerhalb dieses Forums ) ausmachen. Innerhalb dieser Gruppierungen gibt es natürlich gewisse Bandbreiten und der eine oder andere wird sich vielleicht irgendwo dazwischen angesiedelt fühlen. Die Bezeichnung der Gruppierungen wurde so gewählt, dass jeder weiß wer gemeint ist und soll keine Wertung darstellen.

Folgende Gruppen lassen sich ausmachen:

- Tierschutzorganisationen 
- Angelverbände 
- Angelvereine
- Fischereirechtsinhaber
- „ normale „ Angler
- C&R Fraktion
- Kochtopfangler
- Judikative

*Tierschutzorganisationen*


Hier wird zwar immer von der Peta gesprochen, aber es gibt auch noch andere Fraktionen, die dem Angeln kritisch gegenüberstehen. Auch wenn die heute noch nicht so stark vertreten sind, müssen diese im Rahmen eines möglichen Schulterschlusses mit der Peta berücksichtigt werden.
Fanatischen Tierschützern liegt einzig und alleine das Wohl eines jeden einzelnen Individuums am Herzen. Sie sind in der Regel emotionsgesteuert und denken und handeln ebenso. Sie übertragen das Leid, welches sie beim Anblick eines tatsächlich oder vermeintlich gequälten Tieres verspüren auf diese Kreatur. Ihre Aktionen sind nicht nur negativ zu sehen, sondern decken auch viele Bereiche ab in denen aktiver Tierschutz dringend notwendig ist. Bezüglich des Angelns ist die Basis zwar nicht mit dem Angeln einverstanden, haben aber keine Ansatzpunkte, sofern es dem Nahrungserwerb dient. Ein rotes Tuch aber sind für sie Angler, die Fische „ nur zum Spaß „ fangen. Sie empfinden es so, dass hier ein Tier zum Spaß oder aus Trophäensucht gequält wird. Das ist für sie gleichbedeutend mit z.B. der Trophäenjagd auf Großwild, bei dem auch selten hegerische Gründe vorliegen und das Tier als solches nur der Trophäe wegen getötet wird. Dies ist auch der Hauptansatzpunkt für Ihre Aktionen bezüglich des Zurücksetzens von Fischen. Wie nachvollziehbar diese Einstellung ist, zeigt sich auch daran das es selbst unter den Anglern eine breite Fraktion gegen das grundsätzliche C&R gibt. 
Für uns erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass wir keine breite Lobby in der Öffentlichkeit haben. Unsere Einstellung zum Angeln interessiert z.B. die Medien nicht. Das macht und gleichzeitig zu einem geeigneten, weil leichten, Opfer. Unsere unbestreitbaren Verdienste in Sachen Natur- und Umweltschutz sind leider auch nicht in der Breite medienwirksam. Sehr wirksam sind jedoch Skandale und negative Erscheinungen. In den Augen der Medien ist die Aufdeckung eines Tierschutzskandals wesentlich Umsatzfördernder als die Rettung der Elritzenbestände im Krümmelbach. 
Da unsere Gesellschaft bekanntermaßen in großem Maße mediengesteuert ist, sitzen wir hier am kürzeren Hebel. Fatalerweise sind viele Aktionen der Tierschützer von vornherein zum scheitern verurteilt. Sei es, weil die Aktionsfelder zu weit weg liegen ( z.B. Hundeesser in Asien ) oder eine zu große Lobby, bzw. Wirtschaft dahintersteht ( z.B. Mastbetriebe oder Kosmetikindustrie ) . Da man hier keine oder nur Randerfolge vorweisen kann, ist eine fast Lobbylose, in sich zerstrittene und fast führungslose Randgruppe natürlich ein hervorragendes Ziel um sich Erfolgserlebnisse zu verschaffen. Diese brauchen die Tierschützer ebenso wie jeder Mensch. Nicht nur aus motivatorischen Gründen, sondern auch aus monetären ( Spenden ) und für das Image.

*Angelverbände*


Das sind bei uns der VdSF und der DAV. Der VdSF ist strukturell sehr schlecht besetzt, und das schon seit Jahrzehnten. Die Taktik dieses Verbandes besteht darin, nach außen bloß nicht negativ aufzufallen und jeglicher Konfrontation mit anderen aus dem Wege zu gehen. Die richtigen Angler sind in der Unterzahl und haben keinerlei Chancen das Blatt zu wenden. Wie auch schon früher ( Wettfischen, lebender Köderfisch, Setzkescher ) stellt man sich auch beim Thema C&R hinter die Angler. Leider nur, um sie besser in den Hintern treten zu können. Anstatt einen gefühlvollen Mittelweg zu wählen und dabei die Interessen der gesamten Anglerschaft würdig und sinnvoll zu vertreten, wählt man stets den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes, und der führt halt über die eigenen Leute. Vom VdSF hat der Angler mit Sicherheit keine echte Unterstützung bei der Wahrung seiner Interessen zu erwarten. Im Gegenteil. Mit seiner allgemeinen öffentlichen Haltung liefert er den Angelgegnern schlussendlich noch Bestätigung für deren Aktionen.
Den DAV kann ich nicht so recht beurteilen. Ich gebe zu, mich zu wenig mit deren Philosophie auseinandergesetzt zu haben. Das wenige, was ich so erfahren habe, lässt mich allerdings glauben das hier der Angler wesentlich besser vertreten wird als durch den VdSF. Leider ist dieser Verband kleiner und wohl auch etwas unbequemer, weswegen er in der Öffentlichkeit kaum zur Geltung kommt.


*Angelvereine*


Sind sicherlich recht unterschiedlich. Den meisten gemeinsam ist jedoch ein gewisse Trägheit, sobald es geht über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Ehrlicherweise muß man aber zugeben, dass es den Funktionären oft nicht leicht gemacht wird, da sich unter den Mitgliedern zu viele unterschiedlich Charakteren befinden. Der Versuch, es allen Recht zu machen endet dann oft in ungeeigneten bzw. inkonsequenten Richtlinien. Hier liegt allerdings auch die Grundlage für die Existenzberechtigung des VdSF. Vor dem Mauerfall war der VdSF der einzige Verband in den damaligen Bundesländern. So trat man diesem halt bei und tut sich nun außerordentlich schwer, die Option DAV zu prüfen, respektive einfach auszutreten. Schließlich war man schon immer beim VdSF und so ist´s halt schön bequem. Fragt man mal die Vorstände, warum sie diesem Verband angehören, erntet man zwar fragende Blicke, aber kaum Argumente. Letztlich fühlt man sich auch fast ausschließlich den eigenen Mitgliedern und Gewässern verbunden. Probleme sind dazu da, ignoriert zu werden. Irgendjemand wird´s schon richten. Hier ist es dringend angesagt, dass die Funktionäre verstehen, dass es um das Angeln als Gesamtheit geht und der Hintern in die Höhe bekommen werden muß. 


*Fischereirechtsinhaber*

Hier sind diejenigen gemeint, die Ihr Fischereirecht in breiter Form einer Angelerlaubnis an Dritte weitergeben, wie z.B. die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft. Auch diese schwelgen oft noch in alten Zeiten. Regelungen und Mindestmaße orientieren sich oft an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, die hilflos überaltert sind. Man macht zu wenig Gebrauch von seinem Recht, die Grundlagen des eigenen Gewässers in puncto Angelfischerei zu aktualisieren. Dabei könnte man dem Angler z.B. im Bezug auf das Zurücksetzen mit weiteren/höheren Mindestmaßen und/oder Zwischenschonmaßen, sowie erweiterten Schonzeiten durchaus hilfreich zur Seite stehen. Möglicherweise sind die Angler aber nicht interessant genug, insbesondere wenn diese neben dem Hauptfeld Berufsfischerei nebenher dümpeln. Ein übergeordnetes Interesse an der Angelfischerei scheint kaum zu existieren. 

*Normale Angler*


Bilden sicher den Löwenanteil. Hier tummeln sich alle möglichen Charaktere und Meinungen. Der eine geht einmal im Monat angeln, der andere jedes Wochenende. Für sie ist das Angeln Nahrungserwerb und spannendes Hobby gleichsam, wenn auch mit unterschiedlichen Anteilen. Der normale Angler kann und möchte durchaus selbst entscheiden, wann und wie viele Fisch er im Rahmen des erlaubten mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt. Heute so, morgen so, ganz wie es gefällt. Obwohl gegenüber den beiden anderen Anglertypen in der Überzahl, verhindert gerade die Vielzahl der Meinungen und Charakteren ein geschlossenes Auftreten. Der eine setzt den Meterhecht freudestrahlend zurück, der andere möchte dessen Kopf gerne an der Wand hängen haben. Unmöglich, alle Nuancen und Einstellungen hier wiederzugeben.
Allen gemeinsam ist jedoch der unbestreitbare Wille, frei nach eigenem Gusto sein Hobby auszuüben.

*C&R Fraktion*


Fangen Fische ausschließlich oder fast ausschließlich aus Freude am Fang. Der Nahrungserwerb spielt so gut wie keine Rolle. Dem meisten gemeinsam ist ein hoher Spezialisierungsfaktor. Die einen angeln nur auf Karpfen, die anderen nur auf Hecht usw. 
Aus dieser Spezialisierung heraus kann man durchaus einen durchgängig fachgerechten Umgang mit dem gefangenen Fisch unterstellen. Ich denke, das 99% aller gefangenen und zurückgesetzten Fische diese Prozedur überstehen. Das ist ja auch absolut gewollt. Schließlich will man die Bestände, gerade an Großfischen, nicht ausdünnen sondern fördern. 
Leider ist es aber auch genau die Fraktion, die die Tierschützer auf die Barrikaden gebracht hat. Unglücklicherweise haben sie mit Ihrem grundsätzlichem und in der Öffentlichkeit breit propagiertem C&R ganz genau das Gegenteil erreicht, nämlich das nun alle Fische abgeschlagen und verwertet werden sollen. Jawohl liebe C&R, dies müsst ihr euch auf die Fahne schreiben. Da nutz es nichts darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Fische tatsächlich oder angeblich keinen Schmerz empfinden und den Streß schadlos überstehen. Einem Nichtangler, und insbesondere einem Tierschützer ist das egal. In deren Augen weidet Ihr Euch ohne vernünftigen Grund an der Qual einer Kreatur. 
Völlig unverständlich ist es, wenn einzelne C&Rler immer noch den Mund weit aufmachen nach dem Motto „ Ich lass mir den Mund nicht verbieten „. Ihr seid in der Öffentlichkeit ganz klar im Unrecht und das sture Beharren auf diesem Standpunkt ist kein Zeugnis von Rückgrat, sondern von Unreife. Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen. Ich stelle nicht das C&R als solches an den Pranger, sondern die sehr ungeschickte öffentliche Diskussion darüber.

*Kochtopfangler*


Gemeint sind die Zeitgenossen, die jeden und auch wirklich jeden Fisch vor den Kopf hauen. Sie rechnen meist die Ausgaben für´s Angeln gegen die gefangenen Fische auf. Gott sei dank in der Unterzahl, werden sie nun durch die „ Abschlagverordnung „ auch noch in ihrem tun bestärkt. Mich schüttelt´s dabei. 

*Judikative*


Sind die, die sich mit den ganzen Streitigkeiten juristisch auseinandersetzen müssen. Zunächst mal, sie haben kaum eine Wahl und müssen strafrechtlichen Anzeigen nachgehen. Sie haben zumeist auch keinerlei Draht zum Angeln und selbst wenn, müssten sie dies ignorieren. Eine Anzeige wird streng nach den Richtlinien des Gesetzes abgearbeitet. Das dabei oft der gesunde Menschenverstand außen vorbleibt, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Mir hat einmal ein Richter gesagt: „ Vor Gericht bekommen Sie kein Recht, sondern ein Urteil „. Genau das isse´s. Viele Urteile fallen auf Grund von Sachverständigengutachten. Wie weit und in welche Richtung der Sachverstand geht, liegt außerhalb unseres Einwirkungsbereiches. Heisst. Wer ganz klar gegen geltendes Recht verstößt wird ( meist ) auch verurteilt. 

*Resümee*


Das Angeln wird insgesamt als stilles Hobby angesehen. Das sollte es auch bleiben. Mit still meine ich nun nicht, dass man sich nicht für seine Rechte einsetzen soll. Nein, aber man muss genau prüfen ob man wirklich im Recht ist, bevor man den Mund aufmacht. Mit Recht meine ich nun nicht die eigene Überzeugung, sondern das juristische und das allgemeine moralische Recht. Wer sich mit breiter Brust auf den Marktplatz stellt und schreit „ Ich setzte grundsätzlich alle Fische zurück „ ist, juristisch und moralisch, im Unrecht. 
Wer einen Fisch zurücksetzt und dabei beobachtet und angezeigt wird, kann sich allerdings trotzdem erfolgreich wehren. Das Recht als Angler sich Fische anzueignen ist unbestritten und als Eigentumsrecht auch gesetzlich geschützt. Daraus lässt sich aber bei weitem keine Pflicht ableiten. Wenn mir der gefangene Fisch nicht als Nahrung geeignet erscheint ( und das obliegt einzig und alleine meinem Urteil ), dann kann ich diesen auch keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen. Dem zur Folge darf ich ihn gar nicht töten, weil ich ansonsten gegen § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes verstoße. Mein Ziel muss allerdings immer sein, einen Fisch für die Küche zu fangen. Ob man je sein Ziel erreicht bleibt mal dahingestellt. 
So lasst uns die unseligen Diskussionen über zurücksetzen oder nicht unter uns, am Wasser oder Stammtisch, führen und öffentlich ein kleines bisschen cleverer argumentieren. Die Tierschützer können wir dann fragen ob es wirklich deren Wille ist, dass jedes Fischchen sein Leben lassen muss. 

Ralf


----------



## Knispel (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ralf, respekt. Toll analysiert und geschrieben. Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.....meine Bewunderung zu deinen Zeilen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ja, Ralf, das ist eine sehr treffende Analyse der Situation, wie sie heute ist.

Und genau deshalb müssen wir daraufhin arbeiten, dass der Schnee schwarz wird, Thomas, bzw. die Angler eine gemeinsame und starke, aber auch überparteiische und -parteiliche Interessenvertretung erhält. Auch wenn das absurd erscheint - steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, und wir Angler wissen das besser als andere.

Noch ein Wort zu den Termiten, AngelDet, die sind nicht sehr zahlreich und haben ziemlich wacklige Zähne; sie können nur morsches Holz annagen, mit anderen Worten die oben erwähnten exhibitionistisch-missionarischen Fundamental-CRler, die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer eine fette Zielscheibe auf den Bauch malen. Und selbst die kommen in der Regel mit einem blauen Auge davon. Also diese Tierchen sind harmlos, ich bleibe dabei.

Und ja, ich finde, wir Angler müssen offensiv klar machen, das wir zu den ältesten Naturschützern gehören und Angler schon gegen Gewässerverschmutzungen gekämpft haben, als manche kleine Peta-Termite noch in die Windeln gemacht hat.

Wie wär's denn, wenn jeder seinen Verband - VDSF oder DAV - dazu auffordert, mit dem jeweils anderen konstruktive Gespräche über gemeinsame Positionen zu führen - und irgendwann kann da ja zusammenwachsen und zusammen wachsen, was zusammengehört. (Die Analogie ist beabsichtigt - das Ende der DDR hätten viele, ich auch, noch wenige Jahre vorher für schwarzen Schnee gehalten.)


----------



## powermike1977 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

wie bekommt man eigentlich ein tot-diskutiertes thema noch toter diskutiert???


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es halt bei uns an den Seen mit unterschiedlichen (sehr unterschiedlichen) Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander. Die beiden Arten haben nun mal sehr ähnliche Beangelungsmethoden und sollten, meiner Meinung nach, in einem Gewässer einheitlich geschützt werden, damit man eben beim Befischen einer Spezie eine andere Gattung beim Laichprozess nicht stört...



Das sehe ich anders, da kommst Du von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen, auch Forellen und Döbel und Barsche sprechen auf diese Angelmethoden an. Alle diese Fische haben aber ganz verschiedene Schonzeiten. Dann kannst Du gleich das Kunstköderangeln beenden, und die Diskussion geht bei KöFis und gezupften Würmern weiter. Gegen Dummheit hilft nur Aufklärung, Dummheit kann man nicht durch Verbote bekämpfen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> wie bekommt man eigentlich ein tot-diskutiertes thema noch toter diskutiert???



Du bist ein ganz Einfühlsamer, was?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Du bist ein ganz Einfühlsamer, was?


 
Also einfühlsam ist das gerade nicht. Es zeugt eher von nichtverstehen. Abgesehen davon, dass seine Signatur nicht passt ( er ignoriert´s ja nicht ), hat er nicht verstanden worum es im Grunde geht.

Ralf


----------



## plattform7 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, da kommst Du von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen, auch Forellen und Döbel und Barsche sprechen auf diese Angelmethoden an. Alle diese Fische haben aber ganz verschiedene Schonzeiten. Dann kannst Du gleich das Kunstköderangeln beenden, und die Diskussion geht bei KöFis und gezupften Würmern weiter.


 
Man kann´s natürlich bis zum Erbrechen das Ganze treiben oder auch bei einer gewissen Grenze aufhören. Ich denke du gibst mir Recht, wenn ich eine Behauptung aufstelle, dass eine Forelle im Bezug zu einem Hecht doch was anderes darstellt, als ein Zander. Ich spreche natürlich auch nur über einen gewissen See, wo ich das Problem sehe und hier ließe sich das gut machen. Was man meiner Meinung nach braucht, ist mehr Einfühlungsvermögen und eben keine Abstraktion, nach dem Motto, die da haben´s ja auch nicht. In unserem See kommen Hechte, Zander und Barsche vor - also könnte man, meiner Meinung nach, die Schonzeit für die beiden angesprochenen Arten sehr wohl zusammenlegen. Dafür existiert ja die Möglichkeit, über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hinaus, gewässerspezifisch weitere Einschränkungen / Reglementierungen einzuführen, es muss ja nicht für alle gelten, im speziellen auch nicht für deine Gewässer.



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Gegen Dummheit hilft nur Aufklärung, Dummheit kann man nicht durch Verbote bekämpfen.


Bei mancher Art der Dummheit ist es doch besser zu verbieten und gleichzeitig aufzuklähren, als auf die Einsicht zu warten - das kann sehr lange dauern.....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ich spreche natürlich auch nur über einen gewissen See, wo ich das Problem sehe und hier ließe sich das gut machen. (...) es muss ja nicht für alle gelten, ...



Die Möglichkeiten gibt es, das finde ich auch sehr sinnvoll - es wird halt viel zu wenig genutzt.



plattform7 schrieb:


> Bei mancher Art der Dummheit ist es doch besser zu verbieten und gleichzeitig aufzuklähren, als auf die Einsicht zu warten - das kann sehr lange dauern.....



Ja, das stimmt leider. Ich denke nur, das man die "Problemangler" aller Art sowohl durch intensive Kontrollen stoppen als auch anschließend sinnvoll integrieren und informieren muss. Sonst wird das Problem nicht gelöst werden. Das dumme ist, das Verbote auch durchgesetzt werden müssen - weiss jeder, der Kinder hat - sonst bewirken sie das Gegenteil.


----------



## bubatz01 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

mann sollte einfach in jedem thread schreiben,welcher um einen fang auf deutschem boden geht,das der fisch aus der hand gerutscht ist.

das ist weder zu schwer noch zuviel verlangt und jeder weiss was gemeint ist,jedoch ist es nicht so ausgedrückt das es  für petarissten (grünen öko terroristen) keine angriffsfläache bietet einem ans bein zu pissen.

einfach immer alles schön umschreiben...


----------



## MelaS72 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Man kann´s natürlich bis zum Erbrechen das Ganze treiben oder auch bei einer gewissen Grenze aufhören. Ich denke du gibst mir Recht, wenn ich eine Behauptung aufstelle, dass eine Forelle im Bezug zu einem Hecht doch was anderes darstellt, als ein Zander. Ich spreche natürlich auch nur über einen gewissen See, wo ich das Problem sehe und hier ließe sich das gut machen. Was man meiner Meinung nach braucht, ist mehr Einfühlungsvermögen und eben keine Abstraktion, nach dem Motto, die da haben´s ja auch nicht. In unserem See kommen Hechte, Zander und Barsche vor - also könnte man, meiner Meinung nach, die Schonzeit für die beiden angesprochenen Arten sehr wohl zusammenlegen. Dafür existiert ja die Möglichkeit, über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hinaus, gewässerspezifisch weitere Einschränkungen / Reglementierungen einzuführen, es muss ja nicht für alle gelten, im speziellen auch nicht für deine Gewässer.
> leider bezieht sich das wohl nur auf deinen gewissen See. Eine Vereinheitlichung wäre doch nicht schlecht! Auch die Vereinsinterne Regelung von Knsipel (Schonzeit des Raubfisches vom 01.01. bis 31.05.) finde ich klasse. Aber ich sehe ein Problem bei "freien" Gewässern (z. B. Rhein)
> 
> Bei mancher Art der Dummheit ist es doch besser zu verbieten und gleichzeitig aufzuklähren, als auf die Einsicht zu warten - das kann sehr lange dauern.....


die Methode fände ich sinnvoll!!! Auf Einsicht warten dauert viel zu lange.
Z. B.: Leute die im Strassenverkehr auffällig geworden sind (mehrfach) müssen zu einem (sorry, weiss das Fachwort jetzt nicht |kopfkrat ) Test. Sie werden über ihren Fehler aufgeklärt und die Folgen, die hätten noch passieren können. Warum nicht auch hier? 



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten gibt es, das finde ich auch sehr sinnvoll - es wird halt viel zu wenig genutzt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das stimmt leider. Ich denke nur, das man die "Problemangler" aller Art sowohl durch intensive Kontrollen stoppen als auch anschließend sinnvoll integrieren und informieren muss. Sonst wird das Problem nicht gelöst werden. Das dumme ist, das Verbote auch durchgesetzt werden müssen - weiss jeder, der Kinder hat - sonst bewirken sie das Gegenteil.



Problemangler? Sprichst du hiermit vielleicht Schwarzangler an? Das wäre ein andres Thema welches leider auch schon ausm Ruder gelaufen ist  (Doch mit dieser Diskussionsrunde hier, sähe ich kein Problem damit auch darüber fairplay zu posten!)


----------



## bubatz01 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

du meinst die mpu,medizinisch psychologische untersuchung,im volksmund auch idiotentest genannt.


----------



## MelaS72 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> du meinst die mpu,medizinisch psychologische untersuchung,im volksmund auch idiotentest genannt.



Danke!!! #6 MPU, das hatte mir gefehlt. Wollte 'Idiotentest' nicht schreiben, weil ich das Wort für eine Verfehlung nicht mag!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> mann sollte einfach in jedem thread schreiben,welcher um einen fang auf deutschem boden geht,das der fisch aus der hand gerutscht ist.



Also ich schreibe fast nie, was ich mit einem Fang gemacht habe - weil ich das in der Regel super-affig finde: Ich muss mich weder mit irgendetwas brüsten, noch muss ich jemand besänftigen oder bestätigen oder mir irgendwo Bestätigung holen. Ich treffe die Entscheidung, die ich für die richtige halte. Das verantworte ich, sonst niemand. Wer's wissen will, kann mich ja ggf per PN fragen. Aber wozu? Höchstens um zu wissen, ob er noch da ist... Aber wenn ich es schreibe, dann schreibe ich es, wie es war, ohne Umschreibungen.
#d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> Auch die Vereinsinterne Regelung von Knsipel (Schonzeit des Raubfisches vom 01.01. bis 31.05.) finde ich klasse. Aber ich sehe ein Problem bei "freien" Gewässern (z. B. Rhein)


 
@Mel,
hier sind wiederum die Verbände gefordert. Zumindest bei uns werden sie gehört wenn das Fischereigesetz oder die Fischerei / Binnenfischereiverordnung geändert werden soll und können ihre Vorschläge mit einbringen, ich weiss allerdings nicht wie das in den anderen Bundesländern gehandhabt wird. Auch können sie von sich aus Eingaben bei den zuständigen Behörden machen, denn eine Verordnung ist kein Gesetz und benötigt also keine Landespalamentarische Abstimmung, kann also so leichter durch Ministerial / Senatorbeschluss geändert werden. Nur müssen sie das auch tun, also aktiv werden und sich nicht immer nur selbst beweihräuchern. Die Anträge hierzu an die Verbände aktiv zu werden müssen allerdings wieder von den Vereinen kommen, denn von denen werden ja die Verbandsoberangler gewählt. Leider ist es zu mindest bei uns so, das sich unser LFV nur für die organisierten Angler zuständig fühlt und das Problem der "freien Weser" drittrangig ( auch von den Vereinen ) behandelt wird. Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn jeder nur auf seinen eigenen Teller schaut, frei nach dem Motto : Das ist ja nicht mein Gewässer, also interessiert mich das nicht. Aber gerade die bei uns für viel Geld eingebürgerten Lachse und Meerforellen müssen auch diesen Bereich bei ihren Laichwanderungen durchqueren.......



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Also ich schreibe fast nie, was ich mit einem Fang gemacht habe - weil ich das in der Regel super-affig finde: Ich muss mich weder mit irgendetwas brüsten, noch muss ich jemand besänftigen oder bestätigen oder mir irgendwo Bestätigung holen.


 
@Wasserpatscher,
genauso halte ich das auch. Auch die immer wieder aufkommende Äußerung : ist mir aus den Händen geglitten ist m.E. reichlich naiv. Ich angle um Fische für den Verzehr zu fangen und wenn mir als Single ein Fisch zum Verzehr zu groß ist, nicht mein Zielfisch ist oder einfach zuviele Fische beissen, nehme ich mir das Recht, diese unverzüglich wieder zurückzusetzen, worauf bitte das Augenmerk auf UNVERZÜGLICH gerichtet wird. Ich habe keine Gefriertruhe und werde mir bestimmt auch keine nur der Angelei wegen zulegen. Wenn ich Fisch essen will, fange ich mir eben EINEN der mir von der Größe her langt.
PS : Ist mir aus den Händen geglitten ? Soweit ich weiss, wird ein Fisch erst getötet und denn Ausgehakt ( haben wir doch alle einmal so gelernt )...........


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Knispel schrieb:


> PS : Ist mir aus den Händen geglitten ? Soweit ich weiss, wird ein Fisch erst getötet und denn Ausgehakt ( haben wir doch alle einmal so gelernt )...........


 
Jau, nur der darf sich waidgerecht kleiden, der auch waidgerecht angelt...

Mir ist mal eine bereits "versorgte" (schöner Euphemismus) Regenbogenforelle aus der Hand gerutscht - konnte ich dann gleich noch mal keschern!


----------



## voice (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

ich finde die regelung 01.01.-31.05. auch klasse...einheitlich unmissverständlich....
voice


----------



## NorbertF (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



voice schrieb:


> ich finde die regelung 01.01.-31.05. auch klasse...einheitlich unmissverständlich....
> voice



So ists an meinem bayerischen Verein auch (wo ich leider nur 2mal im Jahr fische). Ausserdem Köderfische und Kunstköder verboten in der Zeit, ohne Ausnahme. Nur Friedfischköder erlaubt.


----------



## MelaS72 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> So ists an meinem bayerischen Verein auch (wo ich leider nur 2mal im Jahr fische). *Ausserdem Köderfische und Kunstköder verboten in der Zeit, ohne Ausnahme.* Nur Friedfischköder erlaubt.


liest sich ebenfalls sehr gut und würde ich mit unterstützen.

@Knispel, hier muss ich mich auf eure Aussagen verlassen, da ich in keinem Verein bin. Daher kenn ich die Regelungen und Gepflogenheiten nicht, und wie was beschlossen wird etc.


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> So ists an meinem bayerischen Verein auch (wo ich leider nur 2mal im Jahr fische). Ausserdem Köderfische und Kunstköder verboten in der Zeit, ohne Ausnahme. Nur Friedfischköder erlaubt.


 
Das hab ich vergessen, so heißt es bei uns im Verein auch, neuedings sogar auch in unserer neuen Binnenfischereiverordnung.


----------



## powermike1977 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also einfühlsam ist das gerade nicht. Es zeugt eher von nichtverstehen. Abgesehen davon, dass seine Signatur nicht passt ( er ignoriert´s ja nicht ), hat er nicht verstanden worum es im Grunde geht.
> 
> Ralf



verstehe ich nicht, kannst du nochmal so einen aufsatz schreiben? worum gehts in diesem thread eigentlich?


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht,


 
|wavey: Merkt man. #h


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Au , au,
lasst Euch nicht durch dümmliches niveauloses Geschreibe provozieren. Einfach ignorien solche "Sportsfreunde". Wir haben es nicht nötig uns mit PM1977 auf eine Stufe zu begeben. Ich hätte allerdings einen 29 jährigen Studenten höheres geistiges Potenzial zugestanden.


----------



## Sailfisch (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht, kannst du nochmal so einen aufsatz schreiben? worum gehts in diesem thread eigentlich?



Für dieses Posting habe ich Powermike1977 soeben verwarnt. Außer einer Provokation kann ich keinen Inhalt feststellen.
Ich bitte all diejenigen, die zum Thema nichts beitragen möchten, sich rauszuhalten. Es gibt keinen Grund für derlei Provokationen.

Besten Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

recht so Kai , gut gemacht


----------



## Chris C. (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

WOW... und das ganze ohne zu editieren. Super! #6

Eigentlich hab ich dem ganzen nichts beizufügen, denn viele Postings beinhalten richtige Ansätze.

Eines ist vielleicht falsch analysiert worden. 
Der Entnehmezwang wurde nicht von C&Rlern ausgelöst! Lange bevor diese beiden Wörter mit Fischen in Verbindung gebracht worden sind. Gab es das Tierschutzgesetz und somit Verbands-/Vereinssatzung, die keine Gefahr zuließen angeklagt zu werden. 
Der C&R Gedanke ist meiner Meinung nach eine Reaktion auf immer geringer werdende Fischbestände in unseren Gewässern. Hätten wir dieses Problem nicht, würde kein Angler unter Zugwang stehen, wenn er noch viele Jahre seiner Leidenschaft nachgehen will.


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@Chris,

da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen, da zumindest bei den sogenannten "Edelfischen" in Vereinsgewässern doch immer für reichlich Nachschub durch Besatz gesorgt wird. Dieses wird ja auch durch die Fischereigesetze im Rahmen der Hegeverpflichtung gefordert.


----------



## plattform7 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

... und vielleicht noch kleine Ergänzung zu dem gesagten von meinem Vorredner:

Wie schon richtig festgestellt worden ist, ist die Aufmerksamkeit der Tierrechtler in erster Linie durch die Propaganda von C&R entstanden. Früher hat man auch zurückgesetzt, aber eben stillschweigend, wenn man´s für richtig hielt. 

=> Keine Publikation - keine unerwünschten Reaktionen.

Deshalb kann ich der ausführlichen Analyse hier im Board nur zustimmen, so ist das und nicht anders. Extremen waren noch nie gut (bedinungloses C&R <-> alles abschlagen). 
Wenn jeder versuchen würde, über eigene Bedürfnisse hinaus zum einen mit Respekt zu der Kreatur als auch im Sinne der Erhaltung einer Population und ihrer natürlichen Lebensräume zu handeln, hätten wir, glaube ich, viele Probleme weniger.


----------



## Chris C. (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Damit widersprichst Du mir nicht!
Natürlich werden Fische (Edelfische) nachbesetzt aber im welchen Verhältnis zu Entnahme? Bei uns in der Umgebung kenne ich kein Vereinsgewässer, welches immer besserwerdende Bestände vorweisen kann. Die Teiche deren Bestände ganz unten waren mal ausgenommen. Großgewässer wie unsere großen Flüsse sind noch schlimmer dran. Diese Situation ruft bei mir eine Reaktion hervor!
Unabhängig davon, dass ich wenig Spaß am Töten habe.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Chris C. schrieb:


> Damit widersprichst Du mir nicht!
> Natürlich werden Fische (Edelfische) nachbesetzt aber im welchen Verhältnis zu Entnahme? Bei uns in der Umgebung kenne ich kein Vereinsgewässer, welches immer besserwerdende Bestände vorweisen kann.


Wobei ich hier eindringlich zu Bedenken geben möchte, dass die Bestandsproblematik imho NICHT oder zumindest nur selten an der Entnahme liegt.
Im Gegenteil - ich kenne Beispiele wo die Nicht-Entnahme zum Einbruch der Fischbestände geführt hat.

Sorgfältiges differenzieren und beurteilen eines jeden Gewässers ist hier die mindeste Grundlage für einen Besatz mit Fischen.
Unabhängig davon wäre es allerdings ebenso wünschenswert, wenn die Entnahme der Fische ebenso differenziert betrachtet werden dürfte (vorm Gesetzgeber) - keine Frage!


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Hallo Chris,

ich kann Deine Argumente gut verstehen und teile diese auch in vielen Dingen. Es mag auch sein, daß ich ein wenig nachlässig recherchiert habe, was die erste Auseinandersetzung zwischen Tierschutz und Anglern bezgl. des zurücksetzens angeht. 
Wenn´s so ist, sorry.

Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen C&R und töte kapitale Fische nur, wenn diese stark verletzt sind ( weiß gar nicht mehr, wann das das letzte mal der Fall war ). Ich mag die großen halt nicht essen. !!
Fakt ist aber, daß grundsätzliches C&R dann sehr nachteilig für alle Angler sein kann, wenn es öffentlich propagiert wird. 
Dem zur Folge ist mein Anliegen einfach nur, in der Öffentlichkeit anders zu argumentieren. 
Wir sollten unsere Energie nich mit den Versuchen verschwenden uns gegenseitig zu bekehren, sondern dafür einsetzen das alle Angler nach draußen die gleiche Sprache sprechen. 

Das zu unterstützen wäre meine persönliche Bitte an Dich.

Ralf


----------



## voice (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@sailsfish...danke für die transparenz......
@all....
meines wissens...und das kann durchaus unzureichend sein...stammt der begriff des c&R aus england... und entstand deshalb, weil dort einme ganz andere wettkampf und rekordjägerei herrscht... der grossfisch (ich schreib hier absichtlich nicht karpfen).. der heute ein rekord ist ist morgen ein neuer weil er ja ein paar gramm schwerer geworden ist....
die ganze c&r debatte geht an der eigendlichen problematik vorbei... die ist die politische realität... dh niemand will jeden maßigen fisch abschlagen müssen... nur schaut euch doch mal an was politiker und verbandkalkleisten aus guten ideen machen können... je nach dem wie der wind weht geiern die hohen herren nach stimmen wie ne alternde nutte nach besoffenen freiern.... ein positiver artikel in einer zeitung kurz vor der wahl kann das zünglein an der waage sein... nur wir leben danach mit einem gesetz, welches uns um die möglichkeit der entnahme bringt... was sind die meisten politiker im erlernten beruf??? lehrer... dh... ich kann alles ...ich weiss alles... ich hab von allem ahnung.... firma klug und scheiss hat wandertag.... angelnde lehrer NATÜRLICH ausgeschlossen.... solange wir nicht einig sind haben die auch keine angst vor uns... AAAber wenn wir 3,5 Mio stimmen sind sind wir eine macht...
voice


----------



## voice (7. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

btw...fällt euch was auf???...hat einer wegen der verwarnung gemault??????....
isset net all schön.....i love it...
voice


----------



## Chris C. (8. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



voice schrieb:


> .... solange wir nicht einig sind haben die auch keine angst vor uns... AAAber wenn wir 3,5 Mio stimmen sind sind wir eine macht...



Das ist ein enormes Problem in GER!
Da gibt es Angler, die gucken über den eigenen Teller und sehen, dass in anderen Länder alles viel lockerer zu geht. Fische werden gegessen, Fische werden zurückgesetzt! Die Fischbestände sind super! Diese Angler wollen auch tolle Bestände vor der Haustür haben und setzten die Fische zurück und propagieren dieses Tun, damit andere auch diesen Weg kennen lernen.

Dann gibt es die Angeler, die a) gar nicht daran denken, dass ein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden kann und b) die zu egoistisch sind, um einen Fisch zu relasen. "Wenn ich ihn nicht mitnehme, nimmt ihn ein anderer mit" oder "Wenn ich den Rokordfisch jetzt töte, wird so schnell keiner meinen Rekord brechen. Der Ruf als Vereinsking ist mir sicher!"

Ohne jetzt jemanden anzugreifen, aber Angler denken nicht immer mit dem Kopf! |kopfkrat Oder ist das ein Männerproblem? |supergri
Ich glaube nicht mehr daran, dass Angler in GER eine gemeinsame Lobby bilden und sich einig sein werden aber ich erhoffe mir es dennoch.


----------



## voice (8. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

du hast völlig recht... ich meinte auch eher..... solange wir zu blöd sind den arsch hoch zu kriegen, sind wirs selbst schuld... sieh mal wir machen einen angelschein...gut...wir geben viel geld aus.... ok....wir beschäftigen und die ganze woche damit, wie wir am we erfolgreich sind..... und lassen uns von einer handvoll fallobstfressern an die wand drücken...Hallo???????????????
ich schliesse mich da ausdrücklich ein.... da sag ich nur ...selbst schuld...die herausragendste eigenschaft der deutschen besonders der wessies...(die ossies haben mal den arsch hochbekommen)....ist es zu maulen ohne was zu tun.....
voice


----------



## MelaS72 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

stimmt @voice, vom Maulen und Klagen wird nix besser!
Ich lasse mich von niemanden (auch keine 'Fallobstfresser') an die Wand drücken, solange ich meine eigene Meinung vertreten kann!!!
Doch mittlerweile, wenn ich mir das hier alles so ansehe, hält sich die Waage von den Leuten, die releasen und die, die ihren Fang stolz mit nach Hause nehmen.
Dran ändern tut jeder Verein was für sich. Doch es sollte ein bundeseinheitliches Gesetz geben (boah, das wäre einfach!  ) bzw. eine Richtlinie, an die man sich halten oder messen könnte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> Doch mittlerweile, wenn ich mir das hier alles so ansehe, hält sich die Waage von den Leuten, die releasen und die, die ihren Fang stolz mit nach Hause nehmen.
> Dran ändern tut jeder Verein was für sich. Doch es sollte ein bundeseinheitliches Gesetz geben (boah, das wäre einfach!  ) bzw. eine Richtlinie, an die man sich halten oder messen könnte.


 

Also ich glaube nicht, das es sich die Waage hält. Es sieht eher so aus, als ob die überwiegende Mehrzahl es von Fall zu Fall, im Rahmen der Beschränkungen und Waidgerechtigkeit, entscheiden. Heißt, wenn man Appetit auf einen gefangenen Fisch verspürt kommt er mit nach Hause. Ist er zu klein, zu groß oder von nicht gewünschter Art, geht er wieder schwimmen. Genau das ist auch die korrekte Richtlinie, und absolut gesetzeskonform. 
Was total abnervt ist, daß eine Minderheit der grundsätzlichen C&Rler Ihre Einstellung für den Stein der Weisen hält und durch öffentliches Propagieren den Tierschützern reichlich Munition liefert, um gegen das Angeln insgesamt vorzugehen. 

Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sieht eher so aus, als ob die überwiegende Mehrzahl es von Fall zu Fall, im Rahmen der Beschränkungen und Waidgerechtigkeit, entscheiden. Heißt, wenn man Appetit auf einen gefangenen Fisch verspürt kommt er mit nach Hause. Ist er zu klein, zu groß oder von nicht gewünschter Art, geht er wieder schwimmen. Genau das ist auch die korrekte Richtlinie, und absolut gesetzeskonform.


Was man allerdings dabei nicht vergessen darf, ist der Hegegedanke! Es kann einfach niocht richtig und gut sein, wenn alle großen Karpfen (Wer nimmt schon jede Woche nen 20-Pfünder oder größer mit?) wieder in den See fallen... #d 
Hier wiederspricht die Entscheidungsfreiheit einem der Grundgedanken der Fischereigesetze: Der Hegepflicht zum Wohle des Gewässers!

In meinen Augen bedarf es da leider mehr, als nur die Möglichkeit per Gesetz solche Fische wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Denn der (wenn auch gut gemeinte) C&R-Gedanke, kann in solchen Fällen auch viel Schaden anrichten, was leider 90% aller Angler gar nicht bewusst ist!|rolleyes


----------



## MelaS72 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht, das es sich die Waage hält. Es sieht eher so aus, als ob die überwiegende Mehrzahl es von Fall zu Fall, im Rahmen der Beschränkungen und Waidgerechtigkeit, entscheiden. Heißt, wenn man Appetit auf einen gefangenen Fisch verspürt kommt er mit nach Hause. Ist er zu klein, zu groß oder von nicht gewünschter Art, geht er wieder schwimmen. Genau das ist auch die korrekte Richtlinie, und absolut gesetzeskonform.
> 
> 
> Ralf



genauso halte ich es auch. Wenn ich denn dann mal nen Fisch gefangen habe, und er ist maßig, entscheide ich in dem Moment, ob ich ihn mitnehme oder er wieder schwimmen darf.


----------



## MelaS72 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> In meinen Augen bedarf es da leider mehr, als nur die Möglichkeit per Gesetz solche Fische wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Denn der (wenn auch gut gemeinte) C&R-Gedanke, kann in solchen Fällen auch viel Schaden anrichten, was leider 90% aller Angler gar nicht bewusst ist!|rolleyes


Hier denke ich auch, dass es vielen nicht bewusst ist und sie eigentlich nur 'zum Spass' Angeln gehen und den Fisch wieder zurücksetzten. Auch ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass mir das nicht zu 100 % bewusst war. #c Werde es aber beim nächsten Angeltag mal berücksichtigen :m


----------



## Pilkman (9. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Was man allerdings dabei nicht vergessen darf, ist der Hegegedanke! Es kann einfach niocht richtig und gut sein, wenn alle großen Karpfen (Wer nimmt schon jede Woche nen 20-Pfünder oder größer mit?) wieder in den See fallen... #d
> Hier wiederspricht die Entscheidungsfreiheit einem der Grundgedanken der Fischereigesetze: Der Hegepflicht zum Wohle des Gewässers!
> 
> In meinen Augen bedarf es da leider mehr, als nur die Möglichkeit per Gesetz solche Fische wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Denn der (wenn auch gut gemeinte) C&R-Gedanke, kann in solchen Fällen auch viel Schaden anrichten, was leider 90% aller Angler gar nicht bewusst ist!|rolleyes



Hi FF,

könntest Du dieses Posting von Dir etwas genauer erklären - insbesondere, was es konkret für negative mögliche Auswirkungen gibt? |kopfkrat 

Mir persönlich erschließt sich der Sinn nämlich nicht so auf Schlag... #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi FF,
> 
> könntest Du dieses Posting von Dir etwas genauer erklären - insbesondere, was es konkret für negative mögliche Auswirkungen gibt? |kopfkrat


Gerne - ich fürchte nur ich könnte zu weit vom ursprünglichen thema abweichen, bzw. hier nen Roman schreiben! |rolleyes 
Aber ich werde versuchen mich so kurz wie möglich zu fassen! |supergri 

Es besteht nachweislich ein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen Großkarpfen und der Gewässerqualität. Will heißen:
Bei einem zu hohen Bestand an Großkarpfen kann es zu einer Verschlechterung der Wasserqualität kommen.
Ich hab da einst sehr ausführlich einen Baggersee untersucht wo genau das der Fall war. Der ansässige Angelverein hat über Jahre hinweg viel zu viel Karpfen besetzt (meist schon in Größen ab 2kg aufwärts, "weil ja sonst die Welse alles wegfressen" #q ), und kaum noch welche entnommen. 
Die fehlenden Schleien, Brassen und Rotaugen wurden natürlich den Welsen, Kormoranen und Russen (die aber auch keine mehr fingen) zugeschrieben - das es sich schlichtweg um unterlegene Nahrungskonkurrenten gehandelt hat, war natürlich unvorstellbar!
Die Dichte an Karpfen war zuletzt so hoch, dass man am Wochenende mitunter 30 Läufe verzeichnen konnte (und es soll Leute gegeben haben, die auch über 30 Karpfen landeten! |rolleyes ). Beim Tauchen hast Du praktisch immer und überall Karpfen gesehen... zumindest solange wie man noch etwas gesehen hat!
Zu Beginn der 90er Jahre war der See glasklar (Secchi-Sichttiefe im August 8,2 - 9,0m); 2001 wurde er noch bei der LÖBF NRW als Referenzgewässer für oligotrophe Braunkohlenrestgewässer geführt (aufgrund seiner fantastischen Pflanzen)...
Im Sommer 2005 lagen die Secchi-Sichttiefen dann noch bei stolzen 0,8m; von den ehemals 8 Armleuchteralgenarten waren 5 verschwunden - anstelle dessen dominierten Laichkräuter und Wasserpest mit Aufwuchshöhen bis zu 4m. Zu allem Überfluss hatte man im Herbst zuvor nach Graskarpfen besetzt um das zunehmende Kraut zu bekämpfen ("das kam ganz plötzlich und von alleine").
Im Sommer 2006 war/ ist der See von Grünalgen dominiert...
Ich prognostiziere für die nächsten 2 Jahre (sollte es noch so einen Sommer wie dieses Jahr geben) den endgültigen Tod durch Sauerstoffmangel! :v 

Ursache?
Es gibt tatsächlich einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen der Gewässertrübung und der Gründeltätigkeit von Karpfen. und (wer hätte es gedacht) einen ebensolchen Zusammenhang zwischen der Größe der Fische und der Stärke der Trübung. Das ist wissenschaftlich belegt in einem groß angelegten Versuch einer holländischen Universität (ich habe u.a. darüber Diplomarbeit geschrieben).

Die Symptome sind eigentlich nur noch Teile einer Kausalkette:
viele große Karpfen -> starke trübung -> verringerter Lichteinfall -> verringertes Pflanzenwachstum -> verringerte Sauerstoffproduktion (Photosyntheseleistung geht zurück wegen Lichtausfall) -> zusätzliche Sauerstoffzehrung durch Mikroorganismen die Exkremente der Karpfen abbauen -> Sauerstoffmangel im Gewässer... den Rest erspar ich uns!


Dieses Beispiel ist sicherlich eines von der extremen Sorte. ABER - es ist nicht das einzige seiner Art!
Natürlich ist das Releasen großer Fische grundsätzlich nicht unbedingt schädlich. Aber man sollte sich immer im klaren darüber sein WAS man da tut. Das gesunde Mittelmaß ist hier sicherlich (wie so oft sonst auch) zu empfehlen. Nur wenn eben (fast) jeder das gleiche tut, kann´s sehr extrem werden! #t 




Ein anderes Beispiel ist der kleine Waldteich mit der großen Hechtdame... erst als diese weg war konnten die Angler dort jedes Jahr 3-4 60cm Hechte fangen. Vorher kamen die nicht über 40cm hinaus...
Aber das ist wieder ne andere Geschichte! |rolleyes Nur auch hier war das problem die Jahre zuvor der immer wieder releasede Kapitale!:g


----------



## Knispel (9. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Kann Deinen Ausführungen nur zustimmen. Als ich noch als Gewässerwart aktiv war, habe ich das gleiche an einem unserer Vereinsgewässer beobachten können. Wir haben denn hier eine zeitlang keine Karpfen mehr besetzt und waren im nach hinein den alles entnehmenden Vereinskameraden, sehr dankbar ( sie traten auf einmal hier in Rudeln auf, wozu "Mundpropaganda" doch gut ist ). Danach haben wir hier auf Grund durchdachter und angepasster Besatzmaßnahmen einen kleinen aber feiner Karpfenbestand aufgebaut. Das Wasser hat wieder eine gute Sichtigkeit und die Pflanzen inkl. Armleuchteralgen sind alle wieder da, es wird wieder das ganze Spektrum gefangen und alles ist herrlich im Lot. Nur die alles entnehmenden Kollegen sind allerdings verschwunden, da es jetzt schwieriger ist hier zu fangen und es für sie im Verein "einfachere" Gewässer gibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@FF

Starkes und sehr interessantes Posting. 

Mein Schrieb " im Rahmen der Beschränkungen und Waidgerechtigkeit " setzt natürlich sinnvolle Gewässerhege und einen halbwegs ausgewogenen Bestand voraus. In einem so abartig verhuntzten Gewässer wie dem von Dir beschriebenen kann der einzelne Angler gar nix mehr retten. Da helfen nur Einsicht und geeignete Maßnahmen von Seiten der Vereinsführung. Natürlich liegt da, nicht nur im von Dir beschriebenen Fall, auch einiges im argen. 
Jedes Gewässer hat seine Eigenarten und auch seine Probleme. Die hieraus zwangsläufig abzuleitenden Maßnahmen durch die Vereinsführung/den Fischereirechtsinhaber schränken den persönlichen Entscheidungsspielraum natürlich ein. Und das kann u.U. auch eine Zwangsentnahme aus hegerischen Gründen sein. Dann ist der vom Tierschutzgesetz geforderte " vernünftige Grund " ein Tier zu töten alleine dadurch schon gewährleistet. 

Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In einem so abartig verhuntzten Gewässer wie dem von Dir beschriebenen kann der einzelne Angler gar nix mehr retten. Da helfen nur Einsicht und geeignete Maßnahmen von Seiten der Vereinsführung. Natürlich liegt da, nicht nur im von Dir beschriebenen Fall, auch einiges im argen.


Nunja... in obigem Falle war die gesammelte Vereinsführung nicht nur Verursacher, sonder (viel schlimmer) auch noch wissentlicher Verursache - denn immerhin sind sie die letzten Jahre bezüglich des anhaltenden Trends informiert gewesen und auch über die möglichen Folgen aufgeklärt worden. #c 
Aber klingelnde Kassen (Tageskartenverkauf) ohne den Schrank wieder auffüllen zu müssen (werden ja keine Fische entnommen) sind halt wichtiger als ein funktionierendes Gewässer.

Das Problem - um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen - ist eben leider, dass kaum ein Angler (und ich wähle bewußt "Angler") über den Tellerand blicken mag! Zusammenhänge zwischen einzelnen Organismen und Stoffkreisläufen (DAS Fachwort dafür ist nunmal: "Ökologie") sind in den Augen vieler nur unnütz. Über die Folgen von C&R denkt niemand weiter nach - "wenn ich Fische wieder reinsetze, muss es ja zukünftig mehr geben"... |rolleyes Weiter denkt leider kaum jemand.
Die Dichter derer die doch über den Tellerrand blicken wollen, ist hier im AB erstaunlich hoch was ich nur begrüßen kann! :m  
Deswegen bin ich auch hoch erfreut, wenn sich jemand für diese Thematik interessiert! #6 #6 


Hatte ich das in diesem Thread geschrieben, oder in nem andern?!? Egal - noch eben ein weiteres Beispiel für ein mögliches Problem von C&R:
Wenn keine großen (kapitalen) Fische mehr entnommen werden, hat der Nachwuchs kaum eine Chance groß zu werden (Nahrungskonkurrenz). Die effektivsten Produzenten (Nachwuchs) sind aber nicht die größten Fische! Der vielfache Spruch "je größer ein Fisch, desto mehr Laich" (weil ja prozentual zum Körpergewicht) ist leider schlichtweg falsch!
Die effektivsten Laichproduzenten sind die gerade geschlechtsreifen Fische!
Warum? Weil große Fische viel mehr Energie für den Eigenerhalt (aufrechterhaltung des eigenen Stoffwechsels) benötigen - da bleibt weniger für Laich über. In nährstoffarmen Gewässern produzieren Fische ab einer bestimmten Größe mitunter gar keinen Laich mehr (auch wenn die Bedingungen noch so passend sind), weil sie nicht genügend Nahrung (Energie) aufnehmen können. Denn Laich kann nur aus der Energie (bzw. Protein) produziert werden, die mehr aufgenommen wird als für den eigenen Verbrauch! Logisch eigentlich, oder? :g 
Und was meint ihr, warum Fischzüchter niemals Kapitale Fische als Laichtiere haben? Sicher nicht, weil sie keine bekommen können...


Oha... glaub ich schreibe zuviel! |rolleyes


----------



## Dart (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> - noch eben ein weiteres Beispiel für ein mögliches Problem von C&R:
> Wenn keine großen (kapitalen) Fische mehr entnommen werden, hat der Nachwuchs kaum eine Chance groß zu werden (Nahrungskonkurrenz). Die effektivsten Produzenten (Nachwuchs) sind aber nicht die größten Fische! Der vielfache Spruch "je größer ein Fisch, desto mehr Laich" (weil ja prozentual zum Körpergewicht) ist leider schlichtweg falsch!
> Die effektivsten Laichproduzenten sind die gerade geschlechtsreifen Fische!
> Warum? Weil große Fische viel mehr Energie für den Eigenerhalt (aufrechterhaltung des eigenen Stoffwechsels) benötigen - da bleibt weniger für Laich über. In nährstoffarmen Gewässern produzieren Fische ab einer bestimmten Größe mitunter gar keinen Laich mehr (auch wenn die Bedingungen noch so passend sind), weil sie nicht genügend Nahrung (Energie) aufnehmen können. Denn Laich kann nur aus der Energie (bzw. Protein) produziert werden, die mehr aufgenommen wird als für den eigenen Verbrauch! Logisch eigentlich, oder? :g
> Und was meint ihr, warum Fischzüchter niemals Kapitale Fische als Laichtiere haben? Sicher nicht, weil sie keine bekommen können...


 
*Große Laichfische sichern den Fischbestand* 

Eine Studie die bei Meeresfischen eindeutig nachgewiesen wurde.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es bei Süßwasserfischen nicht anders ist, ist m.M. nach doch sehr groß.
........frag mal beim Fischereimeister des Ruhrverbandes nach, Herrn Kühlmann, wie groß seine weiblichen Laichhechte sind?
Durchweg, richtig große Exemplare 
Gruß Reiner


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Hier kann man ja ne menge dazu lernen, aber als absoluter Releaser sag ich lieber nichts zu dem Thema...........


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dart schrieb:


> ........frag mal beim Fischereimeister des Ruhrverbandes nach, Herrn Kühlmann, wie groß seine weiblichen Laichhechte sind?
> Durchweg, richtig große Exemplare
> Gruß Reiner


Bevor wir aneinander vorbeireden, sollte man evtl kurz zwischen groß und Kapital differenzieren! |rolleyes  
Vielleicht war meine Aussage oben etwas ungenau - mag sein! Was ich eigentlich meinte war eben der Unterswchied zwischen großen und kapitalen Fischen!
Ich kenne Markus sehr gut und kann Dir versichern, dass keiner der Laichhechte 1,30m oder mehr misst. Ebenso nutzt kein Karpfenzüchter 40- oder 50-Pfünder zur Fortpflanzung!
Das ein Hecht von nem Meter mehr Laich gibt als ein 60cm Hechtlein ist logisch, gleiches gilt für nen Karpfen von 20 Pfund gegenüber nem 4-Pfünder.

Bei Salzwasserfischen ist das imho eben doch anders - in den allerwenigsten Fällen ist die Nahrung hier begrenzt!
Außer in den letzten Jahren (aus der Sicht von Jahrhunderten)... da fehlt dann doch so einiges, weshalb die Bestände eben auch im argen liegen. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. |uhoh:


----------



## Dart (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ok, das macht es etwas verständlicher. Ich sehe es auch so, dass ein wirklicher Methusalem kein produktiver Laichproduzent mehr sein kann, nur implizieren einige Botschaften sehr schnell, das es besser ist große Fische zu entnehmen, und ein Meterhecht ist ja bereits gross (für viele Angler bereits ein kapitaler Traumfisch, auch wenn es noch weitaus Größere gibt) und dennoch wichtig für die Ökologie eines Gewässers.
Gruß Reiner|wavey:


----------



## MelaS72 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Hier kann man ja ne menge dazu lernen, aber als absoluter Releaser sag ich lieber nichts zu dem Thema...........



Schade! Warum denn nicht? Deine Meinung und Einstellung würde uns sicherlich alle interessieren :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Der beste Thread seid langem zu diesem Thema, und ich bin dabei!...

Das war das, was ich meinte, als ich sagte, ich weiß viel zu wenig zu diesem Thema - und andere wohl auch. Gibt es dazu eigentlich empfehlenswerte Literatur, FF?


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> Schade! Warum denn nicht? Deine Meinung und Einstellung würde uns sicherlich alle interessieren :m



Ich fürchte seine Meinung und Einstellung kannst du links unterhalb seines Namens und oberhalb seine Benutzerbildes lesen.
Seine Posts im Raubfischthread belegen das auch...nunja.


----------



## Dart (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich kenne Markus sehr gut und kann Dir versichern, dass keiner der Laichhechte 1,30m oder mehr misst.


Auch Markus kann nur die Hechte abstreifen die er zur Laichzeit fängt (und schonend zurücksetzt) und da wird es nur sehr selten vorkommen das diese Hechte jenseits der 130er Marke liegen da diese ja auch nicht gerade häufig vorkommen. Laichfische deutlich größer als 100cm wird er dir aber sicher bestätigen können.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Es ist schon ein bisserl zäh, das Ganze.

@ Lorenzo

Die Diskussion ob man wann, wie oft und welchen Fisch wieder zurücksetzt oder nicht, ist ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz. Interessant und auch z.T. mit Engagement geführt. 
Dabei akzeptiere ich persönlich die verschiedenen Einstellungen der Angler, sofern diese nicht gegen die Ökologie, die Waidgerechtgkeit, bestehende Regularien oder den gesunden Menschenverstand verstossen.

Und besonders letzterer scheint sich im Rahmen der C&R Fraktion, und hier auch in Deinem Posting und Deinen Signaturen zu verlieren.

Lorenzo, stellvertretend für alle Angler mit Deiner Philosophie gestatte mir folgende Frage :

*Was ist so schwer daran " zuzugeben " , daß auch Du im Grunde Angeln gehst um einen Fisch zum essen zu fangen ?*
*Natürlich hast Du sehr strenge Kriterien, was die Wahl der Fische betrifft, die Du für die Küche mitnimmst. *

Mit Deinem provozierenden Auftreten schüttest Du Wasser auf die Mühlen der Peta und Konsorten und schadest Dir und der gesamten Anglerzunft.
Mal ehrlich, glaubst Du wirklich, mit Deinen Argumenten gegen den Tierschutz und Deutsche Gerichte ankommen zu können ?? 

Ein Angler, der viele und auch große Fische fängt kann doch nicht Dumm sein. Nutze doch einfach Deine Cleverness und halte Dir durch geschicktes Argumentieren und Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit den Rücken dafür frei, in Ruhe nach Deinem Gusto zu fischen. 


Ralf


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@ Foolish Farmer

Vielen Dank für Deine detaillierten Erklärungen, das war für mich sehr interessant und hat eigentlich keine Frage mehr offen gelassen. #6

Deine Ausführungen haben sich ja auch auf den Fall bezogen, dass ein unkluger Besatz in Verbindung mit dem ständigen Zurücksetzen der bereits befindlichen Fische und anderen Faktoren mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schädlich sein wird. Klingt für mich absolut logisch, es wird bestimmt etliche Gewässer dieses Typs in verschiedenen Vereinshänden geben.

In unserem Raum hat man aber eher eine andere Situation, in der Gewässer teilweise gar nicht oder nur unzureichend von Vereinen bewirtschaftet und etwaige Besatzmaßnahmen vom kleinen Geldbeutel bestimmt werden, Angler aber trotzdem "ernten" wollen. Insofern sind die Gewässer wirklich auf die natürliche Reproduktion angewiesen, so die denn stattfindet. Wobei wir wieder bei der Ausgangsfrage des Threads sind.

Wie gesagt, mir geht es hier nicht nur um den Karpfen als Zielfisch, interessant sind vor allem auch originär heimische Arten.

@ Ralle 24

Danke für Deine lenkenden Worte, besser kann man das nicht sagen... #6


----------



## MelaS72 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Der beste Thread seid langem zu diesem Thema, und ich bin dabei!...
> 
> Das war das, was ich meinte, als ich sagte, *ich weiß viel zu wenig zu diesem Thema* - und andere wohl auch. Gibt es dazu eigentlich empfehlenswerte Literatur, FF?


ich auch, deswegen bin ich mächtig stolz, in diesem Thread endlich was dazulernen zu können, und dass er nicht gleich nach 10 Posts geschlossen wurde, wegen unüberbrückbaren Differenzen. #6 #6 #6


----------



## thorsten73 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Nochmal wegen der Größe von Laichfischen: Kann es auch sein dass die Größe von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich zum Bestand beiträgt ?
z. B.: In Nordschweden braucht ein 50er Barsch wahrscheinlich länger um diese Größe zu erreichen als weiter im Süden, wo die Winter kürzer und milder sind. Folglich laicht er öfter ab als ein 50er Barsch bei uns der weniger Jahre braucht um so groß zu werden und deshalb weniger Laichperioden mitmachen darf bis er diese Größe erreicht hat. Soviel ich weiß kann ein Barsch mit 50 cm 20+ Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Manche schaffen diese Größe aber in deutlicher weniger als 10 Jahren. Nahrungsangebot und Gewässergüte nicht miteinbezogen.
Aber ob man diese Fische (Stichwort: Kapitalentnahme) dann mitehmen soll oder zur Reproduktion besser im Gewässer läßt (Barsche werden im Gegensatz zum Karpfen ja nicht besetzt) vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen. Alles in allem ein sehr komplexes Thema was man aber durchaus nüchtern (wissenschaftlich) betrachtet kann und deshalb nicht polarisieren muß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Das Problem dabei in meinen Augen (ohne Biologe zu sein):

Jedes Gewässer ist anders strukturiert, hat einen anderen Fischbestand mit anderen genetischen Merkmalen,. anders Klima etc...

Das sind so viel veschiedene Faktoren, dass man bezüglich des (sinnnvollen) zurücksetzens oder der (sinnvollen) Entnahme eigentlich keinerlei generelle Aussagen machen kann.

Das muss in meinen Augen der Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers vor Ort entscheiden, da nur diese ihr Gewässer so gut kennen (im optimalen Fall) das daher auch nur diese einen vernünftigen "Hegeplan" (analog der Jagd) erstellen könnten.

Daher ist meines Erachtens darauf hinzuwirken dass zum einen das zurücksetzen von Fischen nicht grundsätzlich verteufelt wird, zum anderen sich die Angler aber auch an entsprechende "Bewirtschaftungspläne" zu halten haben, selbst wenn das heissen sollte, dass man eben einen kapitalen (wobei das auch gewässerunterschiedlich zu sehen ist was kapital ist, muss in meinen Augen auch der Bewirtschafter festlegen) Hecht, Karpfen oder was auch immer abschlagen muss.


----------



## thorsten73 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@thomas9904
Genau das gleich denke ich auch. Wahrscheinlich kann man eine einheitliche (bundesweite) Regelung, wie von einigen befürwortet, nicht auf jedes Gewässer anwenden. Aber man kann auch nicht jedem Pächter/Verein einen Biologen als Bewirtschafter zur Seite stellen.


----------



## Dennert (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es besteht nachweislich ein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen Großkarpfen und der Gewässerqualität. Will heißen:
> Bei einem zu hohen Bestand an Großkarpfen kann es zu einer Verschlechterung der Wasserqualität kommen.


 
Die Ursache dieser Ökokatastrophe im See war sicherlich die vorrausgegangene zügellose Entnahme großer Raubfische, bzw. sämtlicher Raubfische, anders ist sowas nicht zu erklären.
Das Rausfangen und Abschlagen der Karpfen wird das Problem nicht lösen, solange kein Umdenken bei der Entnahme der Raubfische einsetzt!
Hätten die Angler ihren Raubfischbestand nicht kaputtgedroschen, gäbe es kein Problem mit den Karpfen. Den Karpfenanglern jetzt die Schuld zu geben, nur weil sie ihre 30 Pfünder nicht essen wollen und diese dann lieber zurücksetzen, ist ja wohl ziemlich verlogen.


Bedankt euch bei denen, die alle Raubfische herausgefangen haben, dann wird auch ein Schuh draus! Die haben das Gewässer kaputt gemacht und kein anderer!


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Den Hecht zeigste mit der nen 30-pfünder Karpfen frisst...so ein Käse


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Den Hecht zeigste mit der nen 30-pfünder Karpfen frisst...so ein Käse



Ich denke auch, dass ein Karpfen ab einer gewissen Größe so recht in kein Beuteschema mehr paßt und ein ruhiges und gefahrloses Dasein fristet - Welse mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Den Hecht zeigste mit der nen 30-pfünder Karpfen frisst...so ein Käse


 




Klingt eher nach ner Zahnfüllung eines Orca. 
(den mußte aber dann releasen, weil Dein Totschläger/ Priest dafür ein wenig zu lütt´is)|muahah: 

Sorry, hab heute Nacht aufm Scherzkeks gelegen.


----------



## plattform7 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass ein Karpfen ab einer gewissen Größe so recht in kein Beuteschema mehr paßt und ein ruhiges und gefahrloses Dasein fristet - Welse mal außen vor gelassen.


 
Genau so sehe ich´s auch... Bereits ein 6-10 Kilo Karpfen hat solche Ausmasse erreicht, dass er wohl nicht mehr zu "bedrohten" Tierarten zählen darf... Vieleich in Spanien, im roten Fluss...

@Dennert
Wenn du mal mit Köfi auf die Räuber gehst, was nimmste dann für welche? Ich wette, nicht 3 Kilo Karpfen, sonder DEUTLICH kleinere Rotaugen und Barsche...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> Aber man kann auch nicht jedem Pächter/Verein einen Biologen als Bewirtschafter zur Seite stellen.


 
Aber es wäre doch denkbar und sinnvoll, wenn Vereine oder Hegegemeinschaften diese Expertise (gratis oder kostengünstig) abrufen könnten - dafür könnte man doch die Gelder der Fischereiabgabe nutzen...


----------



## thorsten73 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@Wasserpatscher
Super Idee !!
 Aber die Umsetztung wird an persönlichen Emotionen scheitern. Ich kenne einige eingefleischte Karpfenangler an unserem See, alles nette Jungs, aber wenn da jemand sagen würde "Ihr müßt den 20 Kilo Karpfen entnehmen" würden die das ignorieren. Dem Fisch haben die glaub ich sogar schon einen Namen gegeben.


----------



## MelaS72 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> @Wasserpatscher
> Super Idee !!
> Aber die Umsetztung wird an persönlichen Emotionen scheitern. Ich kenne einige eingefleischte Karpfenangler an unserem See, alles nette Jungs, aber wenn da jemand sagen würde "Ihr müßt den 20 Kilo Karpfen entnehmen" würden die das ignorieren. *Dem Fisch haben die glaub ich sogar schon einen Namen gegeben*.


 |supergri 

ok, einfacher wäre es, aber selbst ich habe jetzt begriffen, dass man es nicht vereinheitlichen kann. |thinkerg: 
Mit den Vereinen, da sehe ich es so, dass die schon ihre "Regelung" getroffen haben. Wenn ich mir dort eine Tageskarte hole steht auch drauf, dass ich nur so und soviele Forellen, Hechte, Aale etc. mitnehmen darf. Das werden die (hoffentlich) nicht nur für den Besatz kalkuliert haben #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hätten die Angler ihren Raubfischbestand nicht kaputtgedroschen, gäbe es kein Problem mit den Karpfen. Den Karpfenanglern jetzt die Schuld zu geben, nur weil sie ihre 30 Pfünder nicht essen wollen und diese dann lieber zurücksetzen, ist ja wohl ziemlich verlogen.
> 
> 
> Bedankt euch bei denen, die alle Raubfische herausgefangen haben, dann wird auch ein Schuh draus! Die haben das Gewässer kaputt gemacht und kein anderer!


 
Jawohl Dennert, wenn man aus einem Gewässer alle Raubfische entnimmt, kann das ebenfalls zu einer negativen Bestandsentwicklung der übrigen Arten kommen. In der Regel trifft das zwar eher auf das verbutten, sprich den Kleinwuchs, zu, dennoch hast Du recht.
Trotzdem enthält Dein Posting einen wichtigen, wenn auch nur zwischen den Zeilen zu lesenden, Hinweis. 
Nehmen wir einmal an Du hättest, das beschriebene Gewässer betreffend, recht.
Sobald in einem geschlossenen Gewässer das natürliche Gleichgewicht gestört ist, muß der Mensch regulierend eingreifen. Selbstredend kann sich ein Gewässer auch aus eigener Kraft wieder erholen, aber das dauert sehr lange und führt fast immer über einen völligen Zusammenbruch und Neuanfang. Das will ja wohl keiner. 
Nun hast Du ja den Zustand dieses Gewässers korrekterweise als Ökokatastrophe bezeichnet. Also muß eingegriffen werden. Da ist ein geeigneter Besatz mit Raubfischen sicherlich nicht falsch. Diese müssen natürlich auch geschont werden, bis sich der Bestand gefestigt hat. Gleichzeitig aber muß der Karpfenbestand ausgedünnt werden, was man z.B. mit einer befristeten Heraufsetzung der zulässigen Fangquote bis hin zu einer Entnahmepflicht bewerkstelligen kann. 
Du wirst mir sicherlich recht geben, wenn ich behaupte das in einem gesunden Gewässer nicht nur ein ausgewogener Bestand unterschiedlicher Arten von Bedeutung ist, sondern auch ein ausgewogenes Größenverhältnis innerhalb einer Art.
Wo immer dieses Verhältnis nachhaltig gestört ist oder gestört zu werden scheint, müssen geeignete Hegemaßnahmen durchgesetzt werden. 
Im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das nix anderes als ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen entnehmen und releasen.
Beides, exzessiv betrieben, schadet einem Gewässer. 

Und, emotional sicher ebenso wichtig. Karpfenangler sind, wie fast alle Angler, stolz auf Ihre Fänge. Und das meist zu Recht.
Ich fänd´s ein wenig schal, wenn sich jetzt neben den bekannten Forellenpuffs auch noch Karpfenpuffs entwickeln. Ich glaube Du wärst einer der ersten, die ein solches Gewässer meiden. 



Ralf


----------



## thorsten73 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@MelaS72
Die "internen Regelungen" die Du ansprichst werden von den vorausschauenden Vereinen im Rahmen eines Hegeplans(Pflicht! Will man ein Gewässer pachten) erstellt. Vereine die eben nicht vorausschauend arbeiten besetzten nach Vorlieben (Zander,Karpfen) obwohl Sie ja die Hegepflicht haben. Vielleicht wissen sie es nicht besser. Deshalb meinte ich weiter oben dass es schön wäre jemand hinzuziehen der Ahnung hat - aber würde der Verein diese Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen ?
Eigentlich fehlt nur ein staatliches Kontrollorgan der Hegemaßnahmen unterstützend zur Seite steht. Dabei einen Hegeplan erstellt der sämtliche Faktoren wie Befischungsdruck, natürlicher Besatz (Stichwort - schei.. der Rapfen ist im See), Gastangler usw. enthält. Ohne eigene Interessen und Emotionen (deshalb staatlich - Beamte können das :q ). Unser aller Ziel sollte ein Gewässer im Gleichgewicht sein. Das geht nicht weil wir angeln. Aber, wie schon öfter geschrieben, mit klugem Besatz(auch mal Bitterling und Bachschmerle als Beispiel) und klugem Hegeplan (pro Tag/Angler 1 Seeforelle etc. - dann ist die Größe fast egal) kann man dem Idealzustand zumindest nahe kommen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eigentlich empfehlenswerte Literatur, FF?


Uffa... zu was speziell? Hier wird´s ziemlich kompliziert. |uhoh: Ne spezielle Literatur dazu kann ich gerad nicht empfehlen...
Es gibt paar Werke zur Populationsbiologie von Fischen, allerdings geht es hierbei meist um Intra-Art-Spezifische Probleme (innerhalb einer Art) und nur selten um Inter-Art-spezifische (zwischen mehreren Arten). In Deutschland gibt es kaum Unis die sich überhaupt damit beschäftigen und dort auch leider nur wenig Leute die auch wissen wovon sie da reden! |rolleyes 
Um sich näher mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen hilft es leider nicht alleine weiter viel zu lesen - man muss auch einfach viel sehen und beobachten.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind so viel veschiedene Faktoren, dass man bezüglich des (sinnnvollen) zurücksetzens oder der (sinnvollen) Entnahme eigentlich keinerlei generelle Aussagen machen kann.


So und nicht anders ist das! #6 
Und deswegen ist prinzipielles C&R eben genauso schädlich wie prinzipielles Entnehmen aller Fische! :g 



Dennert schrieb:


> Die Ursache dieser Ökokatastrophe im See war sicherlich die vorrausgegangene zügellose Entnahme großer Raubfische, bzw. sämtlicher Raubfische, anders ist sowas nicht zu erklären....
> Hätten die Angler ihren Raubfischbestand nicht kaputtgedroschen, gäbe es kein Problem mit den Karpfen.


Sorry - aber dieses Posting ist totaler Müll. #c Hast Du meinen Beitrag eigentlich zu Ende gelesen???
Zum einen ist es schlicht und ergreifend nicht so gewesen - im Gegenteil - der See aus obigem Beispiel hat laut Aussage des Angelvereins sogar ein "Welsproblem". (In meinen Augen gibt es lediglich einen guten Welsbestand!) Ebenfalls sind Hecht und Barsch in ausreichender Größe und Stückzahl vorhanden und werden auch gefangen.
Zum anderen entbehrt Dein Post jeglicher Logik (mal ganz abgesehen von der Beweisführung: Wo sind Argumente, Beweise und Belege? Ich lese nur Thesen... aber davon gleich gaaanz viele! |rolleyes )! Ich formuliere jetzt vorsichtig mal die These die ich da rauslese:
Wenn es mehr Raubfische gäbe, würden die Karpfen weniger gründeln?!?  |kopfkrat 
Denn Du gehst wohl nicht allen Ernstes davon aus, dass die Räuber den im Schnitt 8kg wiegenden Karpfen ans Leder gehen, oder etwa doch? ;+ 



Dennert schrieb:


> Den Karpfenanglern jetzt die Schuld zu geben, nur weil sie ihre 30 Pfünder nicht essen wollen und diese dann lieber zurücksetzen, ist ja wohl ziemlich verlogen.


Hab ich den Karpfenanglern die Schuld gegeben? Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass der Überbestand an Karpfen schuld ist für die Gewässerprobleme (und das ist wissenschaftlich belegt, nicht behauptet!). Daraus darf man schlussfolgern, dass das den Fischbestand steuernde Instrument (hier der Mensch) versagt hat - Korrekt! 
Aber daraus darf man dann nicht schlussfolgern, dass die Karpfenangler Schuld sind! Sowas nenn man "einem die Worte in den Mund legen" und das ist sogar strafbar.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich fänd´s ein wenig schal, wenn sich jetzt neben den bekannten Forellenpuffs auch noch Karpfenpuffs entwickeln.


Wozu der Konjunktiv??? Wir sind doch längst soweit (nur eben nicht in Dtld. da vom Gesetzgeber her nur schwer machbar):
http://www.trifthanslteich.at/start.htm |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## bubatz01 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei in meinen Augen (ohne Biologe zu sein):
> 
> Daher ist meines Erachtens darauf hinzuwirken dass zum einen das zurücksetzen von Fischen nicht grundsätzlich verteufelt wird, zum anderen sich die Angler aber auch an entsprechende "Bewirtschaftungspläne" zu halten haben, selbst wenn das heissen sollte, dass man eben einen kapitalen (wobei das auch gewässerunterschiedlich zu sehen ist was kapital ist, muss in meinen Augen auch der Bewirtschafter festlegen) Hecht, Karpfen oder was auch immer abschlagen muss.


 

es gibt ja z.B in vielen gewässern eine entnahmepflicht für klohdeckel.


@ plattform7

bedenke das die räuber auch beutefische(köderfische) nehemen welche bis zu 1/3 ihrer eigenen masse/länge betragen.


----------



## oldman (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Hallo Ihr Fishhunter !

Es sollte jedem Angler überlassen bleiben,ob er einen
kapitalen Fang in die Pfanne haut oder ihn zurücksetzt.
Man spricht in der heutigen Zeit immer von mündigen
Bürgern,aber hier soll der Angler von Vereinen,Ländern und Staat bevormundet werden.
Es gibt heute viel zu viele sogen.Kochtopfangler,also setzt
lieber mal ein schönen Fisch zurück und der nächste könnte
einen tollen Fang machen.
soweit oldman !


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Möcht4 emich doch nochmal bei den Diskutanten hier bedanken, dass  alles (ziemlich) sachlich diskutiert wird.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hatte ich daraf beim Thema c+r nicht mehr zu hoffen gewagt.

Daher meinen Dank an die (sachlichen) Boardies!!!


----------



## Dennert (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Den Hecht zeigste mit der nen 30-pfünder Karpfen frisst...so ein Käse


 
Zeig mir den Verein, der 30pfündige Karpfen setzt!

Die Karpfen waren wohl anfangs nicht so groß, als das sie nicht in das Beuteschema eines größeren Hechtes gepaßt hätten.

Ich formuliere jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig die These : Damals, als die Karpfen noch klein waren, gab es keinen ausgewogenen Raubfischbestand in diesem Gewässer, darum gründeln heute so viele Großkarpfen darin! Die Karpfen gründelten darum nicht weniger, aber es gäbe weniger gründelnde Karpfen - kleines Wortspiel.
Was jetzt ist und was mal war, sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ich formuliere jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig die These : Damals, als die Karpfen noch klein waren, gab es keinen ausgewogenen Raubfischbestand in diesem Gewässer, darum gründeln heute so viele Großkarpfen darin! Die Karpfen gründelten darum nicht weniger, aber es gäbe weniger gründelnde Karpfen - kleines Wortspiel.


Ich lese wieder NUR eine These... |rolleyes 
Ist dennoch meilenweit an der Realität vorbei... sorry. #c 
Mal abgesehen davon dass die Karpfen bereits beim Besatz 1,5kg und mehr hatten (wie ich ja schrieb), ist der Hecht ganz sicher nicht DER Prädator für den Karpfen.
Da kommt der Wels schon vielmehr in Frage (denn für nen 1,20m Welslein sind 2kg Karpfen am Stück kein Problem) und von diesem gibt es in besagtem Gewässer nachweislich genügend!

Wo wir schon dabei sind, was war und was ist:
Die Karpfen (bis über 50 Pfund) sind ja nicht alle plötzlich und gleichzeitig so groß geworden, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht! Aber der Raubfischbestand war damals tatsächlich eher besser als heute, da heute die Futterfische fehlen, was wiederum an den Karpfen liegt. Dennoch ist der Raubfischbestand heute keinesfalls schlecht...

Aber selbst wenn man mal beiseite lässt was früher war und heute ist, so gibt es heute nur genau eine Möglichkeit dem drohenden Ende entgegenzuwirken: Durch die Entnahme von Karpfen! C&R kann hier nur schaden!



Also wenn wir schon C&R diskutieren, muss man eben auch alle Seiten einmal beleuchten! An dieser Stelle gibt´s von mir dann doch noch ein Contra-Karpfenangler-Statement:
Dass soviele Karpfen so groß werden konnten ist ebenso den Karpfenanglern zu "verdanken" wie der erhöhte Trophiegehalt - denn die Tonnen von Futter die jedes Jahr in den See fliegen schaden dem Gewässer direkt! Und leider geht das oftmals einher mit dem C&R beim Karpfenangeln...


----------



## Dennert (12. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich lese wieder NUR eine These... |rolleyes


 
War keine These, nur ne Anspielung auf deine These, die du aus meinem Beitrag herausgelesen hast Hab vergessen ein - smilie einzubauen

Ich gebe dir auch Recht, jetzt, wo das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, müssen die Karpfen leider abgeschlagen werden.
Da sie jetzt übermäßig vorhanden sind und keine natürlichen Feinde mehr haben werden sie das Gewässer immer weiter schädigen.

Wo ich meilenweit an der Realität vorbei liege, kapiere ich immer noch nicht|rolleyes 
Die kleinen Kärpfelchen müssen doch ein Festmal für den guten Raubfischbestand gewesen sein!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Dennert schrieb:


> Die kleinen Kärpfelchen müssen doch ein Festmal für den guten Raubfischbestand gewesen sein!


Welche Kleinen??? |rolleyes 
Gut - ich habe erwähnt, dass die Viecher Stückgewichte von mindestens 1,5kg hatten. Was ich vielleicht vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist die Tatsache, dass jährlich über 1000kg Karpfen besetzt wurde... soviel große Räuber kann ein 50ha Gewässer nicht beherbergen!


----------



## plattform7 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ein 1,5 Kilo Karpfen ist auch kein Rotauge mehr, sicherlich werden einige wenige draufgegangen sein, aber weit aus weniger, als man sich vielleicht denkt!

Wenn ein Verein Karpfen besetzt, dann in der Regel auch in der Größe, die bereits ausreichend ist, um nicht schädigend von den Raubfischen dezimiert zu werden, das ist doch eine ganz simple Sache! Sonst wären es teure KöFis gewesen!!! Kein Verein ist so dumm und schmeißt soviel Geld aus dem Fenster!

An einem unserer Seen wurden zum Beispiel keine Karpfen in diesem Jahr besetzt, da ein Wels wohl sein Unwesen in dem See treibt und die Karpfen die man besetzt im Schnitt "nur" 1 Kilo haben. Der Vorstand hatte einfach Bedenken, dass es rausgeschmiesenes Geld ist und dass der Wels erstmal da raus muss...



			
				bubatz01 schrieb:
			
		

> bedenke das die räuber auch beutefische(köderfische) nehemen welche bis zu 1/3 ihrer eigenen masse/länge betragen.


 
Sicherlich, aber keine 3 Kilo Karpfen! Natürlich werden einige davon attakiert und vielleicht auch gefressen oder sterben an den verletzungen, aber die Menge ist so infinitisimal klein, dass dies nicht erwähnenswert ist...


----------



## voice (12. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

ich denke wir können uns drehen und wenden und winden wie wir wollen.... es geht nur über jeden einzelnen angler.... ich wess es ist schade... da einige feindbilder ins wanken geraten oder abhanden kommen.... der bilderjäger... der todknüppler.... aber solange wir die schuld hin und herschieben treten wir auf der stelle.... was hier fehlt ist information und wie immer geld.... wenn ein verein meint seine mitglieder halten zu können oder neue zu gewinnen, wenn er einen grossen bestand noch grösserer karpfen hat, stimmt da was nicht. und auf unserer seite mehr informative tröööts wie diesen... ich hab selten so viel in einem trööt dazugelernt wie hier....
voice


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Das Problem betrifft wohl in erster Linie kleine, geschlossene Gewässer, bzw. solche die den Angeldruck auf natürlichem Weg nicht ausgleichen können. Heißt, das Gewässer ist aus eigener Kraft nicht in der Lage soviel Fisch zu reproduzieren, wie die Angler wegfangen. 
Das Grundübel ist allerdings zweigleisig. Zum einen hat wohl kaum ein Verein einen ausgebildeten Biologen als Gewässerwart, zum anderen ist vielen Anglern egal wie es um das biologische Gleichgewicht steht. Man will halt für den gezahlten Jahresbeitrag entsprechende Fangerfolge haben. Dabei ist´s gleich ob die Beute im Kochtopf landet oder releast wird. Bleiben die Fänge aus, verliert der Verein Mitglieder. Letzteres kann sich bei den heute üblichen horrenden Pachtsummen aber kaum ein Verein leisten. Also wird so besetzt, das die Angler zufrieden sind. Ich meine das jetzt nicht anklagend, sondern sachlich und nüchtern. Auch schließe ich mich nicht davon aus, ungerne für ein Gewässer zu zahlen, in dem ich nix fange. 
Jedes Gewässer hat aufgrund seiner biologischen Eigenheiten ein bestimmtes Reproduktionspotential. Und dieses ist noch von Art zu Art unterschiedlich und kann sogar periodisch schwanken bzw. sich verändern ( Nährstoffeintrag, extreme Hitze- und Kälteperioden, zu starke oder ausbleibende Hochwasser etc. ) .
Weiter ist nicht jedes Gewässer ein geeigneter Biotop für jede Fischart. Forellen haben z.B. nichts in einem Baggersee zu suchen. So stricken wir Angler uns die Gewässer ( oder versuchen es zumindest ) so, wie wir es gerne hätten. Das hat aber auch weitere biologische Nachteile, wie z.B. die Verdrängung oder Ausrottung geografischer Rassen und kann im Extremfall ( wie bei besagtem Baggersee ) zu einem Kollaps führen.
Heißt das jetzt im Klartext, das wir Angler von den Gewässern verschwinden sollen, um das biologische Gleichgewicht nicht zu stören? Soll also der Natur zuliebe das Angeln gänzlich verboten werden ?

Nein, das wäre ein völlige Fehlinterpretation. 
Hiebei muß man Parallelen zu unserer Umwelt außerhalb des Wassers ziehen und dabei sind wir dann wieder beim eigentlichen Thema, nämlich mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen ? Zunächst aber zur besseren Verständnis ein kleiner Ausflug ans Land. 
In den heutigen Industrieländern Europas beruht die Artenvielfalt insgesamt in weiten Teilen auf einer z.T. jahrhundertealten Kulturlandschaft. Abgesehen von einigen wenigen " unverfälschten " Biotopen wie z.B. noch bestehende Hochmoore oder Trockenrasen, beruht unsere Artenvielfalt auf einer verträglichen Nutzung durch Land- und Forstwirtschaft. Als Beispiel dafür sei ein kleines Tal in meiner Nähe aufgezeigt. Dort herrschte in meiner Kindheit eine ausgeprägt artenreiche Flora und damit auch ein großes Spektrum verschiedenster Insekten. Die dortigen Wiesen wurden durch die Ortsansässigen Bauern spärlich und nur als Rinderwiese genutzt. Zweimal im Jahr wurde ein Pflegeschnitt durchgeführt um die nicht von den Rindern genutzte Vegetation kurzzuhalten. Im Zuge der intensivierten Landwirtschaft und damit auch dem Wegfall der Kleinbauernschaft wurde diese Tal dann überhaupt nicht mehr genutzt. In der Folge nahmen starkwüchsige Pflanzen wie Mädesüß, Brennessel und Weide die Oberhand und verdrängten mit und mit empfindlichere Pflanzen wie z.B. die Orchideen. 
Bald darauf interessierte sich der Naturschutz für dieses nun brach liegende Tal und es wurde zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt. Man wollte die Natur sich selbst überlassen und verbot alle dringend notwendigen Eingriffe, wie z.B. das Mähen der Wiesen oder das freihalten der Viehtränken. 
Heute ist es schön wild und verwuchert, aber auch gleichzeitig eines der Artenärmsten unserer Gegend. 
Im Gegenzug dazu wurden die Umgebenden Wälder und die gut zugänglichen großen Weide- und Feldflächen wesentlich intensiver genutzt. Laubbäume wurden abgeholzt und durch schnellwüchsige Nadelhölzer ersetzt, Wiesen werden heute bis zu 5mal im Jahr gemäht, Hecken im Zuge von Flurbereinigungen abgeholzt und natürlich nachgesät und gedüngt. Kurz gesagt, alles wurde auf möglichst hohen Ertrag ausgelegt. 
Auch in diesen Gebieten herrscht eine ausgesprochene Artenarmut. 
Was hat das jetzt mit dem Angeln zu tun ?

Unsere Gewässer sind heutzutage nicht mehr in der Lage, sich selbst im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Davon ausgenommen sind natürlich Großgewässer wie Flüsse und Seenplatten. Viele Gewässer sind nicht mit anderen verbunden, heißt es sind in sich geschlossene Biotope und es besteht kaum eine Chance auf Genaustausch, Zu- oder Abwanderung. Sich selbst überlassen verarmen die Fischbestände genauso, wie die Fauna und Flora unserer Kulturlandschaft. Werden solche Gewässer zu intensiv " bewirtschaftet " geschieht das Gleiche. Nicht die biologischen Umstände bestimmen, sondern der Ertragsgedanke. 
Heißt im Klartext, um ein gesundes Gewässer mit ausgewogenem Fischbestand zu erhalten ist der Eingriff des Menschen unverzichtbar. Dieser Eingriff muß aber im Einklang mit der Reproduktionsfähigkeit und den biologischen Umständen eines Gewässers sein. Fische besetzten, entnehmen und zurücksetzen müssen auf das jeweilige Gewässer abgestimmt sein um dieses nachhaltig zu stabilisieren. 
Grundsätzliches releasen von Fischen kann also ebenso fatal sein, wie grundsätzliches entnehmen. Die Wahrheit liegt im goldenen Mittelweg.
Fatalerweise hat der einzelne Angler aber kaum Einblick in das Gewässer und weiß z.B. auch nicht, was die anderen Angler bereits entnommen oder zurückgesetzt haben. Fehlt dann auch noch eine sach- und fachkundige beurteilung durch den Gewässerwart und die daraus abzuleitenden Regularien, kann man sich nur auf eines verlassen, seinen Verstand.
Und der darf nicht davon geprägt sein, ob mir beim Anblick eines gefangenen Fisches das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft oder ob ich den Fisch später gerne nochmal fangen möchte. 
Der Angler muß sich selbst bei jedem Fisch die Frage stellen, welches handeln für das Gewässer am besten ist. 
Zugegeben, ein schwieriger Anspruch. Insbesondere bei der bekämpfung des inneren Schweinehundes. Wer aber sagt, das sei unmöglich, der unterschätzt das Einfühlungsvermögen der meisten Angler. Ich denke, wer regelmäßig ein Gewässer befischt bekommt auch ein Gefühl dafür, was sich unter der Oberfläche abspielt. 
Und das ist m.M. nach wesentlich verträglicher als generelles releasen oder mitnehmen. 

Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Zunächst mal meinen Respekt! |good:  @ Ralle! :m 
Und dann leider doch ein klein wenig Kritik (wobei der positive Aspekt eindeutig überwiegt):


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Problem betrifft wohl in erster Linie kleine, geschlossene Gewässer, bzw. solche die den Angeldruck auf natürlichem Weg nicht ausgleichen können. Heißt, das Gewässer ist aus eigener Kraft nicht in der Lage soviel Fisch zu reproduzieren, wie die Angler wegfangen. ...
> Unsere Gewässer sind heutzutage nicht mehr in der Lage, sich selbst im Gleichgewicht zu halten. ...
> Sich selbst überlassen verarmen die Fischbestände genauso, wie die Fauna und Flora unserer Kulturlandschaft.


Dem muss ich leider vehement widersprechen! Die Frage ist hier doch, WAS man als verarmt bezeichnen muss bzw. sollte? Es gibt eindeutige Beispiele die zeigen, dass ein Fischbestand alles andere als Kaputtgeht, wenn die Angler fernbleiben. Nur können sich natürlich nicht alle Arten in einem Gewässer halten die besetzt wurden (z.B. Forellen). Es entwickelt sich ein in Art und Umfang dem Gewässer angepasster Fischbestand - und das ist eigentlich das wünschenswerte Ergebnis.
Denn dieser Bestand erbringt ebenfalls Ertrag, den man durchaus auch anglerisch nutzen könnte. Allerdings können hier eben nicht 300 Angler an einem Kleingewässer mit täglich 2 Zandern befriedigt werden. |rolleyes 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Heißt im Klartext, um ein gesundes Gewässer mit ausgewogenem Fischbestand zu erhalten ist der Eingriff des Menschen unverzichtbar.


Auch hier muss ich Kritik äußern - denn alle natürlichen Gewässer existieren auch ohne Nutzung des Menschen teilweise seit Jahrtausenden (z.B. glazigene Gewässer in Brandenburg) mit einem hervorragenden Fischbestand. Hierzu gibt es auch Beispiele wie erst durch den EIngriff des Menschen der Fischbestand kollabiert ist (z.B. durch Einbringen von Marmor- und Graskarpfen).
Der Eingriff des Menschen ist imho nur an künstlichen Gewässern (Baggerseen, Stauseen, etc.) notwendig, da hier in aller Regel die Habitate nicht vorhanden oder zu begrenzt sind und der Fischbestand bei Entstehen des Gewässers gleich Null ist. Und hier trifft dann absolut zu, was Du schreibst:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dieser Eingriff muß aber im Einklang mit der Reproduktionsfähigkeit und den biologischen Umständen eines Gewässers sein. Fische besetzten, entnehmen und zurücksetzen müssen auf das jeweilige Gewässer abgestimmt sein um dieses nachhaltig zu stabilisieren.


In meinen Augen liegt bei der Unterscheidung von künstlichen und natürlichen Gewässern auch der Knackpunkt was die angelfischereiliche Nutzung angeht. Einem natürlichen Gewässer eine intensive Nutzung abzuverlangen kann nur danebengehen - hier sollten die Belange von Natur- und Umweltschutz eindeutig Vorrang haben (denn hier kann wesentlich mehr zerstört als gewonnen werden)! Fischbesatz kann hier nur mit Arten erfolgen, die im Gewässer schon vorkommen (z.B. KEINE Karpfen) - alles andere macht keinen Sinn und schädigt nur das sehr komplexe Ökosystem.
Aber ein künstliches Gewässer intensiv (oder zumindest intensiver) zu nutzen, macht durchaus Sinn, da hier wie oben bereits geschrieben sowieso reguliert werden muss UND da hier keinerlei ansprüche an Naturschutz zu stellen sind (ist ja nix da bei der Entstehung). Hier kann dann ggfs. auch mit Arten experimentiert werden (in begrenztem und legalen Umfang biiteschön - als nix mit Muskies und Schwarzbarschen)!

Was heißt das jetzt für´s C&R?


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grundsätzliches releasen von Fischen kann also ebenso fatal sein, wie grundsätzliches entnehmen. Die Wahrheit liegt im goldenen Mittelweg.


Irgendwie kommt mir der Gedanke doch bekannt vor! 


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Releasen großer Fische grundsätzlich nicht unbedingt schädlich. Aber man sollte sich immer im klaren darüber sein WAS man da tut. Das gesunde Mittelmaß ist hier sicherlich (wie so oft sonst auch) zu empfehlen.


Und hier gibt´s dann Ausnahmsweise mal wieder keine Unterscheidung ob natürliches oder künstliches Gewässer - denn Schädigungen des Fischbestands kann es in beiden Fällen geben: Sowohl durch übermäßige Entnahme als auch durch ausnahmsloses Zurücksetzen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Und wo wir jetzt schon beim Thema Naturschutz und *natürliche Gewässer bzw. Angeln in denselben* angelangt sind, stell ich mal noch ne sehr provokante These in den Raum:

*Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund zu Angeln und Fische zu besetzen.*

Ein Kollege von mir (der kein Angler, aber bekennender Naturschützer ist) hat mir das letztens an den Kopp geknallt und ich war/ bin erschrocken, da ich 1. nie drüber nachgedacht und mir 2. (bis jetzt) kein Gegenargument eingefallen ist:
Mal abgesehen vom Nahrungserwerb der bei wahrscheinlich weit über 90% von uns höchstens eine Neben- bis Untergeordnete Rolle spielt, ist alles andere "nur" Hobby und keinesfalls notwendig!
Da fragt man sich doch, womit der oftmals angerichtete Schaden (durch Angler, Angeln, Fischbesatz, etc.) gerechtfertigt ist! |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Es ist auch z.B. nicht notwendig zu Reiten, da es andere Fortbewegungsmittel gibt!

Wenn Fische besetzten nicht notwendig ist, dann sind andere Maßnahmen zum Arterhalt von Tieren auch nicht notwendig - zoologische Anlagen sowieso!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



burn77 schrieb:


> Es ist auch z.B. nicht notwendig zu Reiten, da es andere Fortbewegungsmittel gibt!


 
Und diese Freizeitaktivität ist sicher ein arterhaltendes Moment für die Pferde...



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn Fische besetzten nicht notwendig ist, dann sind andere Maßnahmen zum Arterhalt von Tieren auch nicht notwendig - zoologische Anlagen sowieso!


 
...wohingegen die Motivation beim Fischbesatz höchstens zu 5% die Arterhaltung ist, mal abgesehen von Lachsen zum Beispiel. Auch muss man hier zwischen Fließ- und reinen Angelgewässern unterscheiden.

Aber die Reiter denken zugegebenrmaßen auch am wenigsten an die Arterhaltung der Pferde und ihrer (Zucht-)Rassen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn Fische besetzten nicht notwendig ist, dann sind andere Maßnahmen zum Arterhalt von Tieren auch nicht notwendig - zoologische Anlagen sowieso!


Was hat der Besatz mit Fischen bitte mit Arterhaltung zu tun?!?
Ok, bei Äschen in einigen Fließgewässern mag das ebenso gelten wie beim Nordseeschnäpel - aber Karpfen, Hechte, Zander, Rotaugen (was etwa 90% der Besatzmengen ausmacht)??? |kopfkrat 

Forellen lassen wir hier mal ganz raus, da sich die Regenbogenforelle hierzulande (bis auf eine einzige bekannte Ausnahme) sowieso nur künstlich vermehren lässt.


----------



## plattform7 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> *Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund zu Angeln und Fische zu besetzen.*


 
Eigentlich ja, aber...

wie bereits gesagt, gibt es noch weitere Dinge, die nicht notwendig sind, man tut sie aber.

Weitere Ausführungen beziehen sich auf meine Gewässer und mein Verein:

Einen sehr wichtigen Aufgabenpunkt sehe ich in der Erhaltung der natürlichen Lebensräume! Wenn ich mir überlege, wieviel Dreck unser Verein jedes Jahr von den Uffern des Gewässers wegschafft, wird mir schwindelig! Und nur ein Bruchteil davon stamm von den Anglern!!! Besonders gut zu beobachten in diesem recht heißen Sommer. Wenn ich morgens zum Angeln ankam musste ich erstmal 20 Minuten mein Platz von dem gestrigen Grill/Sauf- Fest, der da veranstalltet wurde, aufräumen. Die "normalen" Bürger sind anscheinend nicht in der Lage, hinter sich her aufzuräumen, hauptsache "wir" hatten Spass, Rest ist egal, gehe ich halt nächstes mal an die andere Stelle. Wären wir, als Verein hier zu Lande nicht vorhanden wären, würden unsere Gewässer im Müll versinken! Und das würde der Natur und denn Fischen im Speziellen um einiges mehr an Schäden anrichten.

Ein anderer Punkt ist die Betreuung von behinderten Jugendlichen. Für diese jungen Menschen ist das Leben schwer genug und mann muss nur in ihre Augen schauen, um zu sehen, dass sie ihr Schicksal für diesen einen Moment vergessen und wirklich Spass haben und glücklich sind. 
------------------------------------------------------------
Die Welt ist halt barbarisch und der Mensch ist ein "Schwein", aber so ist das nun mal. Es gibt vieles, was man nicht tun müsste, aber dennoch tut. Es gibt weit aus schlimmere Dinge, an die man rangehen könnte. 

Für mich persönlich heißt es:
*Von der Natur so viel wie möglich zu haben und ihr gleichzeitig so wenig wie nötig zu nehmen.*

Deshalb: Tierschutz - ja, jederzeit, Tierrecht im Sinne von manchen Aktivisten - Schwachsinn! Es mag vielleicht für einen oder anderen makaber klingen, aber ich lasse mich in meinen Rechten nicht auf die gleiche Stuffe mit Ameisen stellen. Diese "Macht" nutze ich aber auch aus, um positiven Beitrag im Sinne des Naturschutzes (auch für die Ameisen  ) zu erbringen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@FF

Zunächst einmal sorry für die unbewusst von Dir gestohlene Argumentation#t 

Deine Kritik ist absolut ok. Meine Meinung muß ja nicht unbedingt die alleinig richtige sein. Du unterscheidest in natürliche und künstliche Gewässer, was ich in dieser Form nicht getan habe. Ich hab´s mehr auf die Gewässergröße bezogen, denn auch ein künstliches Gewässer ( Baggersee/ Talsperre ) kann durchaus ein wertvolles Biotop sein. 

Nun aber auch von mir ein Widerspruch. Der Eingriff des Menschen kann, sofern er sorgsam durchgeführt wird, durchaus die Artenvielfalt eines Biotops verbessern. Hierfür war mein Beispiel mit der sparsamen Nutzung eines Gebietes gedacht. 
Man denke nur z.B. an die Lüneburger Heide, die erst durch die vom Menschen eingebrachte Schafbeweidung ihren Charakter bekommen hat. Ohne dies wäre diese Heide ein riesiges Waldgebiet mit vorwiegendem Kiefernbestand und wesentlich Artenärmer als heute. Gleichsam kann das auch einem Gewässer guttun, wenn mit Bedacht durchgeführt. ( Natürlich nicht den Grund mit Schafen beweiden, das würde uns den Tierschutz auf den Hals hetzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Der Besatz mit Fischen hat auf jeden Fall etwas mit Arterhaltung zu tun, man darf sich dabei eben nicht nur auf die Speisefische beschränken sondern muß auch auf anglerisch weniger interessante Arten und auf geografische Rassen achten. 

Nun aber zu Deinem Punkt, das es keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln und imho zum Besatz mit Fischen gibt. 

Da fallen mir aber eine ganze Reihe sehr vernünftiger Gründe ein.

Allem voran steht die Tatsache, das der Mensch in aller Regel ein absolut eigennütziges Wesen ist. Die wenigsten investieren viel Zeit und Geld in uneigennützige Dinge. Da schließe ich mich auch nicht aus. Auf die Angler bezogen verstehe ich uns auch in hohem Maße als Wächter unserer Gewässer. Wir achten z.B. auf Umweltverschmutzer, holen den Müll aus den Bächen und besetzen auch Arten, die anglerisch nicht interessant sind. Wir setzen uns für die Renaturierung verschandelter Gewässer ein und sorgen last not least auch bei der Jugend für Naturnähe, fördern also das Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge in der Natur. Im Prinzip sind wir die Kleinbauern der Vergangenheit.
Würde das Angeln nun verboten oder aus irgendeinem Grunde absolut uninteressant, wäre niemand mehr da der diese Aufgaben in diesem Umfang wahrnimmt, was sehr zum Nachteil der Gewässer gereichen würde. Natürlich tun wir das mit einer großen Portion Eigennutz, aber das ist hinsichtlich des Ergebnisses vollkommen unbedeutend. 
Unter diesem Aspekt sehe ich das Angeln als außerordentlich wichtig für unsere Gewässer an und frage jeden Kritiker, wer diese Aufgaben denn übernehmen wird, wenn es die Angler nicht mehr gibt. Den Hinweis auf die schwarzen Schafe unter uns lasse ich auch nicht gelten, denn diese gibt es zum einen in jeder Interessengemeinschaft und sie sind zum zweiten in der Unterzahl. Somit überwiegt der Nutzen der Angler insgesamt den durch einige angerichteten Schaden bei weitem.
Das wir noch vieles besser machen können ist sicher unbestritten, aber das braucht Zeit und Überzeugungsarbeit. 

Was den Naturschutz angeht, sollte man unbedingt zwischen Naturschutz und Tierschutz trennen. Der Tierschutz widmet sich der einzelnen Kreatur und ist in erster Linie emotionsgesteuert. *Rein Biologisch* gesehen, also in puncto *Arterhaltung*, ist er jedoch so unnütz wie nur etwas. Díe Basis des Naturschutzes hingegen widmet sich in erster Linie der Erhaltung der Biotope, sprich Lebensbedingungen und der Ausbeutung einzelner Arten und ist von außerordentlicher Wichtigkeit. So sind wir Angler mit Sicherheit Naturschützer, keinesfalls Tierschützer oder gar bloße Naturnutzer.  

Zum Thema C&R, um das es eigentlich geht bedeutet das folgendes:

Wenn wir alles mitnehmen was wir fangen, tragen wir zu einer Verarmung der Artenvielfalt bei und stören nachhaltig die Altersstruktur dieser Arten. Wenn wir nur eine bestimmte Fischart hegen und pflegen und diese auch immer wieder zurücksetzen, erzeugen wir eine Monokultur und stören ebenfalls nachhaltig die Altersstruktur. Beides zeigt deutliche Parallelen zur heutigén intensiven Land- und Forstwirtschft auf, deren negative Folgen uns allen bekannt sein dürften. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@ Plattform 7

Da haben wir wohl beide zur gleichen Zeit ähnliches geschrieben. Du warst nur schneller mit dem Einstellen.

Ralf


----------



## plattform7 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Was den Naturschutz angeht, sollte man unbedingt zwischen *Naturschutz* und *Tierschutz* trennen.


Hi, Ralle!

Du meinst sicherlich *Tierrecht*, nicht dass die Leute dann noch über die Begrifflichkeiten streiten. Deine Erläuterung dazu ist einwandfrei und korrekt! Das ist auch das, was ich in meinem Posting davor erwähnt habe. Die Tierrechtler machen sich keine Gedanken über die Gesamtheit, sondern sind auf eine einzellne Kreatur fixiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Es gibt die moralisch/ethisch Herangehensweise an Schutz jeder Art, die mir persönlich völlig fern liegt (wenn man weiss dass in ca. 4 Milliarden Jahren die Erde eh in der Sonne verglüht, und sich das Artenspektrum sowohl bei Tieren wie bei Pflanzen ständigen Veränderungen unterworfen ist (und nur zum kleinen Teil durch menschliches Einwirken, man nennt das Evolution), ist mir der Ansatz ein "Gutmensch" sein zu wollen/müssen/dürfen/sollen eben völlig fremd.

Sieht man es aus menschlicher Perspektive in menschlichen Zeiträumen ohne moralisch/ethische Scheuklappen, geht es darum eine Umwelt zu schaffen, in der die Menschen die Überschüsse abschöpfen können (egal ob es da um Gewässer, Wild, Pflanzen etc. geht), und dies in einer Weise dass auch unsere Enkel noch was davon haben.

Jeder zeitmäßig über weitere Generationen hinaus angelegte "Schutz" oder moralisch/ethische Anspruch ist in meinen Augen schlichtweg Blödsinn, da so viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen bei der Veränderung der Umwelt die wir als Menschheit nicht beeinflussen können, dass das einfach gar nicht möglich ist.

Und dass die Menschen nach heutigem Wissensstand die Erde nicht 4 Milliarden Jahre bis zum verglühen bevölkern werden, sondern in ein paar Millionen Jahren schon ausgestorben sein werden, erledigt sich dieses Problem auch für die vielen moralisch/ethisch so hochstehenden "Gutmenschen" und Ökoromantiker - es wird keine Menschen mehr geben die "Probleme" verursachen könnten.

Angeln ist wie jagen, sammeln, pflanzen und ernten eine in der Menschheitsgeschichte entstandene Tradition, ein Kulturgut.

Und es macht ausserdem Spaß (wohl weil uns das sammeln und jagen eben doch noch im Blut respektive Genen liegt).

Das ist für mich vernünftiger Grund genug zum Angeln.

Und wenn dies alles möglichst in einer Art und Weise geschieht, dass auch die nächste Generation noch angeln gehen kann, in möglichst sauberen Gewässern mit möglichst weitgehend sich selbst erhaltenden Beständen und der Hilfe die man als Mensch (Angler) dazu tun kann (Besatz, Biotopmassnahmen, Rücknahme von Regulierungen etc.), dann habe ich in meinen Augen meinen Teil an "Gutmenschlichkeit" getan und bin in meinen Augen "moralisch/ethisch" hochstehend genug um mich mit Gegnern dieser Sichtweise jederzeit auf eine Diskussion in gleicher Augenhöhe einzulassen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab´s mehr auf die Gewässergröße bezogen, denn auch ein künstliches Gewässer ( Baggersee/ Talsperre ) kann durchaus ein wertvolles Biotop sein.


Absolut richtig - daran gibt es keinen Zweifel. Und doch bleibt es eben Kulturlandschaft (aufgrund seiner Entstehung) und hat damit immer einen etwas anderen Charakter und bedarf einer anderen Betrachtung. Die wenigen natürlichen Lebensräume die wir in Deutschland noch haben (75% Kulturlandschaft, 21% Siedlungsfläche und gerade einmal 4% Naturlandschaft) sind und bleiben eindeutig schützenswert. Jeder Eingriff hat hier sehr schnell fatale Folgen. Da drängt sich die Frage auf, ob in diesen wenigen Gebieten eine intensive Nutzung sein muss?! Gibt es doch schon genug Flächen wo dies weniger Probleme darstellt.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun aber auch von mir ein Widerspruch. Der Eingriff des Menschen kann, sofern er sorgsam durchgeführt wird, durchaus die Artenvielfalt eines Biotops verbessern. ...
> Gleichsam kann das auch einem Gewässer guttun, wenn mit Bedacht durchgeführt. ...
> Der Besatz mit Fischen hat auf jeden Fall etwas mit Arterhaltung zu tun, man darf sich dabei eben nicht nur auf die Speisefische beschränken sondern muß auch auf anglerisch weniger interessante Arten und auf geografische Rassen achten.


Wenn dem so ist, gebe ich Dir absolut recht! Was das Beispiel der Grünlandflächen angeht sowieso. Nur ist Artenvielfalt ja nicht gleich Vielfalt der Fischarten - es gibt ja noch mehr Lebewesen in einem Gewässer. Und wieso sollten Fische jetzt bevorzugt behandelt werden (ohne jetzt mit Tierrecht anfangen zu wollen, wozu ich meine Meinung Deiner nur angleichen kann)?
Es kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, Karpfen (oder auch Gras- und Marmorkarpfen) zu besetzen um die Fischartenvielfalt zu erhöhen, gleichzeitig aber in Kauf zu nehmen das z.B. aus dem Spektrum der Pflanzenarten 80% verschwinden???
Ich hoffe und glaube, Dir und mir ist das klar... stellt sich nur die Frage wievielen hier noch, bzw. wer überhaupt darüber nachdenkt? |rolleyes 
Der Besatz mit bedrohten Kleinfischarten beispielsweise ist absolut wünschenswert - aber welcher Angelverein gibt schon Geld für Fische aus (und Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge beispielsweise sind richtig teuer), die er nicht fangen kann??? |rolleyes 
Sicher gibt es auch solche Vereine, aber ich garantiere Dir das es weniger als 1 % sind.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Somit überwiegt der Nutzen der Angler insgesamt den durch einige angerichteten Schaden bei weitem.


Und genau an diesem Resumee zweifel ich ein wenig. Nimm´s mir nicht übel, aber ich sehe durch meine Arbeit tagtäglich wieviel Unsinn durch (unwissende) Angler angestellt wird und welche Konsequenzen das mit sich bringt...
Und gegen das Verschwinden und Ausrotten gleich mehrerer Arten ist bisl Müll einsammeln hier und ein paar Fische aussetzen  dort (welche obendrein meist noch falsch gewählt sind) doch nicht wirklich aufzuwiegen, oder?

Versteh mich nicht falsch:
Ich bin selber 15 jahre in nem Verein gewesen und hab da so ziemlich alles mitgemacht,
ich erwarte von niemandem hier, dass er das Wissen hat um alle Vorgänge in einem so komplexen Lebensraum wie einem Gewässer zu begreifen,
ich finde Engagement und Einsatz (meist ja auch ehrenamtlich) von Anglern großartig und begrüßenswert,
ABER ich erwarte auch, dass man bereit ist dazuzulernen und auch kritisiert zu werden (auch in Bezug auf C&R). Denn mit der Hege und Pflege eines Gewässers übernimmt man eben auch Verantwortung.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zum Thema C&R, um das es eigentlich geht bedeutet das folgendes:
> 
> Wenn wir alles mitnehmen was wir fangen, tragen wir zu einer Verarmung der Artenvielfalt bei und stören nachhaltig die Altersstruktur dieser Arten. Wenn wir nur eine bestimmte Fischart hegen und pflegen und diese auch immer wieder zurücksetzen, erzeugen wir eine Monokultur und stören ebenfalls nachhaltig die Altersstruktur.









P.S: Im übrigen ist mir dann doch noch ein Argument eingefallen um Angeln zu rechtfertigen, wogegen selbst mein Bekannter dann machtlos war:
Es handelt sich hierbei um die Befriedigung eines männlichen Urtriebs: Jagen! 
Allerdings harmoniert dieses Argument mit dem Thema dieses Thread nicht ganz so gut, womit wir dann wieder am Anfang wären... 


@ Thomas:
Dein letzter Abschnitt ist für mich genau das worum es geht!


----------



## plattform7 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Der Besatz mit bedrohten Kleinfischarten beispielsweise ist absolut wünschenswert - aber welcher Angelverein gibt schon Geld für Fische aus (und Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge beispielsweise sind richtig teuer), die er nicht fangen kann??? |rolleyes
> Sicher gibt es auch solche Vereine, aber ich garantiere Dir das es weniger als 1 % sind.


 
Dann freue ich mich echt, in diesem 1% drin zu sein. Erst in diesem Jahr hat unser Verein eine sehr grosse Menge an Moderlischen eingesetzt, auch wenn´s klar war, dass ein sehr grosser Teil davon den Zandern zum Opfer fallen würde... #6 

@thomas
das kann ich uneingeschränkt unterschreiben #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



> @thomas
> das kann ich uneingeschränkt unterschreiben


Danke )))


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@Thomas

Prägnante und gekonnte Zusammenfassung der Situation, Glückwunsch. #6 

@FF

In weiten Teilen stimmen wir überein. Ich möchte allerdings die Diskussion wieder mehr aufs Angeln beziehen und lasse jetzt mal den Natur- und Biotopschutz etwas außen vor.

Ich möchte Deine Schaden-Nutzen Rechnung bezgl. der Angler doch vehement in Frage stellen. Solche, auf subjektiven Beobachtungen gestützte, Einschätzung der Situation kann den Fehler haben, daß negative Eindrücke prägnanter sind und stärker auffallen, als positive. Klar gibt es Mißstände, aber eben auch zahlreiche positive Beispiele. Sooooo schlecht ist die Anglerzunft m.M. nach nicht.

Was das Thema Besatz und Artenvielfalt angeht, hab ich mich vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt. Natürlich hast Du absolut Recht. Es ist vollkommen falsch möglichst viele Fischarten einzusetzen. Das kann gar nicht funktionieren. Was ich meine ist, den Besatz an die Gegebenheiten des Gewässers anzupassen. Gras- und Marmorkarpfen, oder die gerade so beliebten Störe gehören prinzipiell nicht in unsere Gewässer, weil dort ursprünglich nicht beheimatet. Regenbogenforellen eigentlich auch nicht. Sie verdrängen die heimische Bachforelle ohne diese in ihrer biologischen Funktion vollwertig zu ersetzen. Was ich meine ist, seltene oder gar verschwundene heimische Arten zu fördern. Denn diese haben zumindest in geschlossenen Gewässern kaum eine Chance sich von selbst wieder anzusiedeln. Auf den Eintrag von Laich durch Wasservögel können nur wenige Arten hoffen. 
Und ganz selbstverständlich besteht ein Biotop nicht nur aus Fischen. Allerdings haben Insekten und auch Pflanzen es wesentlich leichter einen intakten Biotop neu zu besiedeln. In so fern kann man diesbezüglich guten Mutes auf die Natur vertrauen. Ausnahme ist der Bitterling, für den erst einmal ein Bestand an Teichmuscheln aufgebaut werden müsste. 

Absolut Recht hast Du mit Deiner letzten Aussage. Die Bereitschaft dazuzulernen und Kritik anzunehmen bzw. seinen eigenen Standpunkt zu überdenken ist unverzichtbar. Wenn sich einige damit schwer tun, bitte ich Dich aber auch zu bedenken, daß Du diesen gegenüber einen enormen Vorteil hast. Nämlich die Möglichkeit unter die Wasseroberfläche zu schauen. Ich bin sicher, hätten alle diese Möglichkeit, würde der Lernprozess schneller und breiter von statten gehen. 
Ich habe in dieser Diskussion auch einiges dazugelernt und manche meiner Standpunkte sind zumindest etwas ins wanken gekommen. Und da ich offenbar nicht der einzige bin, hat diese Diskussion sicher etwas gebracht. 

Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Moin Ralf,

na zumindest in den wesentlichen Punkten stimmen wir doch überein! |supergri 
EIne differenzierte Einschätzung der "Schaden-Nutzen-Rechnung" ist in meinen Augen nur hilfreich, denn sie hält die Diskussion am Leben und führt einem die Probleme immer wieder vor Augen.
Und solange dass dann zu solchen Ergebnissen wie in diesem Thread führt, bleibt unterm Strich doch ne Menge positives über!

Zudem habe ich ja lediglich in Frage gestellt, ob der Nutzen (bzw. der Schaden) überwiegt - ich bin mir da bis heute nicht sicher! |rolleyes 

Recht hast Du - ich habe den meisten Anglern voraus, dass ich a) über das notwendige Hintergrundwissen um die Zusammenhänge verfüge und b) auch unter die Oberfläche schauen kann (in doppeldeutigem Sinne).
Weil wenn Wir doch mal ehrlich sind - stellt sich jemand von ner Behörde oder vom NABU oder Greenpeace hierhin und propagiert sowas... kein Mensch würde ihm zuhören oder gar mit ihm diskutieren! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da hab ich quasi nen weiteren Vorteil, weil ich als einer von vielen Anglern es wesentlich leichter habe, in solchen Kreisen eine solche Diskussion zu entfachen (ohne gleich die "bösen Angler" anzukreiden). :g 
Auf lange Sicht kommen wir Angler nicht drumrum etwas für unser Image zu tun - und das geht am allerbesten, wenn wir uns aufgeklärt und wissend zeigen! :m 


#h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht kommen wir Angler nicht drumrum etwas für unser Image zu tun - und das geht am allerbesten, wenn wir uns aufgeklärt und wissend zeigen!


 
... und nicht so sehr den Angel-Rambo raushängen lassen! Ja, so sehe ich das auch. 

@Ralle 24 - der Stör war auch in hiesigen Gewässern durchaus mal heimisch - wenn auch nicht gerade in Angelteichen...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> @Ralle 24 - der Stör war auch in hiesigen Gewässern durchaus mal heimisch - wenn auch nicht gerade in Angelteichen...


Nur teilweise richtig - der echte Stör (Hausen) war einzig und allein mal im Rhein beheimatet! Aber was heute überall besetzt wird sind keine Störe, sondern in aller Regel irgendwelche Hybriden (Sterlets, Waxdick, etc.)... 

Im Falle von Stör und Forelle seh ich das gar nicht mal sooo eng. Natürlich haben sie in unseren Gewässern nix verloren - aber nen wirklichen Schaden richten sie auch nicht an! Da ist der übermäßige Besatz mit Karpfen wesentlich schädlicher...#t


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Da ist der übermäßige Besatz mit Karpfen wesentlich schädlicher...


 
Jawoll - ich mag ja Krapfen lieber als Karpfen, auch wenn man die nicht angeln kann. Aber für Krapfen gibt's ja auch nicht solche Rekordjäger und -sammler wie für Karpfen. 

Jedenfalls bleibe ich dabei, dass einerseits die Vereine mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden und die Hegegemeinschaften aktiver werden müssen, um mehr das Gewässer als einzelne Anglerinteressen zu fördern, und das zentral abrufbare "Experten-Pools" erforderlich sind, um alle Beteiligten dabei zu unterstützen. Und das die Gelder der Fischereiabgabe dafür genau richtig angewendet wären... - statt sie für fragwürdige Wasserkraftwerke zu verblasen (auch wenn ich überhaupt nichts gegen Öko-Strom habe, wenn er wirklich ökologisch ist!)


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht kommen wir Angler nicht drumrum etwas für unser Image zu tun - und das geht am allerbesten, wenn wir uns aufgeklärt und wissend zeigen! :m
> 
> 
> #h


 

Ganz genau, und aus einer Position der Stärke heraus die externe Diskussion führen. Leider fehlt uns eine entsprechende Interessenvertretung. Die Sache mit dem Image habe ich vor 20 Jahren bereits mit dem VdSF und speziell dem wohl inzwischen verstorbenen? Herrn Drosee´durchgekaut. Grundsätzlich hat sich seit damals nix verbessert.
Das mag auch daran liegen, das wir Angler den A.... nicht hoch kriegen. 
Auch diese Diskussion, so gut sie auch sein mag, hat gemessen an allen Besuchern dieses Forums doch eine recht eingeschränkte Beteiligung. Ganz im Gegensatz zu z.B. den Beiträgen über Forlellenteiche 

Was den Stör angeht hast Du vollkommen Recht. Die ursprünglich bei uns beheimatete Rasse zähle ich zu den Dinosauriern. Aber ich halte jede Wette, daß wir die heute vornehmlich in Teichen eingesetzten Rassen in nicht allzuferner Zukunft auch in freien Gewässern finden. Hoffentlich sind sie bis dahin nicht robust gezüchtet, daß sie sich dort auch vermehren.
Und die Regenbogenforelle, sorry, gehöhrt verboten. Sie ist robuster und schnellwüchsiger als die Bachforelle, deren Freßfeind und verdrängt diese.
Das schlimmste ist jedoch, das wir uns nicht mehr richtig um die Bestände der Bachforelle kümmern. Es sind ja immer noch Regenboner da, das reicht doch ??????
Ich prognostiziere der Bachforelle das gleiche Los wie der Marmorata.

@ alle nur lesenden Forenmitglieder

Habt Ihr keine Meinung zu dieser Diskussion ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und die Regenbogenforelle, sorry, gehöhrt verboten. Sie ist robuster und schnellwüchsiger als die Bachforelle, deren Freßfeind und verdrängt diese.
> Das schlimmste ist jedoch, das wir uns nicht mehr richtig um die Bestände der Bachforelle kümmern. Es sind ja immer noch Regenboner da, das reicht doch ??????
> Ich prognostiziere der Bachforelle das gleiche Los wie der Marmorata.


Da hast Du natürlich absolut Recht! Mir ist gerad aufgefallen, dass ich (wenn ich von Forellen sprach) eigentlich nur an Stillgewässer wie Baggerseen gedacht habe... mag daran liegen, dass ich mich 99% damit beschäftige!|rolleyes 
Im Fließgewässer sind die regenbogner natürlich ne Katastrophe!


----------



## honeybee (14. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Dieser Tage stand ein schöner Artikel bei uns in der Zeitung
Quelle: www.OTZ.de



> Gespräch  mit  Karl-Heinz Bergner, Vizepräsident  im Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen
> Haben nach dem langen  Frost-Winter und dem  Hitze-Juli Ostthüringer Angelfischer überhaupt noch was am Haken?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Hallo Jana,

danke für den Beitrag. Das ist genau die Imagepflege, die wir brauchen.
Überhaupt scheinen die Angler/Vereine in den neuen Bundesländern wesentlich rühriger zu sein als in den alten. Dafür zeugt auch der DAV.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Lightfisher (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

ich kenne viele die c/r betreiben und ich muss sagen sie fangen  besser als alle anderen  an der ruhr in Essen


----------



## Heiko112 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Lightfisher schrieb:


> ich kenne viele die c/r betreiben und ich muss sagen sie fangen besser als alle anderen an der ruhr in Essen




nur wie soll das zusammenhängen??? kann ich grad im moment nicht so ganz sehen.

vielleicht wissen die fische ja das sie released werden und beissen nur bei den releaseern.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Hi Heiko
Als Bochumer Jung, der nu schon mannig viele Jahre mitten in einem Ballungsgebiet mit recht wenig Wasserflaeche im Verhaeltnis zur Einwohner,-und/oder Anglerzahl, sein anglerisches Darsein gefristet hat, kann ich Lightfischer sehr gut verstehen 
Die paar Jungs, die noch an der Ruhr, Erfolg haben(wiederholbar) sind sehr oft erfahrene Angler, die ihre wenigen Fische gern releasen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Hi,

ein direkter Zusammenhang wird da nicht bestehen, eher ein indirekter... 

... denn das (teilweise) Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ist sicherlich unter spezialisierten Anglern wesentlich verbreiteter, weil sie erkennen, wie sie durch ihr spezialisiertes, häufigeres und wesentlich erfolgreicheres Angeln die Bestände andernfalls (weiter) dezimieren würden.

Vielleicht meint der Lightfisher das so...


----------



## Willi90 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Also leute erst mal Hallo.

1. versehe ich nicht ganz warum ihr euch so zurückhält... ich meine es ist doch ein normaler außtausch von Meinunge.

2. Meine Meinung:
cach and relase ist bei manchen gewässern echt notwendig, auch gegen die schonmaße kann man nichts sagen... aber wegen das fangen und zurücklassen mäsiger Fische deren bestand nicht gefärdet ist, verstehe ich nicht!
Es ist ja eigendlich der Sinn der sache, fische zu fangen und sie zu verzähren.
Mich würden mal die anderen meinungen sehr interressieren, ohne Streit bitte!!!!


----------



## BennyO (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Ich finde dieses Thema auhc sehr interesannt. Ich finde es ist garnicht mal so schlecht bestimmte Fischarten wieder zurückzusetzten. Aber ob man es macht oder nicht muss ja jeder selber wissen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## plattform7 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Mich würden mal die anderen meinungen sehr interressieren, ohne Streit bitte!!!!


 
Dann schaue die vorherigen 18 Seiten an... Oder benutze die Suchfunktion - es existieren schon so viele Threads darüber, wo du dein Wissensdurst stillen kannst


----------



## fantazia (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



Lightfisher schrieb:


> ich kenne viele die c/r betreiben und ich muss sagen sie fangen  besser als alle anderen  an der ruhr in Essen


bei karpfenangeln stimmt das wohl.bloss füttern diese auch immer schön an


----------



## Pilkman (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



fantazia schrieb:


> bei karpfenangeln stimmt das wohl.bloss füttern diese auch immer schön an



Echt? Karpfenangler füttern IMMER vorher an?! |kopfkrat 
Hmm, vielleicht kennst Du ja die falschen Leute... 

PS:
Im übrigen hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema rein gar nichts zu tun. Weder direkt, noch indirekt...


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Das ist ja hier eine äußerst vernünftige Diskussion. Alle möglichen vernünftigen Stichworte sind hier gefallen und es ist sich sachlich über die Frage ökölogischen Gleichgewichts und welche Rolle der Mensch dabei spielen kann oder muss, ausgetauscht worden. 
Wenn alle diesen Hege, Pflege aber auch Jagdhintergrund hätten müssten wir uns über C&R keine Gedanken machen, sondern es könnte vom mündigen Freizeitfischer ausgegangen werden, der begründet und mit viel Fachwissen ausgestattet seinem Hobby nachgeht und dabei größtmöglichen Respekt vor der Kreatur zeigt unabhängig ob er sie entnimmt oder releast. Das ja die Masse, zumindest derer die hier posten, dass so praktiziert, obwohl es je nach Interpretation sprich Rechtsauffassung rechtswidrig sein kann, deutet ja auf hohen Sachverstand und eine mündige Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema hin.

Woher also das schlechte Image???

Man muss sich bewußt machen, dass es den Angler als solchen ja garnicht gibt. Die Außensicht ist doch im Wesentlichen bestimmt durch die Angler, die in der Öffentlichkeit sichtbar sind. Ich könnte jetzt persönlich erlebte Beispiele nennen, aber ich lasse es lieber. Mir sei nur die Äußerung gestattet, dass es erschreckend viele Erlebnisse meinerseits gibt, bei denen der mündige Angler der sich respektvoll mit seinem Hobby beschäftigt, *nicht* sichtbar wird. Man stelle sich die Frage, warum im jetzt schon im europäischem Ausland deutsche Angler mit Restriktionen belegt werden. Liegt es an einer wirklichen Problematik oder an einem vorherrschenden Bild, welches nur durch einige wenige, allerdings verdammt schlechte Beispiele erzeugt wird.
Solange nicht deutlich wird, dass diese schlechten Beispiele die absolute Ausnahme und nicht die Regel sind muss man sich damit abfinden, dass sich der Gesetzgeber restriktiv verhält. Das heißt, es liegt im Wesentlichen an uns was geregelt wird und geregelt werden muss. Solange Fotos in Fachzeitschriften erscheinen, in denen martialisch wirkende Typen in Kampfanzügen abgebildet sind, die sich in einer "Was bin ich stolz Liste" mit einem laichfetten Fisch verewigen,der immerhin auf einer Abhakmatte liegt, wird sich an dem Image der unter dem Begriff Angler subsumierten Personen nicht wirklich was ändern.
Betrachtet man hier im Forum einige Threads und beschäftigt sich mit den immer wieder auftauchenden gleichen Personen die sich mit einem 65er Hechtlein abbilden lassen, den sie nach dem Fang stolz releast haben, muss man unwillkürlich die Frage der moralischen Integrität der Diskussion in diesem Thread stellen. Für das Aussenbild ist jeder verantwortlich. Leider wird es aber durch die schlechte Beispiele,die auch in diesem Forum ihr Forum (sic!) haben, im Wesentlichen bestimmt.

Übrigens wie kommt ihr auf 3,5 Millionen Wählerstimmen??? Ich möchte hier ums Verrecken nicht, mit allen einer Meinung sein.

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich möchte (...) ums Verrecken nicht mit allen einer Meinung sein.



Hihi, das gilt allerdings immer und überall! 
Aber man kann doch von hinreichenden Gemeinsamkeiten _träumen_, unter Anglern, oder? Und ich glaube, es gäbe genug davon, um in der Öffentlichkeit etwas besser dazustehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

Jepp, davon gibt es hier wirklich genug. Da hast du wirklich recht. Aber einige... . Ich sag nur Russenthreads. Welche Partei sollte da diese Interessen vertreten??? Gespräche über Politik sind hier aus gutem Grund nicht erwünscht, aber da gehe ich dir uneingeschränkt mit dir konform, träumen kann man und soll man auch.

Uli

P.S. Merci für die dezente Korrektur. Legasthenie sucks!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Catch and release*

@sundvogel

Im Grunde wahr geschrieben. Allerdings ist das mit dem Fotografieren so eine Sache. Ich hab auch gerne Fotos von meinen guten Fischen, allerdings nur für mich und meinen Bekanntenkreis. Nicht zum publizieren. 
Aber das ist nicht des Pudels Kern. Schau mal die Jägerschaft an. Da gibts auch reichlich Fotos ( z.B. in der Wild und Hund ) wo reihenweise erschossene Tioere gezeigt werden. Sieht für Nichtjäger oder gar Tierschützer nicht gerade beruhigend aus. Und so werden auch die Jäger von vielen Tierschützern und Teilen der Öffentlichkeit angefeindet.
Der Unterschied zu uns Anglern ist, daß wir eine wesentlich leichtere Beute sind. Die Jäger haben eine starke Lobby, vor allem aber extrem starke Verbände, und das hat nicht nur was mit Geld zu tun.
Was wir brauchen ist ein starker Verband, der die Interessen der Anglerschaft entsprechend vertritt. Nicht so was wie den VDsF. Da liegt der DAV schon eher auf der richtigen Schiene, ist aber ( noch ) zu klein um gegen den VDsF was auszurichten.
Also kann der einzelne Angler gar nichts machen ??
Von wegen. 
Ein erster, wichtiger Schritt wäre, dem VDsF die rote Karte zu zeigen und zum DAV zu wechseln. Das kann jeder für sich machen und darüber hinaus im Verein Druck ausüben.
Aber selbst das kriegen wir zur Zeit nicht hin. 
Fakt ist, daß nicht wir unser Image über Jahrzehnte aufgebaut haben, sondern Medien und Tierschützer. Wir haben zugelassen, daß die Öffentlichkeit ein negatives Bild der Anglerschaft bekommt. Das sich die Medien lieber auf negative Berichterstattung stützen ist doch logisch. Und so richtet ein schwarzes Schaf mehr Schaden an, als hundert vernünftige Angler gutmachen können. Drum werd ich auch nicht müde immer wieder dazu aufzufordern, krasses Fehlverhalten am Wasser nicht zu ignorieren, sondern aktiv dagegen anzugehen. 

Ralf


----------

